# Langeland 2021



## SFVNOR (1. Januar 2021)

Hej LL-Fahrer,
Ich wünsche uns Allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2021 auf der Insel Langeland und das Corona uns nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht  
Viel Spaß beim Posten der Erfahrungen, Tips, Tricks und Fangmeldungen 
Petri und bleibt gesund,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (13. Januar 2021)

Hy an alle LL Fans mit Tränen in den Augen!!
Wenn Infos über Einreise und dergleichen benötigt werden. Hier bitte nachschauen.:/www.daenemark.de/corona-information/
Bis bald mal
LG
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2021)

24.04 muss das wieder klappen


----------



## zander67 (13. Januar 2021)

Wer bei Novasol gebucht hat sollte die 40 Tage Regelung im Auge behalten.
Bis 40 Tage vor Anreise kann man noch umbuchen, wenn am Anreisetag die Grenze noch zu ist, kann man mindestens 80% des Reisepreises verlieren.

VG


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich bin ja kein Pessimist, aber ich gehe einmal davon aus das in diesem Jahr keiner von uns über die Dänische Grenze kommt. Da wird dann die deutsche Ostsee weiterhin ins Visier genommen.


----------



## btc3600 (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, Langeland ist für mich auch das Angelrevier überhaupt.
Bin in 2020 ein paar Mal mit meinem Boot rübergefahren (ca. 60KM) von meinem Liegeplatz. Dort kann man wirklich noch fette Dorsche verhaften.


----------



## rule270 (27. Januar 2021)

Hy an alle Fans
Mir fehlt die Seeluft und der Sonnenaufgang am Belt.
Ich hoffe Petrus hat ein "Einsehen"
LG
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Januar 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle Fans
> Mir fehlt die Seeluft und der Sonnenaufgang am Belt.
> Ich hoffe Petrus hat ein "Einsehen"
> LG
> Rudi



Da bist Du nicht der Einzige. Geplante Abfahrt wie oben schon geschrieben am 24.04.2021 .
Letztes Jahr konnten wir dann ja auf Ende August umbuchen. Aber in diesem Jahr, ich weiß nicht


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2021)

Die Berichte, die schon geschrieben wurden in  2021, sind  jetzt hier drinnen. Viel Spaß euch .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Januar 2021)

So die dänische Grenze ist erst einmal bis zum 28.2. für Touris und Angler dicht. Der Gesundheitsminister stimmt uns auf noch 10 weitere Wochen ein.......... dann kann Mann ja schon einmal den Rechenschieber ansetzen wann es wieder zu unseren dänischen Freunden geht.... meiner zeigt Mitte Ende April an............ na toll...........


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Februar 2021)

Na toll, die Dänen haben verlängert bis 31.3.2021 kommt keiner über die Grenze. Da müssen wir also noch länger durchhalten....................


----------



## roofvisser (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Meerforelle 1959,

Wo steht das, ich kann es nicht finden


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Februar 2021)

wurde auf N3 im Videotext durchgegeben


----------



## rule270 (9. Februar 2021)

Hy
Info.:https://www.daenemark.de/corona-information
LG an alle 
Rudi


----------



## Der Norweger (14. Februar 2021)

hi. da es ja auch mit norwegen schwer wird dieses jahr, möchte ich irgendwann in diesem jahr (wenn corona es denn mal zuläßt) 2 oder 3 tage auf langeland. ganz einfach mit dem kutter raus und ein bißchen auf dorsch angeln. kann mir einer von euch einen kutter empfehlen und vielleicht gleich dazu eine unterkunft?
schon mal danke, grüße und petri


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. Februar 2021)

MS Amigo / MS Neptun, fahren ab Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten im letzten Sommer fangtechnisch zwar eine bescheidene Ausfahrt mit der MS Amigo, aber ansonsten sollen die ganz gut sein. Buchung auch über den Angelshop in Spodsbjerg.

Viel Erfolg und bitte dann berichten


----------



## Stulle (16. Februar 2021)

Bei dem Campingplatz in Spodsbjerg kann man Hütten mieten oder div. firmen bieten Ferienwohnungen an die dann aber meist von Sa-Sa


----------



## Der Norweger (16. Februar 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> MS Amigo / MS Neptun, fahren ab Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten im letzten Sommer fangtechnisch zwar eine bescheidene Ausfahrt mit der MS Amigo, aber ansonsten sollen die ganz gut sein. Buchung auch über den Angelshop in Spodsbjerg.
> 
> Viel Erfolg und bitte dann berichten


hi. vielen dank. wenn es was wird werde ich dir sicherlich berichten. die adresse und abfahrtshafen auf der seite der ms amigo ist horslunde, das ist auf lolland. also gegenüber. haben die ihren standort gewechselt, oder fahren die trozdem von spodsbjerg?
danke und petri


----------



## Der Norweger (16. Februar 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Bei dem Campingplatz in Spodsbjerg kann man Hütten mieten oder div. firmen bieten Ferienwohnungen an die dann aber meist von Sa-Sa


hi. danke für den tip.
grüße und petri


----------



## SFVNOR (21. Februar 2021)

Moin Moin,

Weiß jemand ob ab dem Saisonbeginn 2021 wieder die Möglichkeit besteht in Spodsbjerg einzukaufen ? Die Tanke ist ja auf jeden Fall offen.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Zander_Ulli (21. Februar 2021)

Der Norweger schrieb:


> hi. da es ja auch mit norwegen schwer wird dieses jahr, möchte ich irgendwann in diesem jahr (wenn corona es denn mal zuläßt) 2 oder 3 tage auf langeland. ganz einfach mit dem kutter raus und ein bißchen auf dorsch angeln. kann mir einer von euch einen kutter empfehlen und vielleicht gleich dazu eine unterkunft?
> schon mal danke, grüße und petri


Hi Norweger,
wenn du gezielt mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch möchtest wäre ja auch ein Trip auf's Gelbe Riff evtl. interessant.
Bei der Rederei www.gule-rev.dk gibt es auch gleich Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zum mitbuchen.
Kann leider keine Erfahrungen nennen, da unsere gebuchte Tour wetterbedingt ausfiel. Aber der Kontakt
war sehr nett und wir bekamen das Geld für die Tour schnell wieder zurück.
Will dich aber absolut nicht davon abhalten nach Langeland zu fahren 
Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ab dem Saisonbeginn 2021 wieder die Möglichkeit besteht in Spodsbjerg einzukaufen ? Die Tanke ist ja auf jeden Fall offen.
> 
> ...


so wie es im Moment aussieht wird es keinen Laden mehr geben........der alte Besitzer verlangt zu viel für das Gebäude - so wurden die Verhandlungen abgebrochen.........tanken - ja


----------



## Der Norweger (22. Februar 2021)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hi Norweger,
> wenn du gezielt mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch möchtest wäre ja auch ein Trip auf's Gelbe Riff evtl. interessant.
> Bei der Rederei www.gule-rev.dk gibt es auch gleich Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zum mitbuchen.
> Kann leider keine Erfahrungen nennen, da unsere gebuchte Tour wetterbedingt ausfiel. Aber der Kontakt
> ...


hi. danke für deinen tip. wäre natürlich auch eine alternative. mit der orca flotte bieten die ja auch mehrtagestouren an. hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. mehrere möglichkeiten sondieren ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
grüße, danke und petri


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Februar 2021)

Na das wäre doch jetzt noch ne Chance für Nickolay im alten Ole Dehn Laden Lebensmittel zu verkaufen


----------



## Stulle (25. Februar 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ab dem Saisonbeginn 2021 wieder die Möglichkeit besteht in Spodsbjerg einzukaufen ? Die Tanke ist ja auf jeden Fall offen.
> 
> ...


Wenn die Saison denn überhaupt anfängt noch ist erst mal die Grenze zu.


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Februar 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn die Saison denn überhaupt anfängt noch ist erst mal die Grenze zu.


Moin Stulle,

Ich fahre erst am 31.07. nach LL und bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser durch den Belt. Immer positiv denken  

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## buttweisser (26. Februar 2021)

Wir wollten dieses Jahr Anfang Mai auf die Insel, haben aber in böser Vorahnung gar nicht erst gebucht. 100 Euro Anzahlung aus 2020 sind nun weg. Sie sollten im Jahr 2021 verrechnet werden. Das hat sich nun sicher erledigt. Wir können nicht ständig unseren Angelurlaub nach den Bedürfnissen von Corona umbuchen. Da streikt jeder Arbeitgeber. Es ist langsam nur noch zum Kotz.. 

Dann fahren wir halt im Mai 2031. Bis dahin ist Corona vielleicht vorbei und wir haben alle graue Haare oder gar Glatze.


----------



## Stulle (27. Februar 2021)

ich kann relativ flexibel Urlaub nehmen möchte aber auch nicht viel geld anzahlen wenn nicht sicher ist das ich zu der zeit überhaupt angeln möchte, der Jahresurlaub mit frau steht ja auch noch aus, mit glück komme ich kurzfristig zu camping im Herbst


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht erholen sie die Dorschbestände , wenn weniger geangelt/gefischt wird?

Der Absatz von Fisch in der Gastronomie ist doch auch zusammengebrochen?!

R.s.


----------



## Stulle (27. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vielleicht erholen sie die Dorschbestände , wenn weniger geangelt/gefischt wird?
> 
> Der Absatz von Fisch in der Gastronomie ist doch auch zusammengebrochen?!
> 
> R.s.


Das könnte ein Positiver effect sein wollen wir hoffen das das nicht von einem Trawler zunichte gemacht wird


----------



## SFVNOR (1. März 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das könnte ein Positiver effect sein wollen wir hoffen das das nicht von einem Trawler zunichte gemacht wird


Moinsens,

Ich hatte unseren LL-Spezie 'Multe' mal angeschrieben was das Schleppnetztfischen betrifft, ob überhaupt noch in DK (LL-Belt) erlaubt ist und habe die folgende Antwort von 'Multe' erhalten.

*Zitat*
Moin Stefan, nein, das ist leider nicht der Fall. es gibt bestimmte Bereiche in der Ostsee wo die Schleppnetzfischerei verboten ist - z.B. Bereich Langeland. Südlich von Bagenkop - auch Richtung Fehmarn - ist es aber erlaubt. In jedem Frühjahr kommen auch große Trawler von der Nordsee und schleppen zwischem dem kleinen Belt und Ærø alles weg.
viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden
*Zitat Ende*
Man könnte echt heulen weil diese Art von Fischerrei die Gewässergründe nachhaltig schädigen und über den Fischbestand braucht mal wohl nicht reden  

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (5. März 2021)

Hy an alle LL Fans.
Hier mal ein Link zur Info was Dänemark und die Einreise betrifft,
Cor Dän– akt Inf : https://www.daenemark.de/corona-information/
LG
Rudi


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. März 2021)

Wir haben von letztem Jahr April mit NOVASOL auch umgebucht auf dieses Jahr Ende Mai. Bis jetzt bin ich irgendwie guter Hoffnung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Wir haben von letztem Jahr April mit NOVASOL auch umgebucht auf dieses Jahr Ende Mai. Bis jetzt bin ich irgendwie guter Hoffnung.


Dann drück ich dir die Daumen. Wir hatten letztes Jahr von Ende April auf Ende August umgebucht, das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Und genau daran arbeite ich nun auch wieder für dieses Jahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2021)

So, umgebucht. Haben wieder ein wenig Abstand zu den Corona-Eindämmungen. Neues anvisiertes Datum ist der 28.08.2021.
Makrelen, ick freu mich auf Euch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. März 2021)

Wir haben storniert ...
Keine Chance, es sollte 15.-22.04 sein... Nächstes Jahr halt...
Für mich wäre es eh das erste mal aber nicht das letzte, grins... 
Also erstmal noch keine Entzugserscheinung für mich, bin noch nicht angefixt  ...


----------



## SFVNOR (24. März 2021)

Moin Moin LL-Gemeinde,

Speziell eine Frage an die Mefo Spezies. Ich gedenke in meinem Urlaug im Aug2021 (falls es Covid-19 zulässt   ) mal der Mefo mit Pose und Köder wie z.B. Sandaal, Seeringler nachzustellen. Das gilt vom Boot oder vom Strand aus.
Frage ? Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken/ Kreishaken) ist zu empfehlen um nicht, falls es beissen sollte die *Lütten* zu verangeln ?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und bleibt gesund,

Stefan


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. März 2021)

Meerforellen mit Pose angeln, ist nicht gut. Warum, weil wenn eine beißt dann schluckt Sie den Köder bis ins Nimmerland und wenn Sie untermaßig ist, wie in den allermeisten Fällen, dann verendet Sie elendig, geht gar nicht.


----------



## SFVNOR (30. März 2021)

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,

Die neueste Version für die Einreise nach DK zu Urlaubszwecken (Stand 30.03.2021)








						Vergleiche über 25.000 Ferienhäuser in ganz Dänemark
					

Finde das perfekte Haus für Ferien mit Freunden, Familie oder Hund.




					www.daenemark.de
				




Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## dirk.steffen (3. April 2021)

Wir wollten eigtl. Mitte April mal wieder nach LL.
Wird dieses Jahr leider wieder nix.
Haben jetzt problemlos auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.
Mal sehen, vlt. geht ja im Herbst ein Kurztrip ;-)


----------



## Trophy2002 (7. April 2021)

Heute hat mir Novasol die letzte Rate unserer Unterkunft abgezogen und meine Reiseunterlagen zu gesendet. 
Irgendwie bin ich ja immer noch guter Hoffnung Ende Mai nach Spodsbjerg zu kommen.


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2021)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Heute hat mir Novasol die letzte Rate unserer Unterkunft abgezogen und meine Reiseunterlagen zu gesendet.
> Irgendwie bin ich ja immer noch guter Hoffnung Ende Mai nach Spodsbjerg zu kommen.


viel glück


----------



## zander67 (8. April 2021)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Heute hat mir Novasol die letzte Rate unserer Unterkunft abgezogen und meine Reiseunterlagen zu gesendet.
> Irgendwie bin ich ja immer noch guter Hoffnung Ende Mai nach Spodsbjerg zu kommen.


Ich habe lieber auf 2022 umgebucht (75,-) und für 8,-€ das Sicherungspaket dazu gebucht.
Damit erkauft man sich so etwas ähnliches wie einen Gutschein den Novasol ja freiwillig nicht rausrückt.
Sollten die Grenzen dann aufgehen kann man ja entweder nochmal "rückwärts" umbuchen (ist im Sicherungspaket inklusive)
oder man bucht für 2021 dann neu und fährt 2021 und 2022.
Ich habe es jedenfalls so gemacht, schont die Nerven und den Geldbeutel.
Kein Risiko mehr das man wegen geschlossener Grenzen 80% des Mietpreises verliert.
Wenn das neue Mietobjekt günstiger ist bekommt man übrigens die Differenz erstattet, dauert ca. 6 Wochen dann ist das Geld auf dem Konto.

VG


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. April 2021)

So jetzt habe ich auch kalte Füße bekommen. Da es bei mir noch etwas mehr wie 40 Tage bis zum Termin waren und ich damals das Sicherheitspaket gebucht hatte, konnte ich kostenlos umbuchen auf Anfang Juni 2022. die Ungewissheit war mir jetzt einfach zu groß. Wenn ich in 3-4 Wochen dann doch sagen muss , es geht nicht. Gibt sicher schlimmeres. Wäre heute z.B. für 2 Wochen nach Mexiko geflogen. Das hab ich im Oktober schon storniert


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> viel glück


Das wünsche ich Trophy2002  dann auch Mal.


----------



## zander67 (10. April 2021)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich auch kalte Füße bekommen. Da es bei mir noch etwas mehr wie 40 Tage bis zum Termin waren und ich damals das Sicherheitspaket gebucht hatte, konnte ich kostenlos umbuchen auf Anfang Juni 2022. die Ungewissheit war mir jetzt einfach zu groß. Wenn ich in 3-4 Wochen dann doch sagen muss , es geht nicht. Gibt sicher schlimmeres. Wäre heute z.B. für 2 Wochen nach Mexiko geflogen. Das hab ich im Oktober schon storniert


Wenn es in 3-4 Wochen gehen sollte kannst Du immer noch fahren.
Aber das Geld verlieren ist echt ärgerlich, Novasol hat da im Herbst keinerlei Kulanz gezeigt, viele haben Ihr Geld verloren.

VG


----------



## rule270 (28. April 2021)

Hy an alle LL Fans gute Nachrichten für Euch!!​Infobox: gestaffelter Plan für die Ermöglichung von Auslandstourismus​*Seit dem 21.04.21* teilen die dänischen Behörden andere Staaten wieder anhand von Fallzahlen in Risikoländer und Nicht-Risikoländer ein. Personen aus EU- und Schengenländern mit niedrigen Fallzahlen dürfen nun mit negativem Testergebnis und mit triftigen Gründen (z. B. dem Besitz eines Sommerhauses) nach Dänemark reisen, ohne dass eine Quarantäne notwendig wird. Nicht-Risikoländer entsprechend dieser Einstufung sind derzeit Island sowie einige Regionen Norwegens (Stand 21.04.).
*Ab voraussichtlich 01.05.* sollen geimpfte Touristen aus Schengen- und EU-Staaten mit niedrigen Fallzahlen ohne Vorlage eines Testergebnisses und ohne Quarantänevorgaben einreisen dürfen.
*Ab voraussichtlich 14.05.* sollen geimpfte Bewohner der Grenzgebiete wohl zu Urlaubszwecken ohne Quarantänevorgaben einreisen dürfen, sofern die Fallzahlen in den Grenzgebieten niedrig liegen.
*Ab voraussichtlich 26.06.* soll die Einreise anhand des EU-weit gültigen Corona-Passes koordiniert werden.
Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Webseite der dänischen Behörden (auf Englisch) https://www.daenemark.de/corona-information/

LG
Rudi


----------



## buttweisser (28. April 2021)

So richtig weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.

Auf der einen Seite ist es gut, dass sich was tut. Aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn man Menschen in Geimpfte und
Ungeimpfte aufteilt. Bisher dachte ich immer sowas gibt es nur in Science Fiction Filmen.


----------



## zander67 (28. April 2021)

Der negative Test wird ab 26.06.21 der Impfung gleichgesetzt, jeder hat also die Chance zu reisen.
Für mich ist nachvollziehbar das man die Kontrolle möchte, schön das es überhaupt eine Perspektive gibt.
Ich kann damit leben.









						Digitales COVID-Zertifikat der EU
					

Die Kommission hat ein Programm für digitale Impf-Zertifikate aufgelegt, um die Rückkehr zu wirtschaftlichen, gesellschaftlichen und Reise...




					ec.europa.eu
				




@buttweiser, geimpfte haben eine geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit den Virus weiter zu verbreiten, unabhängig von der Inzidenz aus der Region von der sie einreisen.
Testen und dann noch mal ein paar Tage nach der Einreise testen entfällt, rein von der Logik her ist es verständlich das man so handelt.
Aber, so lange nicht genügend Impfstoff für Alle da ist kann ich Deine Gedanken nachvollziehen.

VG


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> So richtig weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite ist es gut, dass sich was tut. Aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn man Menschen in Geimpfte und
> Ungeimpfte aufteilt. Bisher dachte ich immer sowas gibt es nur in Science Fiction Filmen.


Bisher wird ja allen ein recht vorenthalten, die Begründung ist der Seuchenschutz, wenn die nun nicht mehr greift kann man die Leute natürlich nicht mehr einschränken.

So langsam wirds Zeit für den einheitlichen Impfpass.


----------



## Trophy2002 (28. April 2021)

Wir haben ja verschoben auf 6/2022. Für unseren ursprünglicher Termin 22.05.21 könnte es ja sein dass ich als über 60 jähriger zwar geimpft bin, aber meine Jungs mit 20 noch nicht, also bringts nichts. Außer es würde sich noch was ändern und ein negativ Test reichen und ohne Quarantäne.
Bei Novasol hab ich auch mal nachgesehen, Unterkünfte gibt's ja genügend für dieses Zeit und die sind auch mit den Preisen runter gegangen.


----------



## SFVNOR (15. Mai 2021)

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,

Hier eine neue Info in Bezug der Einreise nach DK. Die Web-Seite vom Auswärtigen Amt in DE hat seine Informationen noch nicht angepasst aber die Presse (auch On-line) bestätigen die Informationen 









						Vergleiche über 25.000 Ferienhäuser in ganz Dänemark
					

Finde das perfekte Haus für Ferien mit Freunden, Familie oder Hund.




					www.daenemark.de
				




Ein Lichtblick am Ende des Tunnels 

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## rule270 (17. Mai 2021)

Hy an alle wisbegierigen LL Fans.
Hier immer aktuello. auf dieser Seite.








						| Der Nordschleswiger
					






					www.nordschleswiger.dk
				




Petry LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte dieses Jahr im Herbst nach Langeland auf Dorsch,Platte(Boot und Ufer) und Mefo, war dort noch nie.
Kann Jemand einen Tipp zur besten Jahreszeit geben?
September, Oktober oder noch später?
Danke


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich möchte dieses Jahr im Herbst nach Langeland auf Dorsch,Platte(Boot und Ufer) und Mefo, war dort noch nie.
> Kann Jemand einen Tipp zur besten Jahreszeit geben?
> September, Oktober oder noch später?
> Danke


Ich würde Oktober veranschlagen ggf ist es noch etwas warm aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es die. Ganze Zeit stürmt ist geringer.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich würde Oktober veranschlagen ggf ist es noch etwas warm aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es die. Ganze Zeit stürmt ist geringer.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wir wollten letzte September Woche nehmen, meinst Du daß das zu früh wäre?


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Wir wollten letzte September Woche nehmen, meinst Du daß das zu früh wäre?


Das wäre das früheste an dem ich zum Ufer Angeln fahren würde mit Boot ist das ne beliebte Zeit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2021)

Langeland ist eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit schön. Ich selber werde am 28.08 dort aufschlagen, so lange Corona es zulässt.
Normalerweise bin ich immer Ende April/Anfang Mai vor Ort. Nun also im zweiten Jahr in folge im Spätsommer.

Jede Jahreszeit hat Ihren Reiz. Die Platten sind im Spätsommer hin zum Herbst in einer wesentlich besseren Kondition, da Sie nicht mehr so ausgemergelt sind wie im Frühjahr nach dem laichen. Dorsche stehen recht tief und wollen gesucht werden. Ende September könntest Du noch Glück haben, dass Du Makrelen ans Band bekommst, und der Hering wird auch vereinzelt zu finden sein. Aber wie gesagt, jede Jahreszeit hat Ihren Reiz. Brandungsangeln könnte sich als schwierger erweisen, da der Belt in der Jahreszeit halt noch wärmer ist. Die Fische stehen dann zumeist tiefer in Sauerstoffreicheren Gefilden. Mefo bin ich nicht so bewandert, würde aber auch das Frühjahr als die bessere Zeit beziffern.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Langeland ist eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit schön. Ich selber werde am 28.08 dort aufschlagen, so lange Corona es zulässt.
> Normalerweise bin ich immer Ende April/Anfang Mai vor Ort. Nun also im zweiten Jahr in folge im Spätsommer.
> 
> Jede Jahreszeit hat Ihren Reiz. Die Platten sind im Spätsommer hin zum Herbst in einer wesentlich besseren Kondition, da Sie nicht mehr so ausgemergelt sind wie im Frühjahr nach dem laichen. Dorsche stehen recht tief und wollen gesucht werden. Ende September könntest Du noch Glück haben, dass Du Makrelen ans Band bekommst, und der Hering wird auch vereinzelt zu finden sein. Aber wie gesagt, jede Jahreszeit hat Ihren Reiz. Brandungsangeln könnte sich als schwierger erweisen, da der Belt in der Jahreszeit halt noch wärmer ist. Die Fische stehen dann zumeist tiefer in Sauerstoffreicheren Gefilden. Mefo bin ich nicht so bewandert, würde aber auch das Frühjahr als die bessere Zeit beziffern.


Du bist ja überall präsent, wahnsinn.
Top und herzlichen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## zander67 (19. Mai 2021)

Hier mal ein Beitrag zur Insel Langeland, einfach nur zur Info und absichtlich unkommentiert.  
Da der Bürgermeister aber selber sagt das es den Tourismus beeinträchtigen wird habe ich es eingestellt,
weiß ist ein schwieriges Thema, vielleicht einfach nur lesen zur Kenntnis nehmen und nach Möglichkeit nicht diskutieren.









						Nyt udrejsecenter for kriminelle udlændinge skal ligge på Langeland
					

Cirka 130 dømte kriminelle udlændinge flytter i 2022 ind i tidligere asylcenter på Langeland.




					www.dr.dk


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Du bist ja überall präsent, wahnsinn.
> Top und herzlichen Dank für die Infos!


Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war unglaubliche Strömung kein Dorsch nicht Mal einen als Beifang im ruhigeren Wasser.


----------



## nowortg (19. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

auf Langeland ist man, wie überall am Meer, immer vom Wetter abhängig. Ich habe im September schon tolle Tage erlebt und im Juli eine ganze Woche von Bagenkop nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren können. Man kann leider nie genau sagen, was auf einen zukommen wird. Bisher hatte ich im September aber immer Glück mit dem Wetter. Ein Sturmtag kann einem den Urlaub auf der schönen Insel nicht vermiesen. Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken im September eine Woche Bagenkop zu buchen.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Bitti2 (19. Mai 2021)

Moin,

nur mal ne kurze Frage:

Wir sind Ende Juni in Langeland und werden die übliche Woche ein Boot mieten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir in D dann unter 50 Inzidenz gefallen sind und wir dann gemäß der aktuellen Regelung mit nem Test einreisen können. Soweit eigentlich so klar.

Frage: Muss man sich dort regelmäßig "nachtesten" lassen? In Bayern hier muss man alle 2 Tage sich testen lassen wenn man Urlaub macht. Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden für DK, deshalb gehe ich mal von "nein" aus. Aber eventuell kennt jemand sich aus und ich liege falsch. Eine Quelle wäre in dem Fall nett.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Bitti2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nur mal ne kurze Frage:
> 
> ...











						Vergleiche über 25.000 Ferienhäuser in ganz Dänemark
					

Finde das perfekte Haus für Ferien mit Freunden, Familie oder Hund.




					www.daenemark.de


----------



## Bitti2 (19. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich muss die Frage umformulieren:

Zitat aus dem link "Bereits in den letzten Wochen durften in Dänemark zahlreiche *Freizeitattraktionen* wieder Gäste empfangen. Ab dem 21.05.2021 dürfen so gut wie alle Freizeit-, Wellness- und Sporteinrichtungen mit Ausnahme von Nachtclubs und Diskotheken öffnen. V*oraussetzung für den Besuch ist in vielen Fällen der Nachweis über eine Impfung, über eine überstandene Krankheit oder ein aktuelles, negatives Testergebnis.* "

Fällt Angeln vom (Miet)-Boot unter Freizeitattraktionen, welche einen tagesaktuellen Covidtest benötigen?


----------



## Zanderman (19. Mai 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beitrag zur Insel Langeland, einfach nur zur Info und absichtlich unkommentiert.
> Da der Bürgermeister aber selber sagt das es den Tourismus beeinträchtigen wird habe ich es eingestellt,
> weiß ist ein schwieriges Thema, vielleicht einfach nur lesen zur Kenntnis nehmen und nach Möglichkeit nicht diskutieren.
> 
> ...


Na dann mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" 
und ich dachte schon wir hätten mit den kommenden Entscheidungen unserer Grünen Politiker in die Sch..... gefasst.-
Unfassbar das solche Leute im Prinzip ohne Aufsicht dort rumlungern werden...


----------



## zander67 (20. Mai 2021)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Na dann mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"
> und ich dachte schon wir hätten mit den kommenden Entscheidungen unserer Grünen Politiker in die Sch..... gefasst.-
> Unfassbar das solche Leute im Prinzip ohne Aufsicht dort rumlungern werden...


Für Bagenkop ist das alles natürlich keine schöne Geschichte und die Aufregung groß, ich hoffe das es eine vernünftige Lösung gibt
damit die Insel ihren friedlichen Charakter behält..









						Langelands turistbranche frygter fremtiden: 'Vi har en regering, der vil lukke en hel ø'
					

Et nyt udrejsecenter på Sydlangeland vil smadre turismen, lyder det.




					www.dr.dk


----------



## Multe (21. Mai 2021)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Na dann mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"
> und ich dachte schon wir hätten mit den kommenden Entscheidungen unserer Grünen Politiker in die Sch..... gefasst.-
> Unfassbar das solche Leute im Prinzip ohne Aufsicht dort rumlungern werden...


Moin Michael, da  sind die Langeländern leider selbst Schuld - auch wenn sie jetzt den Aufstand proben. Ihr jetziger Bürgermeister und seine Partei hatten ihnen* vor *der Wahl versprochen wieder ein Asylcenter einzurichten - und jetzt haben sie den "Salat"
Natürlich keine gute Lösung für die vielen Urlauber auf der Insel - schließlich hattte Langeland allein im letzten Jahr über 500.000 Übernachtungen.


----------



## necropolis (22. Mai 2021)

So, jetzt habe ich unseren Langeland Wochen Ausflug klar gemacht. Wir fahren in der zweiten September Hälfte hin, zu zweit für eine Woche. Freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## buttweisser (23. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube nicht das die Langeländer selbst Schuld an dem Problem mit kriminellen Flüchtlingen sind. Schuld daran sind ganz Andere. Und zwar sind das unsere Politiker.


----------



## rule270 (23. Mai 2021)

Hy an alle
Leider musste ich in der Nacht einen Bewegungsmelder installieren.
Manchmal fehlte am Filetierplatz ein Messer oder die Glaskiste war leer usw.
Daher passt auf!
Gelegenheit macht nun mal Diebe aus Not . 
Den Status zu kommentieren steht mir als Gast in diesem toleranten sowie schönen Land nicht zu.
In den ersten Jahren hatten wir die Boote am Strand liegen, das ist nun vorbei. Leider.
Auch Spritklau und Co. gab es auch nicht. Fischabfälle in Mülltonnen und dergleichen auch nicht.
Ich hoffe nur das bald alles wieder gut wird. 
Fügen wir uns in ein wenig Gelassenheit.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Mai 2021)

Moinsens,
ich habe da mal eine Frage in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit von geflochtenen Schnüren. Nach meinem letzten Urlaub 2019 auf LL und selbstverständlicher Reinigung (Spülung, fetten der Rollen/ Spulen mit Süßwasser) war auf Grund *Corona* ja leider kein Urlaub auf LL in 2020 für mich möglich. Nun scheint es aber so dass ich im Aug2021 meine gebuchten 3 Wochen antreten kann  
Frage ? Reicht es wenn ich so ca. 10-15Meter der *alten* Schnur abspule und entsorge oder muss ganz neu bespult werden ?  Vielen Dank für eure Meinung und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit von geflochtenen Schnüren. Nach meinem letzten Urlaub 2019 auf LL und selbstverständlicher Reinigung (Spülung, fetten der Rollen/ Spulen mit Süßwasser) war auf Grund *Corona* ja leider kein Urlaub auf LL in 2020 für mich möglich. Nun scheint es aber so dass ich im Aug2021 meine gebuchten 3 Wochen antreten kann
> Frage ? Reicht es wenn ich so ca. 10-15Meter der *alten* Schnur abspule und entsorge oder muss ganz neu bespult werden ?  Vielen Dank für eure Meinung und Petri,
> Stefan


Ich würde die ersten 5 Meter kontrollieren (raue stellen) und ggf abschneiden. Danach auf der Wiese mit leichten Würfen kontrollieren und stramm aufspulen.

Meine Brandungs Schnüre sind bestimmt 5 Jahre alt ohne besondere Pflege.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle
> Leider musste ich in der Nacht einen Bewegungsmelder installieren.
> Manchmal fehlte am Filetierplatz ein Messer oder die Glaskiste war leer usw.
> Daher passt auf!
> ...


Zumindest Fisch in den Tonnen kenne ich noch aus den 90ern.


----------



## zander67 (23. Mai 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit von geflochtenen Schnüren. Nach meinem letzten Urlaub 2019 auf LL und selbstverständlicher Reinigung (Spülung, fetten der Rollen/ Spulen mit Süßwasser) war auf Grund *Corona* ja leider kein Urlaub auf LL in 2020 für mich möglich. Nun scheint es aber so dass ich im Aug2021 meine gebuchten 3 Wochen antreten kann
> Frage ? Reicht es wenn ich so ca. 10-15Meter der *alten* Schnur abspule und entsorge oder muss ganz neu bespult werden ?  Vielen Dank für eure Meinung und Petri,
> Stefan


Geflochtene Schnur hält Jahre, die älteste Schnur auf meiner Multirolle ist von 2006, wurde 2018 einmal umgedreht.
Einsatz in Norwegen mit höherem Salzgehalt.
Aber, diese Schnur wird auch nur ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr eingesetzt, danach auf einen Schlauchwagen aufgespult, mit Süßwasser gespült und getrocknet.
Wenn Du die Schnur das ganze Jahr nutzt ist das natürlich was anderes, beim Spinnangeln vom Ufer sicherlich auch höher beansprucht durch Tang und Steine.
Wie Stulle schon schreibt, die ersten 5m kontrollieren.

VG


----------



## Zanderman (25. Mai 2021)

Multe schrieb:


> Moin Michael, da  sind die Langeländern leider selbst Schuld - auch wenn sie jetzt den Aufstand proben. Ihr jetziger Bürgermeister und seine Partei hatten ihnen* vor *der Wahl versprochen wieder ein Asylcenter einzurichten - und jetzt haben sie den "Salat"
> Natürlich keine gute Lösung für die vielen Urlauber auf der Insel - schließlich hattte Langeland allein im letzten Jahr über 500.000 Übernachtungen.


Moin Walter,
ich denke mal das diese Lösung nicht nur für die Urlauber nicht die Beste ist.-Du würdest Deine Enkelin nicht ruhigen Gewissens alleine im Haus lassen wenn Du weißt wer sich auf einmal alles frei auf der Insel bewegen darf ..und die  Langeländer Familie "Mustermann" wird demnächst wohl ein genauso schlechtes Gefühl dabei  haben.
Bist Du übrigens schon auf der Insel? Ich komme am 19.06. mit ein paar Jungs für eine Woche, allerdings ohne die " Kampfmakrele" die ist verkauft. Wir haben von Nikolaj 2 Boote diesmal. Mein neues "altes" Boot habe ich leider noch nicht fertig, aber ich denke irgendwann Juli / August werde ich mit Tim zur Jungfernfahrt hochkommen.
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2021)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> ich denke mal das diese Lösung nicht nur für die Urlauber nicht die Beste ist.-Du würdest Deine Enkelin nicht ruhigen Gewissens alleine im Haus lassen wenn Du weißt wer sich auf einmal alles frei auf der Insel bewegen darf ..und die  Langeländer Familie "Mustermann" wird demnächst wohl ein genauso schlechtes Gefühl dabei  haben.
> Bist Du übrigens schon auf der Insel? Ich komme am 19.06. mit ein paar Jungs für eine Woche, allerdings ohne die " Kampfmakrele" die ist verkauft. Wir haben von Nikolaj 2 Boote diesmal. Mein neues "altes" Boot habe ich leider noch nicht fertig, aber ich denke irgendwann Juli / August werde ich mit Tim zur Jungfernfahrt hochkommen.
> Gruß
> Michael


Hab ich ne falsche Übersetzung gelesen? 
Sollte das nicht geschlossene Unterbringung sein?


----------



## ralle88 (25. Mai 2021)

https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/d...um-langeland-auslaenderminister-verwirft-plan


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hab ich ne falsche Übersetzung gelesen?
> Sollte das nicht geschlossene Unterbringung sein?


Nein, keine geschlossene Unterbringung, hätte sich frei bewegen können, aber zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten an- und abmelden müssen.
Scheint aber erstmal vom Tisch zu sein, für alle Touristen aber vor allem für die Langeländer gut.
Hoffen wir das es so bleibt.


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2021)

Moin Michael, nachdem ganz Langeland den Aufstand geprobt hat und geschlossen in Kopenhagen demonstrierten, hat die dän. Regierung eingewilligt und den Beschluss zurückgenommen - gibt also kein Ausreisecenter.
Letzte Woche waren wir einen Tag auf Langeland und will die nächsten Tage noch mal rüber - ist jajetzt nicht mehr weit. Im August sind wir auch wieder 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg.
Freitag geht es an den Vejers Strand auf Steinbutt.
Gruß an Tim.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Mai 2021)

Das sind doch für Langeland und auch seine Touris gute Nachrichten. Ich hoffe, dass dort alles nach Corona wieder besser in tritt kommt. Durch diverse Schließungen kam bei mir in den letzten Jahren der Eindruck des schleichenden Verfalls. Was sicherlich auch mit dem Rückgang der Fänge einhergehen wird. Wer danach seinen Urlaub planen will, muss eben woanders hin. Bei mir geht´s am 28.08 los.


----------



## Zanderman (26. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hab ich ne falsche Übersetzung gelesen?
> Sollte das nicht geschlossene Unterbringung sein?


Moinsen Stulle,
in der ersten Version die Zander 67 verlinkt hatte war eindeutig hinterlegt das die "ca 130 " sich im großen und ganzen frei bewegen dürfen solange sie sich an die Meldeauflagen halten. Als Bewachung war eine Truppe von 6 Mann vorgesehen......recht eindrucksvoll wenn man bedenkt das ,ebenfalls eindeutig, auch Schwerstkriminelle darunter seien sollten......
Aber offensichtlich kommt ja (siehe den Link von ralle88) Bewegung ins Spiel . Schauen wir mal, ich komme seit inzwischen 47 Jahren auf unsere schöne Insel und würde mich ungern auf meinen letzten Jahren neu orientieren.


----------



## Zanderman (26. Mai 2021)

sorry an "Alle" , mir ist völlig entgangen das hier schon etliche Kommentare zum Thema waren...


----------



## danalf (27. Mai 2021)

Der Laden ist und bleibt geschlossen.Ich war mit meinen 2 Freunden aus Deutschland über Himmelfahrt auf Langeland.Wir hatten schönes Wetter und konnten jedenTag zum Angeln raus.Man merkt das eine lange Zeit keiner Angeln war.Es gab Dorsch genug.Die letzten 3 Jahre war wohl gut für den Dorsch.Maße an ein,zwei und dreijährigem haben wir gefangen.Wir hatten jeden Tag unsere 5 Dorsche schnell zusammen,war in Max.2 Stunden erledigt.Mitgenommen haben wir zwischen 50 und 60 cm.Der Fisch Stande an den Kanten zwischen 20 und 30 Metern und ca.4 Meter über Grund.                                                                                                                     Walter bist Du nun mein fast Nachbar?Grüße aus Dänemark.


----------



## Multe (28. Mai 2021)

danalf schrieb:


> Der Laden ist und bleibt geschlossen.Ich war mit meinen 2 Freunden aus Deutschland über Himmelfahrt auf Langeland.Wir hatten schönes Wetter und konnten jedenTag zum Angeln raus.Man merkt das eine lange Zeit keiner Angeln war.Es gab Dorsch genug.Die letzten 3 Jahre war wohl gut für den Dorsch.Maße an ein,zwei und dreijährigem haben wir gefangen.Wir hatten jeden Tag unsere 5 Dorsche schnell zusammen,war in Max.2 Stunden erledigt.Mitgenommen haben wir zwischen 50 und 60 cm.Der Fisch Stande an den Kanten zwischen 20 und 30 Metern und ca.4 Meter über Grund.                                                                                                                     Walter bist Du nun mein fast Nachbar?Grüße aus Dänemark.


da haben wir uns leider verpasst...war an Himmelfahrt auch in Spodsbjerg


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Mai 2021)

Moin Moin,
Zur Information. 
Die *neue* WebCam in Spodsbjerg steht ja nun leider seit über einer Woche nicht zur Verfügung. Das *neue* System scheint sehr anfällig auf Störungen zu sein.
Jens, der Hafenmeister in Spodsbjerg ist an dem Thema dran um das Problem mit wem auch immer zu lösen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nowortg (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
habe jetzt die Buchungsbestätigung für meinen Aufenthalt in Bagenkop vom 04.09-11.09.2021 bekommen. Endlich wieder auf der Insel. Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand in Bagenkop?

Freue mich schon sehr auf die Woche.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Juni 2021)

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,
Zur Info aber ohne Gewähr
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan 









						Deutschland ab Sonnabend als „Gelb“ eingestuft
					

Das dänische Außenministerium hat am Freitagnachmittag seine Reiseempfehlungen aktualisiert. Deutschland wird ab Sonnabend als „Gelb“ eingestuft. Somit rät Dänemark nicht länger von Reisen nach Deutschland ab. Damit entfällt künftig auch die Quarantänepflicht nach der Einreise nach Dänemark.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk


----------



## tom_saywer (5. Juni 2021)

hallo, wir haben ab dem 26. eine Woche gebucht. Als Alternative für die ausgefallene Reise nach Norwegen. Aber wir müssen einfach mal raus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2021)

Wir sind seit Samstag 12:30 Uhr auf der Insel. Wetter passt super und Fische gibt es auch genug. Hatten am Samstag 8 Dorsche und 11 Hornhechte. Am Sonntag haben wir unsere 10 Dorsche voll ausgeschöpft, dazu 11 Hornhechte und eine Platte. 
Makrele gab es noch keine und Köhler sind auch keine gesehen worden.


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Juni 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,
> Zur Info aber ohne Gewähr
> Gruß und Petri,
> Stefan
> ...


Moin Moin,

Ich hatte einen Chat mit Visit Danmark und habe erfahren dass ein PCR-Test in Deutscher Sprache ausreichend ist. Das gilt natürlich nur für Bürger der BRD. Wie es für Urlauber aus NL, BE, UK, etc. aussieht habe ich natürlich nicht nachgefragt.

Eine digitale Kopie auf dem Smartphone für den negativen PCR-Test ist auch OK aber zur Sicherheit wird empfohlen eine Kopie in Papierform mitzuführen. Ein Smartphone kann ja auch mal streiken oder ein Grenzpolizist sieht es anders  

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## seatrout61 (7. Juni 2021)

PCR-Test? 

Du meinst bestimmt den normalen Schnelltest, der ist nämlich ausreichend und kostenlos, muss aber bei der Einreise aktuell sein.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juni 2021)

Muss bei der Einreise aktuell sein, Mund auf Stäbchen rein und fertig, ach nee das war was anderes, aber auch wichtig


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Juni 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> PCR-Test?
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt den normalen Schnelltest, der ist nämlich ausreichend und kostenlos, muss aber bei der Einreise aktuell sein.


Bingo. Ich hatte gedacht dass die Abkürzung PCR-Test schon mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt ist


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Juni 2021)

Das hat damit nichts zu tun.

Ein PCR Test ist etwas völlig anderes als der Schnelltest.


----------



## seatrout61 (7. Juni 2021)

Jo, so habe ich das verstanden
(Antigen-)Schnelltest ist der kostenlose, wo das Ergebnis in wenigen Minuten vorliegt, so einen aktuellen Schnelltest braucht man zur Zeit für Dänemark.

PCR-Test ist der aufwändige teure genauere Labortest, den macht man zb. bei  (falsch) positiven Schnelltest


----------



## rule270 (12. Juni 2021)

Bin ende August bis nach 15 September in Buckemose. Wenn wer lust hat kann sich ja mal melden auf n snak.
Endlich mal wieder den Sonnenaufgang gen Ost genießen der Troll  bringt mich sicher ans Ziel.
Bis bald mal .
LG
Rudi


----------



## seventy6 (14. Juni 2021)

Moin,

ich werde vom 31.07 - 14.08.21 in Langeland Spodsbjerg sein.
Hat jemand schon erfahrungen in der Zeit gemacht? Strömungsverlauf, Wetter, Hotspots u.s.w.
Ich wäre allein aufm Boot 
würde mich auf einpaar tips freuen.

LG


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (14. Juni 2021)

Moin, Moin
bin  vom 17. Juni dort und freue mich schon riesig.
Ich wollte das Lotteriespiel mit Norwegen nicht mehr mitmachen.
zur Zeit bereite ich mich vor wie auf Norwegen.
Ist ja wohl genau so wichtig.
Im Vordergrund steht aber Urlaub mit Kumpel viel Spaß und eventuell 
viel Fisch.

hallo TimmiBerlin auch ich habe letztes Jahr im Belt eine Angel versenkt.
es war der Rutenhalter schult
aber deswegen gar nichts mehr von ……euch…… zuhören 
bitte berichte eure Erfolge danach.


----------



## Sassone (15. Juni 2021)

Ich bin die Woche auf LL und konnte gestern abend beim Meerforellenfischen vom Ufer (Hou nördlich vom Leuchtturm) doch glatt eine Makrele auf die Schuppen legen.. die sind also auch schon da.. die Forellen machen sich leider rar..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Juni 2021)

Das mit der Rarität der Meerforellen kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Momentan beißen Sie im Dunkeln sehr gut, aber auf den Köder kommt es an. Dänische Bombarde oder Spiro mit kleiner schwarzer Fliege


----------



## Chris1001 (16. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,
wir sind ab dem 26.06 vor Ort.
Hat jemand schon Informationen ob ein paar Dorsche zu landen sind?
Besten Dank!
Sonnigen Gruß


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2021)

seventy6 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde vom 31.07 - 14.08.21 in Langeland Spodsbjerg sein.
> Hat jemand schon erfahrungen in der Zeit gemacht? Strömungsverlauf, Wetter, Hotspots u.s.w.
> ...


Hi. Ich selber reise am 28.8 an, und damit genau zur selben Zeit wie im letzten Jahr. Ebenfalls Spodsbjerg.
Wie schon öfter erwähnt fahre ich seit über 25 Jahren auf die Insel, aber erst im dritten Jahr Spodsbjerg, und erst zum 2. mal Ende des Hochsommers.

Dorsche wollten im letzten Jahr gesucht werden, und das war wirklich suchen. Die Fische standen aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen sehr tief, so ab 25m aufwärts.
Strömung, nun ja der Belt halt. Mal stehst Du auf der Stelle und mal helfen Dir 500 Gramm nicht. Da muss man sich immer ein wenig anpassen. 
Ich habe mich zum Schluss auf die Makrelen konzentriert. Denn die sind lecker und ließen sich auch fangen. Interessanterweise fing man nicht auf die Makrelenvorfächer sondern nur auf die kleineren Heringsfliegen. Das wiederum hatte aber den Vorteil, das man gerade in den Abendstunden auch recht schnell seine 30-50 Heringe zusammen geangelt hatte. Ich fand es eine tolle Erfahrung und eine echt entspannte Zeit. Aufs Boot, einmal nicht eingepackt wie ein Eskimo, und dann abends schnell in die Badelatschen und am Grill in kurzen Klamotten noch ein Bierchen schlürfen. Herz was willst Du mehr. 

Das Brandungsangeln zu der Jahreszeit ist nicht gerade ein Spaß. generell lassen Sich die Flachmänner im Frühjahr besser fangen, auch vom Boot, da Sie einfach flacher stehen (4-6m), sind dann allerdings Körperlich in einer nicht zu guten Verfassung. Ende August musste man meist tiefer suchen, wir haben es hinterher eingestellt, da Wurmkosten in keinem Verhältnis zum Fangerfolg stand. Das ging vielen so, die es auf Scholle, Flunder und Co. abgesehen hatten. Allerdings sind die so richtig schön Fleischig und auch Kampfkräftig zu der Jahreszeit.

Du wirst Deinen Spaß schon kriegen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Hafen


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (18. Juni 2021)

Chris1001 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wir sind ab dem 26.06 vor Ort.
> Hat jemand schon Informationen ob ein paar Dorsche zu landen sind?
> Besten Dank!
> Sonnigen Gruß


ich hoffe auf deine Berichte bin ja nach dir dort.


----------



## ole-brumm (19. Juni 2021)

Navigator Boot1 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf deine Berichte bin ja nach dir dort.


Ich auch, heute in drei Wochen, der Countdown läuft.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juni 2021)

Navigator Boot1 schrieb:


> hallo TimmiBerlin auch ich habe letztes Jahr im Belt eine Angel versenkt.
> es war der Rutenhalter schult
> aber deswegen gar nichts mehr von ……euch…… zuhören
> bitte berichte eure Erfolge danach.




Sorry, Deutschland und die Arbeit hatten mich wieder komplett eingeholt. 
Unsere woche gemischt weiter. Wir haben es einen Tag auf Dorsch, im tiefen, versucht und genau 0 gefangen. Sind dann auf Hornhechte umgestiegen. Am nächsten Tag hatten wir die Dorsche, um 50 cm rum, in einer Tiefe von 15 bis 20 Meter angetroffen.  Das war bis Urlaubsende unsere bevorzugte angeltiefe. 
Es gab vereinzelt ein Paar Heringe, eine einzelne Makrele, ein Seeskorpion und einen kleinen Köhler als Beifang.
Alles in allem eine erfolgreiche Woche. 
Mit Hornhecht, Dorsch, Hering, Plattfische, Seeskorpion, Köhler, Makrele und Leng war es auch sehr abwechslungsreich. 
Die Tica Testrolle die Woche über 70 Stunden im Einsatz und arbeitet nach wie vor Tadellos. Super Teil.


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (20. Juni 2021)

Moin, Mion,

danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## rule270 (20. Juni 2021)

Hy
So kann man nichts direkt sagen weil es so unterschiedlich sein kann. Auf jeden Fall dünne Schnur sowie Schwarz Rote Schnuddel.
Pilker in Verkehrsrot sowie Silber waren immer gut.
Fahre schon sehr lange auf die Insel  immer zufrieden.
Wenn Du Info oder Pilker benötigst schreibe  mir eine P- Nachricht OK.
MfG
Rudi


----------



## Chris1001 (20. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Infos,
ich schreibe mal in 2Wochen wie es dann aktuell läuft…


----------



## rule270 (21. Juni 2021)

Hy an alle.
Wenn Ihr Makrelen wollt achtet auf Oberflächenbewegung spritzen kleine Fische aus dem Wasser sind sie da und treiben die Beutefische an die Oberfläche.
Jagen die Schweinswale am Ufer treiben sie die Hornis.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Krugli (23. Juni 2021)

Moin an alle,
Wir fahren am Samstag (26.06.) für eine Woche nach Lohals. Das erste Mal auf Langeland.
Wir fahren mit 2 Pärchen und haben ein 60 PS Boot gemietet. 
Kann ich hier noch aktuelle Tipps und Tricks bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich immer nur gelesen, dass mann von Lohals eigentlich nur an der Brücke fangen kann. Gibt es auch andere Spots in der Nähe von Lohals? Wir sind für alles gewappnet, Dorsch, Platte, Makrelen, Hornhecht...
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und freue mich tierisch auf die Ostsee.
Vielen Dank im voraus. 
Gruß Krugli


----------



## nisti74 (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen. Wenn es COVID erlaubt plane ich diese jahr das erste mal nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Mit der Familie, aber da ich einen angelverrückten Sohn habe (gerade 12 geworden) werde ich wohl auch mal zum angeln müssen 
Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges gelesen wollte aber doch euch langjährigen Fahrer fragen ob sie mir noch helfen können da ich wie gesagt das Revier so gar nicht kenne und auch sonst nur bedingte Meeresangelerfahrung habe (ein bisschen deutsche Ostsee und eine Woche Norwegen in 2019). Wichtig wäre vorallem gut vorbereitet zu kommen in Bezug auf das Material. Habe momentan mal mit 50 bis 100 Gramm Spinnruten geplant und dann vielleicht noch einen Satz kurze Bootsruten im Bereich um die 200g. Brauch ich da noch was anderes wenn wir Dorsche fangen wollen?
Ansonsten noch die Frage mit den Gewichten. Der Plan war es mit Gummifschen loszuziehen. Bisher hatte ich da immer so um die 60 bis 80 gramm in der Ostsee (tails auch mal nur 30 bis 50) nun habe ich aber gesehen das manche posts hier von 300 oder sogar 500 gramm gesprochen haben. Das ist ganz schön schwer ... ich habe da ein paar Köpfe aber nicht so viel (bis 250g). Gibt es viel Verlust so dass ich da noch Nachschub brauche?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ach ja, der Trip findet in der Woche vom 7.8. statt sollte das einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2021)

Krugli schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> Wir fahren am Samstag (26.06.) für eine Woche nach Lohals. Das erste Mal auf Langeland.
> Wir fahren mit 2 Pärchen und haben ein 60 PS Boot gemietet.
> Kann ich hier noch aktuelle Tipps und Tricks bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich immer nur gelesen, dass mann von Lohals eigentlich nur an der Brücke fangen kann. Gibt es auch andere Spots in der Nähe von Lohals? Wir sind für alles gewappnet, Dorsch, Platte, Makrelen, Hornhecht...
> ...


Lohals ist nicht mein Revier aber so weit ich weiß fahren die meisten von dort zur Brücke oder kennen ein paar Stellen unterwegs.

Alternativ gibt es dort Sandbänke auf denen es gut Platfisch geben soll.

Ich wünsche Petri Heil


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Wenn es COVID erlaubt plane ich diese jahr das erste mal nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Mit der Familie, aber da ich einen angelverrückten Sohn habe (gerade 12 geworden) werde ich wohl auch mal zum angeln müssen
> Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges gelesen wollte aber doch euch langjährigen Fahrer fragen ob sie mir noch helfen können da ich wie gesagt das Revier so gar nicht kenne und auch sonst nur bedingte Meeresangelerfahrung habe (ein bisschen deutsche Ostsee und eine Woche Norwegen in 2019). Wichtig wäre vorallem gut vorbereitet zu kommen in Bezug auf das Material. Habe momentan mal mit 50 bis 100 Gramm Spinnruten geplant und dann vielleicht noch einen Satz kurze Bootsruten im Bereich um die 200g. Brauch ich da noch was anderes wenn wir Dorsche fangen wollen?
> Ansonsten noch die Frage mit den Gewichten. Der Plan war es mit Gummifschen loszuziehen. Bisher hatte ich da immer so um die 60 bis 80 gramm in der Ostsee (tails auch mal nur 30 bis 50) nun habe ich aber gesehen das manche posts hier von 300 oder sogar 500 gramm gesprochen haben. Das ist ganz schön schwer ... ich habe da ein paar Köpfe aber nicht so viel (bis 250g). Gibt es viel Verlust so dass ich da noch Nachschub brauche?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ach ja, der Trip findet in der Woche vom 7.8. statt sollte das einen Unterschied machen.


Es gibt immer wieder Zeiten da ist man mit <500g aufgeschmissen. Normal sind meiner begrenzten Erfahrung vom Boot aus 80-200g wenn ihr Dorsch fangen wollt. Für Butt reichen 40/60g wenn ihr nicht auf tiefe müsst.


----------



## jürgeng. (24. Juni 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Wenn es COVID erlaubt plane ich diese jahr das erste mal nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Mit der Familie, aber da ich einen angelverrückten Sohn habe (gerade 12 geworden) werde ich wohl auch mal zum angeln müssen
> Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges gelesen wollte aber doch euch langjährigen Fahrer fragen ob sie mir noch helfen können da ich wie gesagt das Revier so gar nicht kenne und auch sonst nur bedingte Meeresangelerfahrung habe (ein bisschen deutsche Ostsee und eine Woche Norwegen in 2019). Wichtig wäre vorallem gut vorbereitet zu kommen in Bezug auf das Material. Habe momentan mal mit 50 bis 100 Gramm Spinnruten geplant und dann vielleicht noch einen Satz kurze Bootsruten im Bereich um die 200g. Brauch ich da noch was anderes wenn wir Dorsche fangen wollen?
> Ansonsten noch die Frage mit den Gewichten. Der Plan war es mit Gummifschen loszuziehen. Bisher hatte ich da immer so um die 60 bis 80 gramm in der Ostsee (tails auch mal nur 30 bis 50) nun habe ich aber gesehen das manche posts hier von 300 oder sogar 500 gramm gesprochen haben. Das ist ganz schön schwer ... ich habe da ein paar Köpfe aber nicht so viel (bis 250g). Gibt es viel Verlust so dass ich da noch Nachschub brauche?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ach ja, der Trip findet in der Woche vom 7.8. statt sollte das einen Unterschied machen.



Hallo,
neben der angesprochenen Bootsausstattung für Dorsch möchte ich auf jeden Fall noch folgende Kombination empfehlen:
Spinnrute 2,40 - 2,70m, WG bis ca 40gr., Rolle ca.2000er Serie, ca.0,15mm geflochtene Schnur.
Mit diese Kombi und div. Meerforellenblinkern (bis ca.25gr.)  oder Fliegen an Spirolinomontage oder Gummifischchen/Twistern kann man sehr gut auf Meerforellen , Hornhechte und evtl. auch mal einen Dorsch angeln und diese auch fangen natürlich. Das funktioniert auch prima vom Ufer aus an vielen Stellen.
Vielleicht am Abend nach dem essen noch mal eine Stunde an den Strand.....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Krugli (24. Juni 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Lohals ist nicht mein Revier aber so weit ich weiß fahren die meisten von dort zur Brücke oder kennen ein paar Stellen unterwegs.
> 
> Alternativ gibt es dort Sandbänke auf denen es gut Platfisch geben soll.
> 
> Ich wünsche Petri Heil


Hi Stulle,
Dankeschön, dann wollen wir mal schauen ob wir ein paar Sandbänke finden. Oder gibt es da gezielte Anlaufstellen, wo es besonders gut geht? Das Wetter soll ja bis jetzt auch mitspielen...
Ich werde berichten, morgen wird das Auto geladen und dann geht es Richtung Dänemark. Juhuuuuu...
Gruß Krugli


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2021)

Krugli schrieb:


> Hi Stulle,
> Dankeschön, dann wollen wir mal schauen ob wir ein paar Sandbänke finden. Oder gibt es da gezielte Anlaufstellen, wo es besonders gut geht? Das Wetter soll ja bis jetzt auch mitspielen...
> Ich werde berichten, morgen wird das Auto geladen und dann geht es Richtung Dänemark. Juhuuuuu...
> Gruß Krugli


Petri Heil.

Dort war ich noch nie mit dem Boot draußen daher kenne ich nur Erzählungen weiß aber keine Koordinaten.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (24. Juni 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Wenn es COVID erlaubt plane ich diese jahr das erste mal nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Mit der Familie, aber da ich einen angelverrückten Sohn habe (gerade 12 geworden) werde ich wohl auch mal zum angeln müssen
> Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges gelesen wollte aber doch euch langjährigen Fahrer fragen ob sie mir noch helfen können da ich wie gesagt das Revier so gar nicht kenne und auch sonst nur bedingte Meeresangelerfahrung habe (ein bisschen deutsche Ostsee und eine Woche Norwegen in 2019). Wichtig wäre vorallem gut vorbereitet zu kommen in Bezug auf das Material. Habe momentan mal mit 50 bis 100 Gramm Spinnruten geplant und dann vielleicht noch einen Satz kurze Bootsruten im Bereich um die 200g. Brauch ich da noch was anderes wenn wir Dorsche fangen wollen?
> Ansonsten noch die Frage mit den Gewichten. Der Plan war es mit Gummifschen loszuziehen. Bisher hatte ich da immer so um die 60 bis 80 gramm in der Ostsee (tails auch mal nur 30 bis 50) nun habe ich aber gesehen das manche posts hier von 300 oder sogar 500 gramm gesprochen haben. Das ist ganz schön schwer ... ich habe da ein paar Köpfe aber nicht so viel (bis 250g). Gibt es viel Verlust so dass ich da noch Nachschub brauche?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ach ja, der Trip findet in der Woche vom 7.8. statt sollte das einen Unterschied machen.


Hi Nisti,
meine Gewichte die ich so dabei habe für eine Tour von Spodsbjerg aus gehen so bis maximal 200g
Ich würde sagen die 60-80g die du genannt hast sind vermutlich zu wenig. Die Strömungen sind dort
unheimlich unterschiedlich. Es kann sein dass du mit 60g locker runter kommst, aber an einem 
anderen Tag die 200g nicht reichen. Ich denke so 100g, mal drunter, meist etwas drüber sind nicht schlecht.
Oft hilft es auch in der Andrift zu fischen und entgegen zu werfen, dann hat der Köder mehr Zeit zum absenken. 
In der Zeit könnte ja auch was auf Makrele gehen, da kenn ich mich aber leider nicht aus, evtl. kann ja noch ein 
anderer Boardie seine Einschätzung zum fischen auf Makrelen Anfang August abgeben (würde mich auch
interessieren  ).  
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir viel Spass auf der Insel 
VG Ulli


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (25. Juni 2021)

Moin, Moin,

habe gerade mit Nicolaj (IBI-Bootsvermittlung) gesprochen.
Seiner Meinung nach fängt man wohl sehr gut zur Zeit.
Auf meine Frage ob ich noch eine Bestätigung für das bezahlte Haus und Boot
ab dem 17.Juli bekomme, kam ein persönliches Nö........
Ich liebe diesen Humor der Skandinavier, ein Man ein Wort
und nicht ein Paragrafenreiter im Hintergrund, wir können noch viel von den
Skandinavier lernen. Leider wird sich unsere Vollkasko Mentalität in Europa durchsetzen.
Also nutzen wir noch die Zeit, wie wir es jetzt  kennen.
Egal ob in Norwegen, Schweden oder Dänemark.
Allen einen schönen Urlaub im Norden.


----------



## ole-brumm (27. Juni 2021)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hi Nisti,
> meine Gewichte die ich so dabei habe für eine Tour von Spodsbjerg aus gehen so bis maximal 200g
> Ich würde sagen die 60-80g die du genannt hast sind vermutlich zu wenig. Die Strömungen sind dort
> unheimlich unterschiedlich. Es kann sein dass du mit 60g locker runter kommst, aber an einem
> ...


Makrelen habe ich in der Regel mal hier und da als Beifang. Manchmal mache ich mir aber auch nen kleinen Blinker drauf, schmeisse, lasse nen paar Sekunden absinken und drehe langsam ein. Das kann durchaus hin und wieder ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## pomssner (28. Juni 2021)

*Hallo,*
*
Kennt sich jemand mit dem Angeln in **Snøde Hesselbjerg aus? Reisezeit ist Ende Oktober Brandungsangeln sowie Spinfischen vom Strand aus war der Plan.

über Infos würden wir uns freuen.

Gruß*


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. Juni 2021)

Ist zwar schon über 10 Jahre her, aber seinerzeit hat es im Herbst dort super geklappt mit dem Brandungsangeln. Vom strandweg ca 200m rechts runter, bis ca 100 m vor der Spitze


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juni 2021)

pomssner schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> 
> *Kennt sich jemand mit dem Angeln in **Snøde Hesselbjerg aus? Reisezeit ist Ende Oktober Brandungsangeln sowie Spinfischen vom Strand aus war der Plan.
> 
> ...


Moin Moin,
Ob der Link von den Mod's kassiert wird weiß ich nicht aber hier eine Info. Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja ein wenig weiter








						Langeland - Hesselbjerg
					

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Abschnitt für Meerforellenfans: Direkt schräg rechts vor dem Parkplatz liegt als Hotspot unreiner Grund, der Meerforellen in diesem überwiegend sandigen Revier geradezu magisch anzieht. Links von Parkplatz folgt hinter dem kleinen Bootsliegeplatz eine Landspitze - der...




					daenemark.fish-maps.de
				




Gruß und Petri, Stefan


----------



## Krugli (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen aus Lohals,
kurzer Zwischenstand, Wetter ist mega geil. Fische sind auch da, aber sehr viel untermaßige, egal wo man hinfährt, kleine Brücke, große Brücke... wir haben heute schöne Hornhechte und vereinzelt Makrelen gefangen und ein paar Platte, nix besonderes, aber es war ein sehr kurzweiliges angeln, bei Sonne pur und fast kein Wind.
Gruß Krugli


----------



## necropolis (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, wir haben Corona bedingt vom Mai auf Mitte September umgebucht(mit Boot).

Kann Jemand Tipps geben(sind zum ersten Mal da) zum Brandungsangeln und Bootsangeln / Gerät, Bebleiung, Stellen, Tiefen?
Primär wollten wir auf Dorsch und Platte, Meerforelle natürlich auch
Wir sind im südlichen Teil oberhalb Bagenkop.
Jede Information wäre sehr hilfreich!
Herzlichen Dank im voraus


----------



## rule270 (1. Juli 2021)

Ich bin bis mitte September in Buckemose.
Wenn Du Fragen hast über PN gebe ich gern Hilfestellung.
Wo seit Ihr denn ?
LG
Rudi


----------



## nisti74 (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo alle
erstmal vielen dank fuer die Antworten und sorry wegen der langsamen Antwort - ich bin mormentan ein bisschen Land unter wegen der Arbeit. 
Um es zusammenzufassen: 
- 60-80g eher fuer die flacheren Bereiche oder wenn mal weniger Stroemung ist
- 80-200g sollten im Normalfall langen kann aber auch noch zu wenig sein (ich muss aber zugeben alles was >250g ist werde ich nicht fischen weil ich es einfach nicht habe und es mglw auch einfach keinen spass macht fuer meine Jungs)
- auf jeden Fall eine Rute fuer den Strand mitnehmen. Da ich selbst eigentlich eher Fliegenfischer bin werde ich mal eine 5-6er einpacken und denke ich bekomme relevante Fliegen vor Ort  
- es gibt wohl viel kleine Fische was die Angelei mit Kindern kurzweilig machen kann wenn wir Glueck haben. Makrelen sind moeglich aber nicht unbedingt vor Ort

Perfekt!

Eine Frage noch: muss ich mit viel Abriss rechnen? Momentan bin ich in dem Bereich von 100 - 200g mit ca 30 Koepfen ausgestattet. Sollte im Normalfall fuer eine Woche reichen (da wir auch nicht den ganzen Tag sondern eher ab und an mal rausfahren) oder seh ich das falsch? Habe noch ein paar alte Pilker rumfliegen als Gewicht - die wollte ich daheim lassen koennte sie aber noch mitnehmen als Gewicht ...

Und wenn ich darf noch eine letzte Frage (fuers erste) - ihr habt von Plattfischen gesprochen: Ich habe vor kurzem mal gelesen dass Leute auch Gummiwuermer nutzen (anstelle von Wattis). Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Kann man das erfolgreich machen? Waere natuerlich super wenn man nicht permanent neue Wuermer kaufen muss. Wenn ja, welche Groesse brauche ich? Habe noch eine ganze Menge fuer Schwarzbarsche daheim so in 10cm Laenge ...

Sollte jemand in Der Woche vom 7.8. in Spodsbjerg sein (und wir noch hinfahren duerfen wegen Delta) waere es natuerlich super wenn man mal schnacken koennte ;-)
Danke
Nik


----------



## necropolis (1. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis mitte September in Buckemose.
> Wenn Du Fragen hast über PN gebe ich gern Hilfestellung.
> Wo seit Ihr denn ?
> LG
> Rudi


Hi Rudi,
wir sind auch in Bukkemose, Haus direkt neben dem Strand


----------



## lolfisch (1. Juli 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und wenn ich darf noch eine letzte Frage (fuers erste) - ihr habt von Plattfischen gesprochen: Ich habe vor kurzem mal gelesen dass Leute auch Gummiwuermer nutzen (anstelle von Wattis). Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Kann man das erfolgreich machen? Waere natuerlich super wenn man nicht permanent neue Wuermer kaufen muss. Wenn ja, welche Groesse brauche ich? Habe noch eine ganze Menge fuer Schwarzbarsche daheim so in 10cm Laenge ...
> [...]


Aktiv geführt funktionieren die durchaus, also bspw. hinterm Buttlöffel.
Stationär vor allem in der Brandung habe ich schon einige Male die Wattwurmimitate unterschiedlicher Hersteller ausprobiert, funktionieren überhaupt nicht, nie was mit gefangen selbst bei extremer Brandung...


----------



## rule270 (2. Juli 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> erstmal vielen dank fuer die Antworten und sorry wegen der langsamen Antwort - ich bin mormentan ein bisschen Land unter wegen der Arbeit.
> Um es zusammenzufassen:
> - 60-80g eher fuer die flacheren Bereiche oder wenn mal weniger Stroemung ist
> ...


----------



## rule270 (2. Juli 2021)

Hy 
Die Küstengarneele in Schwarz geht gut.
Der absolute Hotspot der Dänischen Kollegen ist die Pattegriesen. ( Rosa Schweinchen) sehr schwer zu bekommen am Spiro immer gut.
Wenn die Zeit ist geht zum Nörreballe Nor dort sind die Endwässerungsgräben des Naturschutzgebietes. Re und Links ist Leopardengrund für Mefos und co/ Meeräschen usw.
Einge Dänische Kollegen machen sich das ganz einfach. Ein dicke Wasserkugel mit 150 cm Vorfach einfach reinwerfen und antreiben lassen. Bei ablandigem Wind (Ost Toastbrotstücke als Anfütterung reinwerfen. Als Hakenköder Hühnerherz oder Scheine/Rinderherz in Streifen wirkt manchmal Wunder. Es geht auch TK RekerGarneelen  aus dem Supermarkt /Brugsen TK Box zu finden.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> erstmal vielen dank fuer die Antworten und sorry wegen der langsamen Antwort - ich bin mormentan ein bisschen Land unter wegen der Arbeit.
> Um es zusammenzufassen:
> - 60-80g eher fuer die flacheren Bereiche oder wenn mal weniger Stroemung ist
> ...


Also mit den Gewichten hast Du gut zusammen gefasst. Mir geht es ähnlich, ab 250 Gramm aufwärts macht es einfach nur noch bedingt Spaß, da auch zumeist nicht mehr wirklich erfolgreich bzw. sehr nervig wenn man in der Andrift nur einmal kurz Bodenkontakt hat und dann schon wieder von vorne starten kann. Da kannst Du besser die flacheren Bereiche absuchen. Im August rechne ich ganz fest damit, dass Ihr schon sehr gezielt auf Makrelen angeln könnt. Ich war im letzten Jahr in der letzten August Woche vor Ort (Genau wie in diesem Jahr). Haben immer mal wieder Heringsvorfächer dran gemacht, und es kamen regelmäßig die kleinen verwandten der Thunis ins Boot, teilweise in wirklich beachtlichen Größen. Dazu aber auch Heringe, gerade gegen Abend funktionierte das auffällig gut. Dorsch hingegen war schon nicht einfach, vor allen Dingen wenn es darum ging, brauchbare Fische zu fangen. Fische standen sehr tief und verstreut. Da war das Makrelenangeln wirklich kurzweiliger.

Wenn Du mit Jig-Köpfen und Einzelhaken angelst, ist die Hängergefahr schon mal stark reduziert. Wenn Du Dich nicht genau zwischen die Fischernetze stellst, oder aber Deine Montage dauerhaft über Grund schleifen lässt, solltest Du mit Deinen Köpfen schon hinkommen. Ansonsten freuen sich die Inselangelläden sicherlich sehr über Deinen Besuch. Da kommt man eh nicht drum rum

Die künstlichen Wattis taugen aus meiner Sicht wirklich nichts. es sei denn, Du führst Sie wie lolfisch  schon beschrieben hat aktiv, dann kann das genauso funktionieren, wie auch kleine Gummifische, erwarte dabei keine "Frequenzen". Aber Du bekommst in Spodsbjerg täglich frische Seeringler (Wattis allerdings nicht). Die kannst du sehr gut nehmen. Günstiger und ebenfalls erfolgsversprechend sind natürlich Heringsfetzen (selber fangen, aber auch Kauf gefrorener Fische ist möglich), Tobias Fischchen (auch kaufbar). Als Tipp. Wenn du Zugriff auf Granat oder günstige kleine Garnelen hast, auch gefroren, kannst Du die auch sehr gut mitnehmen. Das funktioniert nicht schlechter. Vor 2 Jahren hatte mein Kumpel (wohnt nicht weit weg von der Nordseeküste) 2 Kg Granat für ein Appel und ein Ei gekauft. Hat die Portioniert und eingefroren mitgenommen. Das funktionierte wirklich top. Und die Menge reicht auch noch für die nächsten Jahre, wenn man denn den Platz in der Truhe hat, Wenn die auftauen, müffelt es halt nur ein wenig. Aber die Sorgen sind wir Angler ja gewöhnt. Gerade wenn man selber nach dem 3-Tage Sommeransitz  in der Prärie den Geruch eines toten Waschbären angenommen hat.


----------



## Benni90 (5. Juli 2021)

seventy6 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde vom 31.07 - 14.08.21 in Langeland Spodsbjerg sein.
> Hat jemand schon erfahrungen in der Zeit gemacht? Strömungsverlauf, Wetter, Hotspots u.s.w.
> ...


Hallo seventy6, 

ich bin in der Woche 7. - 14.8 auf Langeland. Wenn du Gesellschaft auf dem Boot brauchst bin ich gerne dabei  - bin erfahrener Meeres Angler, also kein Anfänger. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie rundum Langeland gefischt habe und dir leider keine Spots empfehlen kann.   Die Infos bekommen wir/ich aber sicherlich noch raus  
Klar, selbstverständlich mit Beteiligungen an Benzin… 
würde mich freuen - LG Benni aus Essen


----------



## nisti74 (6. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Die Küstengarneele in Schwarz geht gut.
> Der absolute Hotspot der Dänischen Kollegen ist die Pattegriesen. ( Rosa Schweinchen) sehr schwer zu bekommen am Spiro immer gut.
> Wenn die Zeit ist geht zum Nörreballe Nor dort sind die Endwässerungsgräben des Naturschutzgebietes. Re und Links ist Leopardengrund für Mefos und co/ Meeräschen usw.
> ...


Hi Rudi
wow - das klingt ja interessant mit der Wasserkugel ... ist aber glaube ich nicht so mein Ding ;-)
Hast du bei den Pattegriesen bestimmet Farbe im Kopf oder einfach hell/rosa?
Danke
NIk


----------



## nisti74 (6. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also mit den Gewichten hast Du gut zusammen gefasst. Mir geht es ähnlich, ab 250 Gramm aufwärts macht es einfach nur noch bedingt Spaß, da auch zumeist nicht mehr wirklich erfolgreich bzw. sehr nervig wenn man in der Andrift nur einmal kurz Bodenkontakt hat und dann schon wieder von vorne starten kann. Da kannst Du besser die flacheren Bereiche absuchen. Im August rechne ich ganz fest damit, dass Ihr schon sehr gezielt auf Makrelen angeln könnt. Ich war im letzten Jahr in der letzten August Woche vor Ort (Genau wie in diesem Jahr). Haben immer mal wieder Heringsvorfächer dran gemacht, und es kamen regelmäßig die kleinen verwandten der Thunis ins Boot, teilweise in wirklich beachtlichen Größen. Dazu aber auch Heringe, gerade gegen Abend funktionierte das auffällig gut. Dorsch hingegen war schon nicht einfach, vor allen Dingen wenn es darum ging, brauchbare Fische zu fangen. Fische standen sehr tief und verstreut. Da war das Makrelenangeln wirklich kurzweiliger.
> 
> Wenn Du mit Jig-Köpfen und Einzelhaken angelst, ist die Hängergefahr schon mal stark reduziert. Wenn Du Dich nicht genau zwischen die Fischernetze stellst, oder aber Deine Montage dauerhaft über Grund schleifen lässt, solltest Du mit Deinen Köpfen schon hinkommen. Ansonsten freuen sich die Inselangelläden sicherlich sehr über Deinen Besuch. Da kommt man eh nicht drum rum
> 
> Die künstlichen Wattis taugen aus meiner Sicht wirklich nichts. es sei denn, Du führst Sie wie lolfisch  schon beschrieben hat aktiv, dann kann das genauso funktionieren, wie auch kleine Gummifische, erwarte dabei keine "Frequenzen". Aber Du bekommst in Spodsbjerg täglich frische Seeringler (Wattis allerdings nicht). Die kannst du sehr gut nehmen. Günstiger und ebenfalls erfolgsversprechend sind natürlich Heringsfetzen (selber fangen, aber auch Kauf gefrorener Fische ist möglich), Tobias Fischchen (auch kaufbar). Als Tipp. Wenn du Zugriff auf Granat oder günstige kleine Garnelen hast, auch gefroren, kannst Du die auch sehr gut mitnehmen. Das funktioniert nicht schlechter. Vor 2 Jahren hatte mein Kumpel (wohnt nicht weit weg von der Nordseeküste) 2 Kg Granat für ein Appel und ein Ei gekauft. Hat die Portioniert und eingefroren mitgenommen. Das funktionierte wirklich top. Und die Menge reicht auch noch für die nächsten Jahre, wenn man denn den Platz in der Truhe hat, Wenn die auftauen, müffelt es halt nur ein wenig. Aber die Sorgen sind wir Angler ja gewöhnt. Gerade wenn man selber nach dem 3-Tage Sommeransitz  in der Prärie den Geruch eines toten Waschbären angenommen hat.


Hallo 
welche groesse nimmst du denn so an Fischfetzen? 3-4 cm oder mehr? 
Granat klingt gut aber ich befuerchte zumindest in Deutschland sind die auf Dauer zu teuer vorallem weil ich mich kenne. Bei meinem ersten Norwegentrip vor 2 Jahren hatt eich mir Reker gekauft. Die habe schneller selbst gegessen als die Fische beissen konnten ;-) Aber in Norge war das Zeugs halt auch echt guenstig ...
Ciao
Nik


----------



## rule270 (6. Juli 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hi Rudi
> wow - das klingt ja interessant mit der Wasserkugel ... ist aber glaube ich nicht so mein Ding ;-)
> Hast du bei den Pattegriesen bestimmet Farbe im Kopf oder einfach hell/rosa?
> Danke
> NIk


Hy mehr Rosa .geile Kiste, mach wie Du magst. Google  mal wo Du sie bekommen kannst.
Ich hab sie mir anfertigen lassen.
Geht Gut . ,Wenn was da ist kontakt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (7. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Haben immer mal wieder Heringsvorfächer dran gemacht, und es kamen regelmäßig die kleinen verwandten der Thunis ins Boot, teilweise in wirklich beachtlichen Größen.


Könntest Du Informationen zur Vorfachstärke und Bleistärke preisgeben?
Danke


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2021)

Waren relativ kleine heringsfliegen aus Fischhaut. Vorfachstärke war ein 0,40er Mono meine ich. Gefischt habe ich die einfach über dem Pilker oder Gummifisch. Gewichte je nachdem was die Strömung gefordert hat, aber wie immer so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## necropolis (8. Juli 2021)

Danke 


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Waren relativ kleine heringsfliegen aus Fischhaut. Vorfachstärke war ein 0,40er Mono meine ich. Gefischt habe ich die einfach über dem Pilker oder Gummifisch. Gewichte je nachdem was die Strömung gefordert hat, aber wie immer so leicht wie möglich.


Danke


----------



## rule270 (9. Juli 2021)

Hy
Achtet lieber auf die Schweinswale, jagen sie gen Ufer zu zweit sind Hornis oder Makrelen da.
Seht ihr springende Fisch an der Oberfläche drücken die Makrelen sie hoch. 
Dort solltet ihr suchen nach meiner Erfahrung.
Das soll aber nichts heißen. 
Ein Heringsvorfach gekürzt mit rosa Tantikeln oder Fischhaut ist dabei  sehr zum Vorteil. 
Auch für Mefos im Mittelwasser daher mindestens mit 40er Mono versehen die ich mir selber binde.
Eine gute Knotenanleitung über alles was es so gibt findet Ihr unter www.angelknotenpage.de.
Also viel Erfolg 
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (9. Juli 2021)

Hy an alleLL Fans
Ein guter Hotspot sind die Morgen und Abendstunden daher die "Goldene Stunde".
Der Strand an der Foggenbjerg "Radarstation" wird auch gerne genommen. Vor der Auffahrt geht Rechts ein Weg an den Strand.
Nicht auf die Station fahren  Achtung Militärisches Sperrgebiet bei Strafe betreten verboten.
Geht den Strand mal Rechts sowie Links ab nach Mefos natürlich bei Westwind. Bei Ostwind geht zum Nörreballe Nor dort am Parkplatz sind die Entwässerungsdüker .
Links von den Dükern ist Leopardengrund OK. Flach laufen lassen "Achtung Hängergefahr" Nicht zu schwere Wobbler 18 gr. sind ausreichend an Weite schnell einkurbeln. Nicht die Zwischenstopps  vergessen alle 30-40 Mtr.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (9. Juli 2021)

Dort wird auch der Spiro eingesetzt oder die Wasserkugel mit Fluocarbon Vorfach wenn geht mit Borstenwurm oder Küstengarnele oder mit der Pattegriesen wenn Mann  oder Frau hat.
Petri
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin,
Ja, meine Frage passt nicht zum Angeln auf LL aber für den Transport von/ nach. 
Ich habe eine große Styroprorbox von Kangoo aber diese ist einfach zu groß. Ich möchte nur gefangenen Fisch (eingefroren/ vacuumniert) für den Eigenbedarf mitnehmen wollen.
Ich habe mir nun eine Kühltasche 40 Liter (aussen Stoff/ innen incl. Deckel mit *Plastik* ausgegeschlagen zugelegt. Dazu noch hochwertige, flache Kühlelemente 16 cm x 11 cm x 1,50 cm  
Ich frage mich nun ob der eingefrorene Fisch einen Transport (ca. 5 Stunden) so überlebt oder es sinnvoll wäre die Kühltasche noch zusätzlich mit Styropor auszukleiden.  
Vielen Dank für eure Meinung und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (14. Juli 2021)

Wenn würde ich den Styropor außen ankleben aber im allgemeinen denke ich eine Kühlbox die selber schon kalt ist gefüllt mit gefrorenem hält 12 Stunden den Kern gefroren


----------



## Stulle (14. Juli 2021)

Sonst gibt es noch die Luxus Varianten









						Kühlboxen uebersicht - WEMO-Geräte AG
					

Die WEMO-Geräte AG hat verschiedene Baureihen für Kompressorkühlboxen für 12 Volt oder 24 Volt mit Batteriestrom im Sortiment. Sämtliche Kühlboxen sind mit SECOP - Kompressoren (vormals Danfoss) ausgestattet. Die weltweit meist verbauten 12 Volt Kompressoren.         Einfache, schlichte...




					www.wemo.ch


----------



## Stulle (14. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe gerade Du sprichst von einer Kühl Tasche denn würde ich nur 4 Stunden zutrauen, aber auch hier außen die Kühlpacks freien Platz mit Eis (Milchkartons) auffüllen und dann noch in decken einwickeln.


----------



## rule270 (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo
Im Auto legt zwei Decken oder Bekleidung  über die Kühlbox und stopft die Ränder gut zu . Hält sicher für 5 Std.
Ich fahre von Langeland seid Jahren mit eingefrorener Verpflegung hoch und mit Fisch wieder runter. Das passiert in Bananenkartons die ich innen mit Pappe auskleide. Über den Karton ziehe ich einen Beutel den ich unterschlage und decke die Kartons mit einfachen Wolldecken ab.
Hat bisher immer geklappt. Wir fahren mit Boot 11 Std immer nachts.
Von Norwegen nehme ich eine Styropoorbox die ich zur Abdichtung an den Fugen mit Klebeband verschließe und decke sie mit Wolldecken ab, hält für 20 Std.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Luftkonvektion bringt das Kühlgut schneller zum auftauen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Juli 2021)

Hy nochmals ein Tipp. 
Wenn in der Box zuviel Leerraum ist friert euch Wasser in Gefrierbeuteln ein und legt diese in die Box. 
Sie erfüllen dir gleiche Wirkung wie Kühlaccus. Auch wenn man keine hat.
Ich friere auch die Filets flach ein (auf einem Backblech oder auf dem Boden der Truhe) dann frieren sie in einer Nacht durch.
Ein Klumpenbeutel hat nur Nachteile meiner Erfahrung nach.
LG
Rudi


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juli 2021)

Praktisch als Kühlakkus sind auch leere Pfandflaschen, die wieder zurück nach Deutschland sollen. Einfach Wasser rein und einfrieren.


----------



## Zanderman (14. Juli 2021)

na dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu:
Luftzwischenräume unbedingt vermeiden wie oben schon beschrieben.
Leere Tetrapacks oder ähnliches mit Salzwasser ( ca 2-3 Löffel pro Liter) füllen und einfrieren und als Kühlpack nehmen.
Den Fang des letzten Tages besser nur kühlen und erst zu Hause einfrieren.


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Juli 2021)

Übertreibt mal nicht.

Normale Kühlbox mit standard Akkus, der Fisch war nach 14 Stunden Rückreise aus Schweden hart wie Granit...


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juli 2021)

...und noch länger.

Hatte Dorschfilets aus Langeland mit in einer Kühlbox mit eingefrorenen Wasserflaschen - Alles schön eng gepackt , Wolldecke drum.

Abreise inkl. Zwischenstop bei der Familie in Norddeutschland - also ETLICHE Stunden unterwegs, überhaupt kein Problem.

R.S.


----------



## Zanderman (15. Juli 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Übertreibt mal nicht.
> 
> Normale Kühlbox mit standard Akkus, der Fisch war nach 14 Stunden Rückreise aus Schweden hart wie Granit...


Sehr schön.... wenn man Birnen und Äpfel gleich setzt....Normale Kühlbox und einfache Kühltasche hat also den gleichen Isowert....und ob ich 1 Pfund Filet (vielleicht noch vom Fang des gleichen Tages ) oder 20 kg Filet sauber gefrostet mitnehme ist auch gleich....und ob 15°C oder 25° C Umgebungstemperatur spielt auch keine Rolle....
So what? Wichtig ist doch das der Fisch ordentlich gefrostet zu Hause ankommt, man kann ja vielleicht auch mal ne Autopanne haben oder ähnliches.Warum also nicht ein kleines bisßchen mehr Sorgfalt und Aufwand im Vorfeld und dafür Fisch der auch nach 2 Jahren Tiefkühltruhe noch schmeckt wie gerade frisch gefangen?


----------



## familienvater (15. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi. Ich selber reise am 28.8 an, und damit genau zur selben Zeit wie im letzten Jahr. Ebenfalls Spodsbjerg.
> Wie schon öfter erwähnt fahre ich seit über 25 Jahren auf die Insel, aber erst im dritten Jahr Spodsbjerg, und erst zum 2. mal Ende des Hochsommers.
> 
> Dorsche wollten im letzten Jahr gesucht werden, und das war wirklich suchen. Die Fische standen aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen sehr tief, so ab 25m aufwärts.
> ...


Moin,
werde am 27.08 mit zwei Kollegen nach Langeland (Spodsberg) "aufbrechen"  Waren schon öfters in Spodsberg zu verschiedenen Zeiten , aber leider ohne "gravierenden" Erfolg . Wenn jemand zu der Zeit auch dort ist , könnte man sich ja evtl über Fangstellen bzw Fangergebnisse austauschen . Wäre für beide Seiten vielleicht von "Vorteil"


----------



## buttweisser (15. Juli 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Übertreibt mal nicht.
> 
> Normale Kühlbox mit standard Akkus, der Fisch war nach 14 Stunden Rückreise aus Schweden hart wie Granit...


Das können nur Steinbeißer gewesen sein.


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (15. Juli 2021)

familienvater schrieb:


> Moin,
> werde am 27.08 mit zwei Kollegen nach Langeland (Spodsberg) "aufbrechen"  Waren schon öfters in Spodsberg zu verschiedenen Zeiten , aber leider ohne "gravierenden" Erfolg . Wenn jemand zu der Zeit auch dort ist , könnte man sich ja evtl über Fangstellen bzw Fangergebnisse austauschen . Wäre für beide Seiten vielleicht von "Vorteil"


Moin, Moin,
kannst deine Reise absagen, bin ab Sonnabend da.
Hohle alle Dorsche vor dir raus.
Nein war ein Spass. Werde aber berichten.


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2021)

Hy
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Fisch haltbarer wenn er nicht mit Süsswasser in Behrührung kommt. 
Mit Süßwasser 1/2 Jahr ohne 1-2 Jahre. 
Daher köpfe und entnehme ich die Eingeweide noch kurz vor der landung draußen auf dem Wasser. 
Stinkt nicht so und ist beim Filetieren sauberer. 
Ich sehe immer wieder in den Müllboxen am Strand sowie an den Landestellen Beutel mit "Affalt"  muss nicht sein oder?...OK! 
Das schafft auch kein gutes Bild für uns Angler!
Man kann viel wissen , man muss es aber auch tun. Altes Chinesisches "Sprichwort".
Möchtest Du das andere etwas tun ,-dann tu es selber dann wird es getan!
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2021)

Hy an alle die nach LL kommen.
Viel Spaß und petry


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle die nach LL kommen.
> Viel Spaß und petry


rule270 
Bin ab dem 31.07.2021 für 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg und freue mich sehr weil 2020 leider abgesagt (Corona-19) wurde.
Ich werde die neue Zeit in vollen Zügen genießen mit angeln, lesen, faulenzen oder was mir gerade einfällt.
Gruß und Petrie,
Stefan


----------



## ole-brumm (17. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle die nach LL kommen.
> Viel Spaß und petry


Bin schon da und bleibe auch noch nen bisschen!
Wünsche auch allen viel Spaß. 
Das Wetter ist der Hammer.


----------



## rule270 (18. Juli 2021)

Hy 
Was macht die beißerei usw?
Lg
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2021)

familienvater schrieb:


> Moin,
> werde am 27.08 mit zwei Kollegen nach Langeland (Spodsberg) "aufbrechen"  Waren schon öfters in Spodsberg zu verschiedenen Zeiten , aber leider ohne "gravierenden" Erfolg . Wenn jemand zu der Zeit auch dort ist , könnte man sich ja evtl über Fangstellen bzw Fangergebnisse austauschen . Wäre für beide Seiten vielleicht von "Vorteil"


Wir reisen am 28.8 in Spodsbjerg an. Im Moment beobachte ich das Corona Geschehen mit ein wenig Sorge


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir reisen am 28.8 in Spodsbjerg an. Im Moment beobachte ich das Corona Geschehen mit ein wenig Sorge


Aalzheimer 
Es gibt im Moment überhaupt keine Sorge für die Einreise zu Urlaubszwecken (Buchungsbestätigung ist hilfreich) nach DK. 
Falls Du durchgeimpft bist (muss mindestens 14 Tage bei Einreise alt sein) und brauchst auch keinen PCR Test mehr. Es reicht der *gelbe Impfpass* und die Bescheinigungen der Impfungen. Der CovPass (App vom RKI) auf dem Smartphone ist auch OK aber was macht man wenn der Akku leer ist oder kein Netz zur Verfügung steht ? Nicht Alles digitale ist hilfreich wenn es gebraucht wird  Papier ist da geduldiger 

Für Alles weitere empfehle ich Dir dass Du dich permanent auf den offiziellen Kanälen des Auswärtigen Amtes (DE) und der Vertretung für DK auf Stand zu halten.

Keine Bange und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (18. Juli 2021)

Moin, Moin,
Melde mich von Spodsbjerg sind gestern gut angekommen.
Fähre Rostock Gedser muss man eine halbe Stunde bei der Einreise nach Dänemark
mehr einplanen, da wir freundlich geschaut haben haben uns die Polizeibeamten einfach durchgewunken. Andere hatten wohl nicht soviel Glück. Fähre vonTars nach Spodsbjerg sollte man wohl vorbuchen. Spur 1 und 2 
wurden von Vorbesteller belegt. Wir wurden auf Spur 7 eingewiesen, die freundliche Mitarbeiterin sagte uns das wir wohl 2 oder 3 Fähren abwarten müssen. Glücklicher Weise wurde Spur 7 zuerst auf die Fähre eingewiesenen. Wir haben uns nicht beschwert.
Zum Angeln heute früh raus aber bei immer stärkeren Wind um 10:30 Uhr 
abgebrochen. Also noch keine Dorschbilder.
Aber wir kämpfen weiter.


----------



## Zanderman (18. Juli 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Aalzheimer
> Es gibt im Moment überhaupt keine Sorge für die Einreise zu Urlaubszwecken (Buchungsbestätigung ist hilfreich) nach DK.
> Falls Du durchgeimpft bist (muss mindestens 14 Tage bei Einreise alt sein) und brauchst auch keinen PCR Test mehr. Es reicht der *gelbe Impfpass* und die Bescheinigungen der Impfungen. Der CovPass (App vom RKI) auf dem Smartphone ist auch OK aber was macht man wenn der Akku leer ist oder kein Netz zur Verfügung steht ? Nicht Alles digitale ist hilfreich wenn es gebraucht wird  Papier ist da geduldiger
> 
> ...


Die CovPass App benötigt keinen Internetzugang....


----------



## rule270 (18. Juli 2021)

Hy und viel Spass beim Angeln.
Wenn zuviel Wind geht nach Snöde oder in der nähe. bei 18 Knoten WQind ist es ein wenig rauh.
Petry
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (19. Juli 2021)

Hy an alle
Wenn jemand Ende August bis in den September da ist kann er sich ja mal über PN bei mir melden .
Dann könnte man ja mal  versuchen ein wenig zu helfen, wenn gewünscht wird.
Aber gleich gesagt : keine GPS-Daten über Angelspots!!. Die Stellen sind zu klein um sie zu verbrennen!
Sorry, leider musste ich die Erfahrung machen, das dann die besagten "Stellen" brutal leergefischt wurden.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle
> Wenn jemand Ende August bis in den September da ist kann er sich ja mal über PN bei mir melden .
> Dann könnte man ja mal  versuchen ein wenig zu helfen, wenn gewünscht wird.
> Aber gleich gesagt : keine GPS-Daten über Angelspots!!. Die Stellen sind zu klein um sie zu verbrennen!
> ...


Hej Rudi,
Ich persönlich beteildige mich nicht an diesen Herdentrieb so nach dem Motto, wo viele Boote sind da muss auch viel Fisch sein  Ich suche den Fisch lieber selber und nehme nur das Echolot für die Wassertiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit zur Hilfe. Lach, ich habe mich noch nie mit GPS Daten beschäftigt. Einfach der Nase nach  Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt obwohl 2020 leider ausgefallen ist.
Wenn es beisst OK und wenn nicht halt Pech = Schneider geblieben. Ich finde das Angeln entspannend sein sollte und Filetjäger sind mir etwas suspekt. 
Anderseits, wer natürlich hunderte Kilometer zum Angeln zurücklegen muss erwartet natürlich auch den Erfolg für die Kühlbox. Das Schwert ist da tatsächlich zweischneidig. 
Mein Mindestmaß für Dorsch ist immer noch 45 cm - 65 cm.  Alles darunter oder darüber darf gene wieder schwimmen. 
Auf die Platten fische ich grundsätztlich mit Kreishaken am Buttlöffel in einer Größe die nicht von den *Lütten* genommen werden können. Größe 4 - 5 ist OK. 

LG und Petri ab dem 31Jul2021 auf LL/ Spodsbjerg
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (19. Juli 2021)

Hy 
wenn Du oben suchst und nicht fündig wirst komm zur RW 6 oder zur DW 54 S.
Dort sind gute Stellen, Ich selber nehme wenn möglich erst ab 60 cm. Hat bisher auch geklappt. Für mich persöhnlich ist der Urlaub auf der Insel die Seelennahrung fürs ganze Jahr.
Wie gesagt nach Jahren der Suche hat sich die Insel herausgestellt.
Nach all den Jahren habe ich mir so einiges aufgeschrieben und auch vergleiche angestellt die sich manchmal auch auszahlen.
Wenn ich raus komme fahre ich immer in der ersten Woche einen großen " Kreis" über die Fangstellen der letzten Jahre. Wenn dort nichts ist oder zu "klein" Was macht man dann nur??
Auch die Zeit in der ich rausfahre richtet sich nach der Strömung lt. TidenKalender der Nordsee. In der Regel fahre ich gegen 6:00 Uhr raus und spätetens 10:00 bis 11:00 Uhr wieder rein. Gegen Abend aber dann wieder raus. Ist aber nicht so Erfolgreich. Wenn ich auf Scholle oder Butt gehe fahre ich nach Hennetvet oder PaÖ Dort ist es mit Butt usw. immer gut.
So nun genug der Heulerei. Wenn man sich mal sehen sollte, ich fahre den "Troll" ein kleines Aluboot.
Bis ? auf einen schönen Urlaub.
LG
Rudi


----------



## ole-brumm (20. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Was macht die beißerei usw?
> Lg
> Rudi


Seeehr viele kleine Fische, aber hin und wieder gehen auch nen paar vernünftige ans Band. 

MfG Olli


----------



## rule270 (20. Juli 2021)

Danke deiner Nachricht.
Auf was beißen sie?? Silber ??
Schau mal was sie im Magen haben dann kann man etwas dazu sagen.
Hast Du mal Schwarz Rot probiert? .
Sag mal Bescheid .
LG
Rudi


----------



## ole-brumm (20. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Danke deiner Nachricht.
> Auf was beißen sie?? Silber ??
> Schau mal was sie im Magen haben dann kann man etwas dazu sagen.
> Hast Du mal Schwarz Rot probiert? .
> ...


Überwiegend schwarz rot und im Magen haben sie größtenteils Krebse. 
Als Beifänger benutze ich, wenn dann, auch rot, aber schlicht.


----------



## Bergomi24 (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade in Spodsbjerg und kann einen kurzen Angelbericht da lassen. Eigentlich ist es ein Familienurlaub, aber von Donnerstag bis Samstag hatte ich mir bei Nicolai ein Boot gemietet. Die Bedingungen waren mit so gut wie gar keiner Drift meines Erachtens sehr schwierig. Das gute war, dass man sehr leicht fischen konnte, der Nachteil jedoch, dass man sich nicht mal entspannt über die Kanten driften lassen konnte um die Fangtiefe herauszufinden. Es war ein stetiger Wechsel aus kurzen Fahrten in den nächsten Tiefenbereich und Angeln. Nichtsdestotrotz gab es ein paar Küchendorsche von knapp 50 - 60 wobei jedoch auf jeden Maßigen ca. 10 Untermaßige kamen. Bei mir gingen vor allem GuFis aber auch Pilker in Grün- und Gelbtönen, die Klassiker Japanrot und schwarz-rot brachten keine Bisse. Interessant war noch eine richtig große Makrele auf nen Pilker direkt am Grund. Plattfische gingen, wie eigentlich immer, problemlos.
Mal abgesehen vom Angeln ist es hier wieder mal geil und mein 5jähriger Sohn hat gerade vorm Einschlafen noch gefragt, ob wir nächstes Jahr nicht länger bleiben können.
Allen die noch fahren wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## rule270 (21. Juli 2021)

Hy an alle die da sind.
Es scheint so das auch Makrelen da sind . Es hat sich bei mir gezeigt das eine große Perle auf der Hauptschnur vor dem Wirbel einen Reiz für die flinken Jäger bringt.
Es werden auch Gummies in Gold/ Rottönen ca 15 cm an Köpfen gerne genommen. Die sind im ANGELLADEN zu bekommen.
Auch passende Köpfe. Im Laden gibt es Gummies und usw. ,nicht Köpfe in Leuchtfarben verwenden sondern Naturfarben. OK!!
Pilker in Signalrot also nicht Leuchtrot bringen gute Erfolge. Geangelt wird so leicht wie nur möglich.
Wenn keine Strömung ist ist das der Zeitpunkt zwischen dem Hoch und Tiefstand. Daher keine oder wenig Bisse. Strömung heißt im Belt sie jagen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (21. Juli 2021)

Ach ich wollte noch sagen. wenn Ihr mit Köpfen angelt nicht pilken oder reißen .Versucht mal eine Angellänge hochzuziehen und dann am Band geführt runter zulassen beim auftreffen dann kurz  leicht anschlagen/ rucken.
Viel Spass dabei.
LG
Rudi


----------



## familienvater (22. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle
> Wenn jemand Ende August bis in den September da ist kann er sich ja mal über PN bei mir melden .
> Dann könnte man ja mal  versuchen ein wenig zu helfen, wenn gewünscht wird.
> Aber gleich gesagt : keine GPS-Daten über Angelspots!!. Die Stellen sind zu klein um sie zu verbrennen!
> ...


Moin Rudi , wir , zwei Kollegen und ich werden am 28.08 bis zum 04.09 in Spodsberg sein . Sind leider bei Nikolei nicht mehr untergekommen , aber auch noch in Spodsberg . Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal "austauschen" . Sind über jeden Tip dankbar  . Sind auch keine "Schlächter" . Nehmen gern mal einen guten Fisch mit , aber sind auch über einen Schneidertag nicht böse . Hauptsache man erholt sich .


----------



## rule270 (23. Juli 2021)

Hy
Versuchts mal dort. Oder bei THF.DK ansonsten gebe ich Nachricht.
MfG
Rudi

A. W. Byggeservice
                              via. Alexander Wolff
                              5953 Tranekær DK
                              T: 0045/30334962


----------



## fischerheinrich (23. Juli 2021)

nisti74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> erstmal vielen dank fuer die Antworten und sorry wegen der langsamen Antwort - ich bin mormentan ein bisschen Land unter wegen der Arbeit.
> Um es zusammenzufassen:
> - 60-80g eher fuer die flacheren Bereiche oder wenn mal weniger Stroemung ist
> ...


Moin Nik,

bin ab dem 7.8 für zwei Wochen mit unseren Kids und eigenem Boot in Spodsbjerg. Wenn du Interesse hast, können wir gerne mal ein wenig schnacken. Gerne mehr per PM


----------



## rule270 (24. Juli 2021)

Hy eine Möglichkeit der Angelladen: langeland@angelcentrum.dk
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (24. Juli 2021)

Bin in der Zeit in Buckemose.
Wenn oben bei euch nichts ist sucht gen Süden nach dem Troll.
Unterhalb von der DW 54 S ca. 1,5 Ml.
Sucht an der Fahrrinne nach dem Kirchturm am westlichen Ufer . Dazwischen sind zwei Wälder wie Kimme und Korn. Im Rücken die DW 54 und dann die Kirchturnmspitze dann seid Ihr richtig und müsstet mich dann sehen aber nicht nach 11:00 Uhr vormittags.
Das reicht fürs erste.
LG
Rudi


----------



## familienvater (25. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Versuchts mal dort. Oder bei THF.DK ansonsten gebe ich Nachricht.
> MfG
> Rudi
> ...


Haben schon eine Unterkunft bei Novasol . Letzte "Planungen" laufen und wir freuen uns schon sehr endlich mal wieder auf Langeland zu sein .


----------



## rule270 (26. Juli 2021)

Hy
Noch eine Home Page : www.baeltferie.com
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (26. Juli 2021)

Eine Träne in den Augen.
Es duaert noch so lange
Bis bald
 LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (28. Juli 2021)

Nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich auch nochmal hier! 
Wegen Corona ist die geplante Maitour nach LL, wie bei sovielen anderen auch, ins Wasser gefallen.
In 45 Tagen allerdings geht´s los. Ab dem 11.09. 2021 sind wir für 2 Wochen in Lohals! Vielleicht ist der Eine oder Andere von Euch dann auch vor Ort!
Wer mag, einfach mal bei den Booten von Baeltferie vorbeischauen und ansprechen! Sollten wir in der Zeit auch was fangen dann folgt ein kurzer Fangbericht!
Alle die aktuell auf der Insel sind oder ihre Angeltour noch vor sich haben wünsche ich eine tolle Zeit und ordentlich Fisch am Band!


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juli 2021)

So, das Auto ist fast gepackt, noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten aber dann geht es am 31Jul21 um 06:00 von Norderstedt (nördlich von HH) für 3 Wochen nach LL (Spodsbjerg). Ich bin durchgeimpft und somit sollte es im Falle einer Kontrolle keine Probleme bei der Einreise nach DK geben.
In der 1sten Woche werde ich mal versuchen früh am Morgen mit Pose oder Buttlöffelmontage die Strände zu beackern. Also ich werde mobil fischen (kein Brandungsangeln) und natürlich windabhängig. Falls ich dann noch Lust und Laune habe versuche ich in Bakenkop am Abend (Dämmerung /am Getreideterminal) mit Pose auf den Aal zu gehen. Das hat vor 2 Jahren sehr gut funktioniert aber nur mindestens 50 cm über Grund. Ansonsten habe die Krabben einen Festschmaus. 
Aale, wenn vorhanden beißen auch im Freiwasser.  
In der 2ten Woche geht es mit dem Boot von Nikolaj raus und ich hoffe zumindest ein paar Filets für den Eigenbedarf zu ergattern
3te Woche, wieder wie für Woche 1 aber wie immer werde ich schon am Freitag Morgen abreisen. Ich habe keine Lust mich in die Staus der Rückkehrer an einem Samstag einzureien.
Ich werde mal berichten wie es so läuft.
Bis dahin, für Alle die auf LL sind ein Petrie und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (28. Juli 2021)

Nimm Dir ein paar grüne Heringe mit und salze sie sehr kräftig als Köder ein . Geht wie Wattwurm oder Ringler. In Streifen oder als Stück am Haken.
Die Abendstunden an den Hafenausgängen mit Heringsblei und System geht auch.
Gruß und Petry 
Rudi


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (30. Juli 2021)

Moin, Moin,

ein Kurzresümee zu meinem Aufenthalt auf Langeland vom 17.07. bis 24.07.
Es war ein fantastischer Urlaub weil wir drei auch Urlaub wollten.
Lange nicht so viel gelacht und geblödelt nach der ganzen Corona…….
Dank an Nikolay in Spodsbjerg, wo wieder alles topi war.
Zu den Fischen. Dorsch musste schwer erarbeitet werden.
Platte war o.k. , dank Rekker auch nicht so teuer zu fischen.
Leider hat der Markt in Spodsbjerg noch nicht wieder geöffnet. So muss man 5 km zu einkaufen fahren.
Die Woche sah es mit Dorsch richtig mau aus.
Erkennbar das selbst die Angelkutter nicht weit in den Süden gereist sind.
Skurril war wie ca. 35 Mietboote um die Kutter gekreist sind.
Obwohl man doch wissen sollte das das nicht viel bringt.
Waren auch vom Wetter sprich Wind und Strömung nicht verwöhnt worden.
Am letzten Tag haben die Kutter die Stellen abgeklappert wo ich schon vor ihnen war. Wirklich skurril.
Summarisch war es trotzdem ein fantastischer Urlaub auch wenn wir uns sicher mehr Fisch in der Kiste gewünscht hätten.

Allen die nach uns auf Langeland aufschlagen wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


----------



## rule270 (31. Juli 2021)

Hy 
Danke deiner Nachricht über euren schönen Urlaub.
Manchmal ist das so ! Dann muss man in die Trickkiste greifen.
Wenn natürlich kein Fisch da ist kann er auch nicht gefangen werden.
Ich habe im Windfinder das Lüftchen verfolgt.
Habe noch 3 Wochen bis zu meinem besuch auf der Insel. Mal schauen wie das Wetter dann ist.
Freddi hat mir gesagt das Fisch da ist und der muss es wissen.
Wenn man Netze erkennen kann hat das seinen Grund.
Ich fahre grundsätzlich nicht zu den Kuttern.
Der Kutter muss Geld verdienen . OK. Der Kapitän sorgt für drei vier Fische dann sind die Fische weggezogen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## fischerheinrich (1. August 2021)

Wenns richtig mau ist, so wie aktuell, fahren viele Kleinboote dem Kutter hinterher, kann man (ich) auch verstehen, wenn man die Tage vorher wirklich alles versucht hat und schlussendlich verzweifelt.
Ich habe es letztes Jahr auch so gesehen. Aber bei einer Kuttertour auch umgekehrt, da ist unser Kutter zweimal eine Traube von Kleinbooten angefahren und auch mittig durch. Auf dem ganzen Kutter hatten wir da mit 12 Mann ich glaube 5 Fische den Tag, davon zwei Makrelen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da ging zwei Wochen lang fast nix. Ich wundere mich machmal nur, dass trotzdem die Boote bei IBI noch so gut gebucht sind.
Das ganze Bild wird dann immer etwas verzehrt von zwei, drei Spezialisten, die häufig mit eigenen Booten, ne menge Technik, Können, Erfahrung und natürlich auch GPS-Daten aus den letzten Jahren dann immer noch recht gut fangen, vor allem Ü100-Fische. Das ist dann aber nicht der Maßstab für den Großteil der Mietboote.
Ich für meinen Teil lasse mir dadurch, so wie die Meisten hier, nicht die Laune oder Vorfreude verderben. Platte fischen macht auch viel Spaß und einfach mal auf der Suche nach Dorsch anhalten, wenn ein Schwarm Heringe oder Markos im Mittelwasser auftauchen und dann versuchen, davon etwas zu bekommen, ist auch abwechslungsreich.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls, in 7 Tagen am Sonntag gehts für zwei Wochen los. Ferienhaus mit Ostseeblick... oh, ja.


----------



## rule270 (2. August 2021)

Hy
Ich bin einer der mal viel Glück hatte und auch gut gefangen hat. 
Aber kein Kindermörder! 
60 cm ist mein Maß. Alles darunter geht als Mövenfutter oder auch aus eigenem Verständnis zurück. Wenn ich mein Limit erreicht habe gibt es auch Stellen wo Köhler, Makrele,Butt,Scholle, Hering und Seelachs zu finden ist. 
Das GPS hat mir oft bei aufkommenden Nebel, Regen und Wind den Weg nach Hause gezeigt. Das bringt auch mit sich, mit der Technik zu arbeiten sowie einzusetzen.
Jeder hat die Freiheit zu lernen und zu üben.
OK das zum allgemeinen Verständnis.
Ich habe schon mehr Tip im Board gesagt und geschrieben scheinbar lesen einige Jünger nicht richtig!
Wir Angler haben die Freiheit am Band!
Daher ist es müßig darüber zu sprechen. 
Jeder soll das tun und machen was Rechtens ist.
LG
Rudi


----------



## buttweisser (2. August 2021)

Kannst du uns mal den Unterschied zwischen Köhler und Seelachs erklären. Da du als erfahrener Angler schon beide Arten gefangen hast, wären wir sehr dankbar.


----------



## rule270 (3. August 2021)

Hy der eine hat eine gebogene Seitenlinie,
der andere hat eine gerade Seitenlinie. Siehe Fischartentafel!
Man kann es auch an der Maulstellung sehen wo er jagt. (Endstand oder Unterstand der Maulstellung). Das Fleisch vom Seelachs Seelachs ist ein hervorragender Fleisch oder Hakenköder wenn keine Heringe da sind. Deswegen nehme ich auch immer grüne Heringe stark gesalzen als Köder mit. Seelachs, Köhler
Makrele sind geschwindigkeits Jäger.
Ich fange sie mit kleinen silbernen Pilkern schnell geführt je nachStrömung im Heckwasser von den Tonnen, dort wird Nahrung sein?? So nun genug von dem Mist was ich sagen wollte auf Deine Frage
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## pomssner (3. August 2021)

Ich denke du Beschreibst hier den Unterschied zwischen Köhler und Pollack! Zwischen Köhler und Seelachs wirst du keinen finden.

Gruß Nils


----------



## rule270 (3. August 2021)

Hy Nils
Danke der Aufklärung.
Anbei 2 Fotos zur Info
Ich bin nicht so dabei


----------



## rule270 (3. August 2021)

Hy nochmals unter Wikipedia zu finden die Artenbeschreibung.
Es bezog sich auch nur auf meine Erfahrungen und Fänge die ich im Belt getan habe.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
Ich bin seit Samstag auf LL (Spodsbjerg). Die Anreise war problemlos und an der Grenze über die A7  um 08:00 hat es nur 10 Minuten gedauert. Der erste HotDog wurde dann nach Middelfahrt auf dem Rastplatz 'Lillebaelt' verhaftet. Der Kaffee war wie immer grenzwaertig. Das Haus von IBI war um 12:30 bezugsfertig und es ist super.
Der Hafen war ueberfuellt wie auch am Sonntag. Der Wind hatte so um 19-20 KN aus West und somit waren nur die 'mutigen' auf dem Wasser. Gestern am MO war es nicht wirklich besser.
Egal, ich habe es am SO und MO mit mobilen angeln versucht aber mit wenig Erfolg. Ein Paar grenzwertige Platten die sich gerne noch fortpflanzen dürfen dank der Benutzung von Circle Hook wieder schwimmen.
Mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Der Wind soll Max. 10 KN haben und die Sonne soll scheinen. 
Ich werde mal wieder berichten falls es lohnendes ergibt.
VG und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (3. August 2021)

Hy
Schau mal nach windfinder.de
Hier das aktuelle Geschehen am Belt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## fischerheinrich (3. August 2021)

scheint insgesamt die letzten Wochen nicht viel los zu sein, der letzte Fisch der Woche beim Angelcentrum ist auch schon fast einen Monat alt...


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Hy
Die vorherige Wetterlage ist aufgrund der Wetter und Windlage nicht so günstig für das füllen und entleeren der Ostsee!
Der Wasseraustausch ist nach meinen Erfahrungen ein sehr wichtiges Bewertungskriterium zum vorhandensein der Fische.
Es sind aber viele kleine Fische vohanden. Es fehlt meiner Meinung nach aber an Nahrung die fehlt.
Wenn die Ströhmung richtig ist werden die vorhandenen Fischer mehr Netze stellen im oberen Belt und im mittleren Bereich.
Ist das so?
Es werden keine Netze am Ort gestellt wenn nichts zu erwarten ist!
Ich denke mal wird sich das zum Monatsende aufgrund der Großwetterlage ändern. Diese wird sich zeigen wenn ich oben bin.
Besser oder schlechter wir werden es sehen, dann werde ich Euch berichten was geht.
Ich habe wieder alle Farben und Köderarten mit die sich so angesammelt haben. Was sich aber herausgestellt hat geht eine rote Farbe besonders gut.
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich angefangen dieses zu probieren. Vorletztes Jahr zeigte es sich bei meinem Freund auf einem anderen Boot bei uns da er zu mir kam und wollte diese Pilker mit dem besonderen Rot haben. Er war von Gummifischen in dem Rot das man zu kaufen bekommt so überzeugt. Leider fing er damit nicht so gut.
Gefangen wurden auf unseren Stellen die wir seit Jahren befischen die großen Fische. Auf den Muschelbänken waren nur kleine Fische zu bekommen.
Es ist jedes Jahr und Jahreszeit anders. Ich brauche meistens 1 Woche um zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.
Früher fuhr man an die Fahrrinne oder rein dann war Fisch da. Das ist aber vorbei. Daher für alle Profis oder auch Angler die Begrenzung der Dorsche.
Man muss probieren.
Momentan ist 7 Knoten- Wind aus Nord.
Es sollte was gehen also Petri Heil
LG
Rudi


----------



## jürgeng. (4. August 2021)

dann stinkt der doch schon ganz schön heftig, oder


----------



## jürgeng. (4. August 2021)

ich meinte den Fisch, der schon 1 Monat alt ist


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Ohne Kommentar...!


----------



## jürgeng. (4. August 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> scheint insgesamt die letzten Wochen nicht viel los zu sein, der letzte Fisch der Woche beim Angelcentrum ist auch schon fast einen Monat alt...


ich meinte meinen Beitrag mit Augenzwinkern nur so, dass dieser Fisch doch schon ziemlich stinken müsste....
(ohne den Bezugsbeitrag zu zitieren passiert leider wohl mal, dass der Beitrag an die falsch Stelle zu rutschen scheint und falsch verstanden werden könnte)
Sorry und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (4. August 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> scheint insgesamt die letzten Wochen nicht viel los zu sein, der letzte Fisch der Woche beim Angelcentrum ist auch schon fast einen Monat alt...


Es fangen scheinbar nur Leute die schon länger Plätze kennen und dort auch die großen zurück setzen das sie auch wieder gefangen werden können.


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Hallo
Seid Jahren treffe ich zu den Zeiten wenn ich da bin Angler die ich kenne.
Ich schaue am Parkplatz nach den Kennzeichen das sagt mir schon was.
Wenn die da sind weiß ich wo ich mit dem Fernglas hinschauen muss. Warum wohl?
Ein guter Tipp ist es wenn Boote hin und herfahren das sagt mir, das Strömung ist und es muss wohl gefangen werden.
Viele setzen ein und lassen sich treiben an oder in der Rinne. An den Kanten werden auch die Netze gestellt. Schaut nach den Endfahnen 1 Fahne- Anfang, 2 Fahnen Netzende.
300 mtr. wegbleiben wegen der Netzverspannung. Das sind aber immer gute Zielmarken . Vor allem wie sie gesetzt sind. Das sagt ewas über die Strömung aus.
Steht in der Nähe ein Kutter dann wartet er zum einholen der Netze, das bedeutet das danach nichts zu holen sein wird. Stehen die Netze länger sagt mir das lohnt sich zu suchen und zu probieren wie ichs angehen muss.
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich nur an einer Stelle Große geangelt. Mein Kumpel auch. Es war aber Zufall es war fast schon Dunkel und wir sind mit Navi nach Hause gefahren. In der Zeit habe ich 1 Woche suchen müssen weil es nur Kinder zu holen gab. Dann stellte ich in meiner Not durch Testen der Farben fest, es ging nur eine Farbe von meinen selbstgemachten Rottönen und auch nur die Größe 80 gr. Schwerer nahmen sie nicht es hat aber nicht geholfen . Es führte zum bescheidenen Erfolg sprich Baglimit. Danach wurde Makrelen in beachtlicher Größe gefangen. Aber auch nur weil mein Freund in der Nähe aus dem Wasser spritzende Fische gesehen hatte. Ich musste natürlich hin das sagte mir was! 50 gr. silberner Zocker ab sinken lassen und schnell eingeholt/geblinkert und siehe da die Makrelen wurden gefangen manche bis 60 cm. Das war der beste Abend seit Jahren.
LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (4. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren habe ich nur an einer Stelle Große geangelt. Mein Kumpel auch. Es war aber Zufall es war fast schon Dunkel und wir sind mit Navi nach Hause gefahren. In der Zeit habe ich 1 Woche suchen müssen weil es nur Kinder zu holen gab. Dann stellte ich in meiner Not durch Testen der Farben fest, es ging nur eine Farbe von meinen selbstgemachten Rottönen und auch nur die Größe 80 gr. Schwerer nahmen sie nicht es hat aber nicht geholfen . Es führte zum bescheidenen Erfolg sprich Baglimit. Danach wurde Makrelen in beachtlicher Größe gefangen. Aber auch nur weil mein Freund in der Nähe aus dem Wasser spritzende Fische gesehen hatte. Ich musste natürlich hin das sagte mir was! 50 gr. silberner Zocker ab sinken lassen und schnell eingeholt/geblinkert und siehe da die Makrelen wurden gefangen manche bis 60 cm. Das war der beste Abend seit Jahren.
> LG
> Rudi


Danke Rudi für die vielen, tollen Tipps, klasse!
Ich und mein Angelbuddy sind wie gesagt ab dem 18.09 eine Woche vor Ort, ohne Langeland oder Meereserfahrung.
Wenn ich mir das so alles durchlese, so komme ich leider zum folgenden Fazit:
Es wird gute Erholung ohne Fische werden.
Aber ich hab ja Deine Rufnummer, vielleicht nehme ich doch Deine Hilfe in Anspruch.

Also für mich wäre schon super wenn wir paar Herringe oder Platten vom Strand oder Boot aus fangen könnten.
Wie stehen da die Chancen in dieser Jahreszeit?
Ich wäre wirklich für jeden Hinweis und Tipp SEHR, SEHR dankbar!
Wir sind im südlichen Teil in Bukkemose.


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Hy ich pooste nicht im Netz !
Ich habe zu schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Ruf einfach an das ist das beste oder PN.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (4. August 2021)

Es geht immer was,  leider hängt das von den Umständen am Ort an.
Mehr kann und möchte ich hier nicht sagen, ich helfe gern, denn es sind zu viele Neider die dem Stamm der "Nehmer" angehören und die Erfahrung von den
glücklichen Anglern übernehmen und missbrauchen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## fischerheinrich (4. August 2021)

Ja, habe ich auch schon erlebt,  nach laaaangem Suchen endlich den passenden Platz gefunden, im Hafen dem Nachbarboot dann abends beim kuzem Gespräch etwas zu viel erzählt und am nächsten Tag sind wir dann erst um 11 uhr raus und es waren schon mind 5 Boote dort... war aber vor über 10 Jahren, da gabs noch mehr Dorsch und wir haben einen anderen Spot gefunden.


----------



## rule270 (5. August 2021)

Hy an alle LL Freunde
Denkt an die Gezeiten der Nordsee denn dann wird die Ostsee über das Kattegat sowie die Belte gefüllt und das bedeutet Strömung rein sowie raus. Dann beißen auch die Fische / Räuber, den Rest der Zeit schlafen sie dösen und ruhen aus. Dann muss etwas gemacht um zu fangen....?
Seid Jahren führe ich über meinen Urlaub und Fangplätze Statistik in LL daher meine Erfahrungen und Vergleiche.
Ich speichere auch die Netze in den Bereichen wo ich angle ab denn da sind Kanten sowie Un/Tiefen. Sie werden von den Fischern nach Gezeiten und Jahreszeiten anders gesetzt. Warum nur  ???
Wenn ich sehe wenn meine Angelkollegen raus fahren komme ich rein. OK für sie.
Dann machen sie ja Urlaub.
Ein Sprichwort sagt uns ! : "Der Frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm". Die jahrelange Erfahrung und das fein abgestimmte Gerät führen den Angler zum Erfolg..
Noch mals als Erinnerung alle 6 Stunden wechseln die Gezeiten dazwischen ist keine Strömung rein wie raus. Danach geht es rein oder raus. Achtet einmal darauf, In welcher Zeit danach gefangen wird und wie lange die Beißzeit ist hängt vom Mond ab denn dann müsste etwas bemerkt werden. So mache ich das schon seid Jahren und so bekomme ich meisten auch einige Fische geschenkt
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (5. August 2021)

Also Leute:
mir gehts nicht um Eure geheimen Spots, die will ich gar nicht wissen.
Genauso wenig werde ich mit zwei Fußballmannschaften Eure Dorsche wegfangen.
Wie gesagt, wir sind zwei Anfänger, die Unterstützung von Profis benötigen.
Und eigentlich dachte ich mir, daß ich durch dieses Forum Unterstützung erhalten würde.
Ich habe gehofft daß Ihr mir allgemeine Tipps zu Angelmethoden gebt, besten Uhrzeiten , Gerät, Köder, Tiefen, allgemein Angelplätze, sowohl fürs Brandungsangeln als auch Boot...
Wir müssen nicht unbedingt Dorsche fangen, würden uns auch über Makrelen, Heringe und Platten freuen.


----------



## rule270 (5. August 2021)

Hallo  necropolis
Schade das ich mich nicht klarer ausdrücken konnte, bin ein wenig beschlagen Morgens!
Du hättest vorher in meinem Beitrag  lesen können, dann must du Dich informieren über das was Du verstanden hast !
Als nochmaliger Tipp lese die vorherigen Beiträge der Kollegen im Forum mal genauer da steht so einiges über Methoden im Meer auch  was ich geschrieben habe.
Fertige Repepte gibt es nur beim bezahlten Coaching.
Sorry
LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (5. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Fertige Repepte gibt es nur beim bezahlten Coaching.
> Sorry
> LG
> Rudi


Also, Coaching ist ggf. etwas zu viel, denn angeln können wir durchaus.
Spontan fällt mir eine andere Frage ein: Gibts auf der Insel kommerzielles Guiding?


----------



## buttweisser (5. August 2021)

Moin necropolis, 

nimm einfach eine Naturködermontage für Dorsch, Plattfische und Wittling. Die andere Rute bestückst du mit einem Heringsvorfach mit Pilker. Damit wirst du Hering, Makrele, Wittling und evtl. auch Dorsche fangen. 

Kauf ruhig die Heringsvorfächer mit diversen Hakengrößen, damit bist du für alle Situationen ganz gut vorbereitet. 

Und wenn dann doch mal Dorsch da sein sollte, kannst du allemal umstellen. 

Und lass dich von dem vielen technischen Geschreibsel nicht so verwirren.


----------



## necropolis (5. August 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin necropolis,
> 
> nimm einfach eine Naturködermontage für Dorsch, Plattfische und Wittling. Die andere Rute bestückst du mit einem Heringsvorfach mit Pilker. Damit wirst du Hering, Makrele, Wittling und evtl. auch Dorsche fangen.
> 
> ...


Hallo buttweisser,
Das mach ich!
Herzlichen Dank für die kompakten und hilfreichen Infos.


----------



## Scotti4 (5. August 2021)

Hallo necropolis,

Ich würde die Fahrrinne ansteuern und hier je nach Driftrichtung an den Kanten versuchen, den Dorsch zu erwischen. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich gerade im Sommer die Abendstunden am besten eignen. Losgelöst von einigen guten Spots nördlich von Spodsbjerg würde ich an Deiner Stelle in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. Interessant ist aus meiner Sicht der Bereich Bermudadreieck ( da sind drei rote und eine grüne Fahrrinnenmarkierungen- nicht zu übersehen). Das ganze liegt vor Bukkemose.  Dieser Bereich und alles was südlich ist, ist immer gut für Fisch. Ansonsten das Echolot im Auge behalten und bei Signal mal ein Seelachs- oder Makrelenvorfach durchziehen.

Gruß T.


----------



## necropolis (5. August 2021)

Scotti4 schrieb:


> Hallo necropolis,
> 
> Ich würde die Fahrrinne ansteuern und hier je nach Driftrichtung an den Kanten versuchen, den Dorsch zu erwischen. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich gerade im Sommer die Abendstunden am besten eignen. Losgelöst von einigen guten Spots nördlich von Spodsbjerg würde ich an Deiner Stelle in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. Interessant ist aus meiner Sicht der Bereich Bermudadreieck ( da sind drei rote und eine grüne Fahrrinnenmarkierungen- nicht zu übersehen). Das ganze liegt vor Bukkemose.  Dieser Bereich und alles was südlich ist, ist immer gut für Fisch. Ansonsten das Echolot im Auge behalten und bei Signal mal ein Seelachs- oder Makrelenvorfach durchziehen.
> 
> Gruß T.


Das sind auch tolle Tipps!
Herzlichen Dank!!!!


----------



## rule270 (5. August 2021)

Hy an alle Lesewr.
Ich habe mich nur gewundert wo das Bermuda - Dreieck liegt.
Siehe am Foto unten die Daten.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (5. August 2021)

Hy siehe Dr. Catsch  Angelplätze Langeland
Anbei die Position im Norden des bermuda Dreiecks.
Sieh Skizze.
Sorry
Rudi

Edir by Mod.
Keine Fremdbilder einstellen, sondern links!


----------



## ralle88 (5. August 2021)

Scotti4 schrieb:


> Hallo necropolis,
> 
> Ich würde die Fahrrinne ansteuern und hier je nach Driftrichtung an den Kanten versuchen, den Dorsch zu erwischen. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich gerade im Sommer die Abendstunden am besten eignen. Losgelöst von einigen guten Spots nördlich von Spodsbjerg würde ich an Deiner Stelle in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. Interessant ist aus meiner Sicht der Bereich Bermudadreieck ( da sind drei rote und eine grüne Fahrrinnenmarkierungen- nicht zu übersehen). Das ganze liegt vor Bukkemose.  Dieser Bereich und alles was südlich ist, ist immer gut für Fisch. Ansonsten das Echolot im Auge behalten und bei Signal mal ein Seelachs- oder Makrelenvorfach durchziehen.
> 
> Gruß T.


Hallo Scotti4,

um necropolis nicht komplett zu verwirren, sollten wir klären, dass das Bermudadreieck nordöstlich von Spodsbjerg liegt und Bukkemose südlich auf gut dem halbem Weg nach Bagenkob. Für beide Ziele sollte man noch einen Reservekanister voll Benzin extra mitnehmen.
Für necropolis: Die Fahrrinne an den Kanten zu beackern mit den Methoden, die buttweiser beschrieb, ist definitiv nicht falsch. Gerade auf die Heringsvorfächer beißt eigentlich alles, deshalb nimm welche mit möglichst starker Schnur und ziemlich großen Haken. Ein bißchen Duft schadet auch nicht, also mach Stücke von Makrele, Hering oder ein Seeringelwurm an die Anbißstellen, egal bei welcher Angelmethode (außer reines Pilken natürlich).

Gruß Ralph


----------



## buttweisser (5. August 2021)

Genau so meine ich das. Normale Größe der Heringsvorfächer für Hering und Makrele. 

Und Heringsvorfächer mit größeren Haken wie Größe 4 oder auch 1 sind für Fische ab Makrele aufwärts gedacht. Da kann dann auch mal Dorsch, Wittling oder Köhler dran hängen. 

Dabei ruhig auch mal leichtere Pilker als Gewicht verwenden. Dadurch bleibt das Vorfach länger in der "Makrelenzone". 

Das ist nicht zu kompliziert und ihr fangt sicher was für den Grill.


----------



## necropolis (6. August 2021)

ralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Scotti4,
> 
> um necropolis nicht komplett zu verwirren, sollten wir klären, dass das Bermudadreieck nordöstlich von Spodsbjerg liegt und Bukkemose südlich auf gut dem halbem Weg nach Bagenkob. Für beide Ziele sollte man noch einen Reservekanister voll Benzin extra mitnehmen.
> Für necropolis: Die Fahrrinne an den Kanten zu beackern mit den Methoden, die buttweiser beschrieb, ist definitiv nicht falsch. Gerade auf die Heringsvorfächer beißt eigentlich alles, deshalb nimm welche mit möglichst starker Schnur und ziemlich großen Haken. Ein bißchen Duft schadet auch nicht, also mach Stücke von Makrele, Hering oder ein Seeringelwurm an die Anbißstellen, egal bei welcher Angelmethode (außer reines Pilken natürlich).
> ...


Herzlichen Dank auch Dir für die wertvollen Infos.
Zus. Frage: wie schwer(von-bis) sollten die Einhängebleie bei den Heringsvorfächern sein?


----------



## buttweisser (6. August 2021)

Das kommt immer auf die jeweiligen Umstände an. Je tiefer das Wasser und stärker die Strömung um so schwerer das Gewicht.  Das mußt du vor Ort selbst herausfinden. Manchmal reichen 40 Gramm und manchmal müssen es 100 Gramm sein.

Abends bei Windstille macht es Sinn auch mal nicht unbedingt Richtung Fahrrinne zu düsen. Da fängt man die Makrelen oft auch bei 16m Tiefe und noch flacher.  Da sind dann leichtere Gewichte angesagt.

Jeder Tag ist anders. Da heißt es probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Multe (6. August 2021)

Scotti4 schrieb:


> Hallo necropolis,
> 
> Ich würde die Fahrrinne ansteuern und hier je nach Driftrichtung an den Kanten versuchen, den Dorsch zu erwischen. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich gerade im Sommer die Abendstunden am besten eignen. Losgelöst von einigen guten Spots nördlich von Spodsbjerg würde ich an Deiner Stelle in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. Interessant ist aus meiner Sicht der Bereich Bermudadreieck ( da sind drei rote und eine grüne Fahrrinnenmarkierungen- nicht zu übersehen). Das ganze liegt vor Bukkemose.  Dieser Bereich und alles was südlich ist, ist immer gut für Fisch. Ansonsten das Echolot im Auge behalten und bei Signal mal ein Seelachs- oder Makrelenvorfach durchziehen.
> 
> Gruß T.


Edit by Mod!
Auf Nettiquette achten!


----------



## rule270 (6. August 2021)

Hy seht mal oben die Fotos an, dort seht Ihr wo das Bermudadreick liegt . Entnommen von Dr.Catsch Langeland , da stehen auch die Spots vom Belt, sind aber wohl nicht mehr so aktuell. In den einen Foto sind auch gleich die GPS Koordinaten umgerechnet für die Leute die an sowas Intresse haben.
Gruß
Rudi


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. August 2021)

Multe schrieb:


> .......................


Mhhh, auch wenn das mit dem Bermudadreieck sichlich eine falsche Angabe war, kann man sich in seiner Wortwahl auch etwas gemäßigt ausdrücken, bitte!


----------



## rule270 (7. August 2021)

Hallo
Ich denke meine Worte waren OK.
Andere Worte werde ich nicht benutzen , die Kommunikationsregeln sollten sich alle mal ansehen dfann geht alles ein wenig besser


----------



## cocorell (7. August 2021)

Auf Langeland gibt es eben keine Geheimnisse mehr!
Die Seite von Dr. Catch ist trotzdem ein guter Leitfaden an dem man sich orientieren kann! Alles Weitere kommt dann bei der 2. 3. 4. 5. usw. Tour!
Die Erfahrung macht´s! 
Jeder Angeltag ist anders. Denn es heißt ja auch " Angeln und nicht " Ernten"!
Ja klar, die Gewichte müssen immer den Umständen angepasst werden, aber alles was dann über 200Gr hinausgeht macht m. E. keinen Spaß mehr! 
Und ein jeder hat da für sich seine eigene Präferenz in welcher Gegend vom Belt er gerne angelt!


----------



## rule270 (7. August 2021)

Hy 
Wohl weiß ! 
Dabei finde ich immer etwas neues zu erforschen und zu probieren da lacht  doch das Anglerherz wenn es klappt!
In jedem Urlaub auf der Insel ergeben sich manchmal  angel Partnerschaften und auch Freundschaften.
Vor 4 Jahren habe ich jemanden geholfen, der total nicht mehr weiter wusste und er mir.  
Seit Jahren suchte ich nach  einer gegend/ Stelle im Belt, die ein alter Fischer der nicht mehr lebt aus Fredmose/Buckemose beangelt hat. Damals ging es mir auch so als LL anfänger warum dieser immer mit sehr großen Fischen zurück kam. Er nahm immer den gleichen Pilker in verschiedenen Gewichten. Ich wusste wohl ungefähr wo aber ich habe  mir das Gebiet nicht merken können denn auf dem Wasser sind 500 m nichts vorallen Dingen bei Strömung.
Bei den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit meinem Freund habe ich mit Ihm ein wenig GPS Kurs gemacht weil ich das gleiche Gerät einsetze. Dabei stellte sich heraus, das mein Freund an dieser  besagten Stelle /Gebiet immer angefangen hat . Abends nach dem Törn habe ich mir dann mal per Seekarte das Gebiet angeschaut und wurde danach fündig. Am nächsten Tag ging es mit neuem Mut zur Sache , Treffer ich hatte das Gebiet. Dort angeln wir beiden immer, Wenn dort nichts zu machen ist und es sind Fische da dann geht auch nichts. Auch nicht auf anderen Spots. Ich habe auch andere Spots besucht unter anderen die Wracks . Wenn in Buckemose die Taucher sind frage ich auch nach Stellen denn die wissen auch gut wo was an Fisch geht. Mit ein wenig Zungenwasser bekommt man auch Infos sowie Daten und deren Ankerplätze verraten.
Jetzt haben wir "sie". In der Gegend ist immer mit Fisch zu rechnen. Natürlich muss man suchen und auch Gewichts / Gummi sowie Köder probieren vor allen Dingen die Möwen und die Wasseroberfläche im Blick haben. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist weniger mehr. 
Auch sollte man die Angelkollegen einmal fragen auf was und wie sie geangelt haben .
LG
Rudi


----------



## buttweisser (7. August 2021)

Das Häuschen vom alten Fischer aus Bukkemose steht ja noch als Erinnerung am Ufer. Man hat es vor paar Jahren bissl renoviert. Mit neuem Reetdach und frischem Anstrich erinnert es an Zeiten, wo die Uhren noch langsamer tickten. Wie oft saßen wir bei einer Angelpause schon auf dem Rand des alten, vergammelten Fischerbootes.....


----------



## rule270 (7. August 2021)

Hy 
Das Fischerhaus/ Schuppen wurde vom Heimatverein/ Kommune Rudkobing/komplett renoviert.
Der Fischer wohnte vom Wendestück 1Haus Re.
Hat sich viel geändert in Buckemose seid der Golfplatz dort installert wurde.
Aber trotzdem ist es immer noch mein Angelrevier "nach all den Jahren ist die Liebe noch jung".
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (7. August 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ich bin seit Samstag auf LL (Spodsbjerg). Die Anreise war problemlos und an der Grenze über die A7  um 08:00 hat es nur 10 Minuten gedauert. Der erste HotDog wurde dann nach Middelfahrt auf dem Rastplatz 'Lillebaelt' verhaftet. Der Kaffee war wie immer grenzwaertig. Das Haus von IBI war um 12:30 bezugsfertig und es ist super.
> Der Hafen war ueberfuellt wie auch am Sonntag. Der Wind hatte so um 19-20 KN aus West und somit waren nur die 'mutigen' auf dem Wasser. Gestern am MO war es nicht wirklich besserEgal, ich habe es am SO und MO mit mobilen angeln versucht aber mit wenig Erfolg. Ein Paar grenzwertige Platten die sich gerne noch fortpflanzen dürfen dank der Benutzung von Circle Hook wieder schwimmen.
> Mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Der Wind soll Max. 10 KN haben und die Sonne soll scheinen.
> ...


Moin Moin,
So, die erste Woche ist rum und mein Vorhaben mit dem mobilen Fischen war nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Viel Kleinkram an Platten  aber nicht lohnend für die Pfanne. Aal = 0 auf Pose. Egal, es bringt dennoch Spaß und ich bin tiefenentspannt. Ab Morgen habe ich dann ein Boot für 1 Woche und hoffe dass der Wind gnädig ist und ich ein paar Filets bekomme. Naja, gute Platte sind natürlich auch willkommen. Falls erfolglos so kaufe ich mir den Fisch halt bei SG120 am Hafen. Habe ja nicht umsonst die Zutaten für meinen Kartoffelsalat mitgenommen.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (7. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
Mein Tablet spinnt aber vielleicht könnt Ihr meinen Bericht der 1 st Woche jetzt lesen ? Falls nicht weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
Gruß und Petri an die Bettenwechsler,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (7. August 2021)

Hy an alle LL Freunde.
Als Tipp übers Wetter seht Ihr im NDR Videotext Tafel 658 - Wetter und Trends.
Tafel 670 - Ostseewetter schaltet um LL -Wetter sagt Schleimünde bis Fünen aus.
Nun Tafel  669 zeigt Hochwasser HW und Niedrigwasser NW. Damit wird  die Ostsee befüllt oder endleert also Strömung rein sowie Raus.
Fahrt zu HW oder NW Zeit raus und Ihr werdet 2 Stunden fangen . OK
Auch der Wettertrend wird auf Tafel 658 gezeigt.
Ich richte mein Tun nach Wilhelmshafen. Ihr könnt das auch testen mit einem Stein am Strand oder Stock den Ihr einsteckt und wartet wenn die Zeit für   Hoch oder Tiefstand ist. Diese Uhrzeit vergleicht Ihr mit der Tiedentafel auf NDR Tafel 659. Dann wisst Ihr ein wenig Bescheit über die Strömungsverhältnisse der Ostsee.
Das ware ein Tip von mir aus dem Nähkästchen für erfolgreiche Angler auf LL.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (7. August 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Mein Tablet spinnt aber vielleicht könnt Ihr meinen Bericht der 1 st Woche jetzt lesen ? Falls nicht weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
> Gruß und Petri an die Bettenwechsler,
> Stefan


----------



## necropolis (7. August 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Falls erfolglos so kaufe ich mir den Fisch halt bei SG120 am Hafen.


Kannst Du entziffern, was das heißt?
Würde mir bei Misserfolg gern frisch Fisch kaufen. 
Gibts im südlichen Teil der Insel ebenfalls Verkaufstellen?
Wenn ja, an welchen Tagen und zu welchen Uhrzeiten?
Danke Euch


----------



## buttweisser (7. August 2021)

SG120 steht im Regelfall am Bug eines Fischkutters.

Im Süden kannst du in der Fischhalle im Hafen von Bagenkop und bei den Fischern in Ristinge frischen Fisch kaufen. 

Am Besten früh morgens bis zum Vormittag. Sie haben aber unregelmäßig geöffnet. Je nachdem ob Fisch gefangen wurde.


----------



## rule270 (8. August 2021)

Hy in Rudkobing am Hafen ist auch eine FiskeHall/ Fischhalle. DU kannst in Spotsbjerg den Hafenmeister  ansprechen der kann Dir weiterhelfen. Fisch ist in Dänemark nicht billig nur mal am Rand bemerkt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (8. August 2021)

Ich danke Euch.
Was kostet denn so kg Dorsch vom Kutter oder von der Fischhalle?


----------



## SFVNOR (8. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy in Rudkobing am Hafen ist auch eine FiskeHall/ Fischhalle. DU kannst in Spotsbjerg den Hafenmeister  ansprechen der kann Dir weiterhelfen. Fisch ist in Dänemark nicht billig nur mal am Rand bemerkt.
> LG
> Rudi


Upps, ich meinte natürlich das Schiff SG120 ( Fru Nielsen ) Der Besitzer des Kutters betreibt ein kleines Restaurant ( keine Bedienung ) und einen kleinen Shop mit Frischfisch am Fischereihafen in Spodsbjerg. Zu empfehlen sind die leckeren Fischfrikadellen und die geraucherten Shrimps. 
In Bagenkop gibt es auch ein Fischgeschäft ( beim Dagli Brugsen ) falls es in der Fischhalle nicht klappt. Beide Geschaefte haben am Montag geschlossen. 
Ich habe übrigens über die zig Jahre auf LL die Erfahrung gemacht das zumindest in Spodsbjerg kein Fisch direkt vom Kutter verkauft wird. 
VG, Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (8. August 2021)

Fisch direkt vom Kutter verkaufen, das ist in Bagenkop auch verboten. Und im Fischgeschäft ( beim Dagli Brugsen ) gibt es auch sehr leckere Fischfrikadellen. Die restlichen Infos über Preise usw. sollte man sich dierekt vor Ort einholen.


----------



## Zanderman (8. August 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Upps, ich meinte natürlich das Schiff SG120 ( Fru Nielsen ) Der Besitzer des Kutters betreibt ein kleines Restaurant ( keine Bedienung ) und einen kleinen Shop mit Frischfisch am Fischereihafen in Spodsbjerg. Zu empfehlen sind die leckeren Fischfrikadellen und die geraucherten Shrimps.
> In Bagenkop gibt es auch ein Fischgeschäft ( beim Dagli Brugsen ) falls es in der Fischhalle nicht klappt. Beide Geschaefte haben am Montag geschlossen.
> Ich habe übrigens über die zig Jahre auf LL die Erfahrung gemacht das zumindest in Spodsbjerg kein Fisch direkt vom Kutter verkauft wird.
> VG, Stefan


Das war einmal und ist schon einige Jahre nicht mehr gültig...Die SG120 (Fischer Klaus) mag zwar noch den Fisch zum Hafenrestaurant liefern aber die jetzigen Betreiber sind Leute die aus Lohals stammen soweit ich das weiß. Aber davon abgesehen hat Stefan absolut recht die Fischfrikadellen sind super und auch alles andere schmeckt sehr gut dort.Ein schönes gezapftes Bier bekommt  man dort auch noch.


----------



## rule270 (10. August 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch.
> Was kostet denn so kg Dorsch vom Kutter oder von der Fischhalle?


Hy .
Vor einiger Zeit sagte mir jemand . Das Kilo frisch kostet etwa 16,00 €.
Das war aber schon einige Zeit her .
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (10. August 2021)

Multe schrieb:


> Edit by Mod!
> Auf Nettiquette achten!


Hy 
Ich denke mal Du meinst die 3 Tonnen DW54 R N,DW54 R, DW54 R S und gegenüber die DW 57G imm3er gut.
Auch oberhalb halber Weg zu Loland die RW 6. Dort sind gute Untiefen lohnt sich mal zu versuchen denn dort an der Hilfs/Notfahrrinne strömt es aus mehreren Richtungen gegen die Kanten der Untiefe. 
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (11. August 2021)

Gestern habe ich aus LL die Information erhalten das es mit Dorsch wohl recht mau aussieht aber Makrelen mehr als ausreichend vorhanden sind!
Also für alle die ihre LL- Tour noch vor sich haben vergesst Eure Makrelenvorfächer oder Blinker nicht!


----------



## rule270 (11. August 2021)

Hy 
Denkt an Signalnalrote matte Pilker keine Leuchtroten Pilkerfarben so leicht wie nur möglich. Könnt Ihr von mir haben ich mache sie selber .
Wenn nichts beißt jagen sie oft eine Fischsorte die Marmoriert aussieht dann geht nichts mit normalen Geschirr.
Langsam geführt nicht reißen! Hochziehen und langsam zürücktaumeln lassen!
Auch ein große gelbe Perle vor den Wirbel bringt Erfolg.
LG 
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (11. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
Da ja nichts wirklich massiges bei mir ans Band kommt habe ich mir in
 1 Stueck Seelachsfilet gekauft. Die rund 400 Gramm haben 'nur' 7,50 € gekostet  Das zum Thema der Fischpreise
Dorsch war nicht in der Auslage und auf Nachfrage auch nicht verfügbar. Das sagt schon vieles aus so finde ich jedenfalls.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (11. August 2021)

Und wenn die vielen Jungdorsche reif für die Schleppnetzfischer sind, dann wird den letzten Dorschen auch noch der Garaus gemacht. Wer jetzt immer noch auf Hilfe der unfähigen und unwilligen aber dafür  Lobbygeld kassierenden Politik hofft, der darf ruhig in seinem Sofa weiter auf göttliche Eingebungen dieser skrupellosen Politiker hoffen.


----------



## Hare‘s Ear (12. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin nächste Woche in spodsbjerg zum Campen und wir wollen auch 3 Tage mit dem Boot raus. Falls es mit den Dorschen nicht so gut klappen sollte, würden wir es dann auf Platten oder Makrelen versuchen. Da ich noch nie selbstständig von Boot auf Makrelen oder Platten geangelt habe, würde ich mich über sämtliche Tipps freuen. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Makrelen gezielt sucht und ausfindig macht. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
Viele Grüße


----------



## rule270 (12. August 2021)

Hy 
Schau mal nach den Möven wo sie kreisen und auch mehrere sind, dort holen sie sich die kleinen Fische oder Reste von Makrelen.
Auch schau eimal nach Schweinswalen jagen sie in Ufernähe treiben sie etwas . Ferner seht nach spritzenden Fischen an der Obeerfläche.
Im Abwasser hinter den Tonnen strömt es je  nach Tageszeit dort kann man mit leichten Zockern schweren Blinkern usw, auch nach absinken schnell mal durchziehen wenn was da ist hängt etwas am Band. Links neben der Hafeneinfahrt ca. 2M stand früher eine Markierung / Boje  wenn sie noch da ist schaut dort mal.
Viel Petry 
LG
Rudi


----------



## Dorschjigger (12. August 2021)

Hare‘s Ear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin nächste Woche in spodsbjerg zum Campen und wir wollen auch 3 Tage mit dem Boot raus. Falls es mit den Dorschen nicht so gut klappen sollte, würden wir es dann auf Platten oder Makrelen versuchen. Da ich noch nie selbstständig von Boot auf Makrelen oder Platten geangelt habe, würde ich mich über sämtliche Tipps freuen. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Makrelen gezielt sucht und ausfindig macht. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
> Viele Grüße


Moin moin,
von Spodsbjerg aus dem Hafen raus und dann ca. 2 Kilometer Richtung Norden. Dann je nach Windrichtung aus ca. 1,5 Meter Wassertiefe auf ca. 10 bis 15 Meter tiefe raustrieben lassen oder halt umgekehrt ans Ufer rantreiben lassen. Guckt mal wo der Boden sandig ist und nicht so viel Kraut. 1 und 2 te Sandbank sind auch immer top. Die Platten schwimmen auch in Schwärmen bzw. auf sog. Straßen. Habt ihr den Bereich gefunden werdet ihr innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine Platte nach der nächsten ziehen. Die Tiefe bzw. den Bereich merken und einfach immer wieder drüber treiben.
Als Köder könnt ihr vor Ort Seeringler (teuer) kaufen oder ihr kauft Stab/Schwert Muscheln zuhause und friert die ein. Das Fleisch funktioniert auch sehr gut und ist deutlich günstiger. Ihr könnt an manchen Strandabschnitten auch nach Wattwürmern pümpeln, dass muss man aber auch erstmal etwas lernen und ist zeitaufwendig. Ansonsten wäre der Wattwurm der Topköder. Wattwürmer und Seeringler sind auch nach ca. 2 Tagen Matsch und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, was auch für die Muscheln spricht.
Also Montage einfach ne Rute mit ca. 30 bis 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht (wie immer gilt, je feiner desto mehr Spaß). Am besten geflochtene Schnur, für ne gute Bisserkennung.
Dann Buttlöffel mit 20 bis 50 Gramm je nach Tiefe und Strömung und ein entsprechendes System dazu. Ein Haken hinter dem Löffel über dem Boden schleifen lassen und einen als Seitenarm darüber, dann ca. 20 cm. über Grund. Kann man sich problemlos selbst binden. Sollt das Angeln auf Platte nur als Backup bei schlechtem Wetter eingeplant sein, reicht auch ne 0815 Grundmontage mit Blei und Haken, ist aber natürlich etwas weniger fängig.
Montage einfach 2-3 Meter hinterm Boot raus, Bügel zu und auf die Rutenspitze achten. Wie beim Feedern, wenn es zupft anschlagen. Wie lange man warten muss, merkt man selbst ziemlich schnell. Schnelles Anschlagen verhindert wie immer tiefes Schlucken der kleinen Platten. Ich würde wie beim Aalangeln nen 2er oder 1er Haken nehmen, damit man die Kleinen schont.#

Gruß Nico


----------



## Multe (12. August 2021)

Hare‘s Ear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin nächste Woche in spodsbjerg zum Campen und wir wollen auch 3 Tage mit dem Boot raus. Falls es mit den Dorschen nicht so gut klappen sollte, würden wir es dann auf Platten oder Makrelen versuchen. Da ich noch nie selbstständig von Boot auf Makrelen oder Platten geangelt habe, würde ich mich über sämtliche Tipps freuen. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Makrelen gezielt sucht und ausfindig macht. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
> Viele Grüße


komm am Sonntag um 20.00 Uhr  in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg zum Workshop von IBI - Bootsverleih - da erfährst du alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## Hare‘s Ear (12. August 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten! Wir sind erst ab Montag da, weswegen wir  Sonntag  Abend leider nicht zum Workshop kommen können.
Rudi: schaust du „nur mit den Augen“ nach Hinweisen auf Makrelen oder schaust du beim fahren auch aufs Echolot, um evtl Makrelenschwärme zu entdecken?


----------



## Dorschjigger (12. August 2021)

Hare‘s Ear schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten! Wir sind erst ab Montag da, weswegen wir  Sonntag  Abend leider nicht zum Workshop kommen können.
> Rudi: schaust du „nur mit den Augen“ nach Hinweisen auf Makrelen oder schaust du beim fahren auch aufs Echolot, um evtl Makrelenschwärme zu entdecken?


Makrelen siehst du auf dem Echolot nicht. Liegt wohl an deren Schwimmblase. Zumindest ist das die allgemeine Meinung, die auch unsere Kutterfahrer hier an der Nordsee kundtun. Habe aber hier auch schon Äußerungen gelesen, die sagen man würde die Makrelen doch sehen :-D 
Also von daher bleibt nur auf die Wasseroberfläche und die Möwen zu achten oder aber wenn man ne Makrele als Beifang beim Dorschangeln hat, schnell umzustellen.


----------



## zander67 (12. August 2021)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Makrelen siehst du auf dem Echolot nicht. Liegt wohl an deren Schwimmblase. Zumindest ist das die allgemeine Meinung, die auch unsere Kutterfahrer hier an der Nordsee kundtun. Habe aber hier auch schon Äußerungen gelesen, die sagen man würde die Makrelen doch sehen :-D
> Also von daher bleibt nur auf die Wasseroberfläche und die Möwen zu achten oder aber wenn man ne Makrele als Beifang beim Dorschangeln hat, schnell umzustellen.


Man sieht Makrelen auch auf dem Echolot, entweder sind die Schwärme so dicht das die Tiefenanzeige spinnt und plötzlich nur noch 4m Wassertiefe anzeigt 
obwohl es an der Stelle 50m tief ist oder man sieht auch einzelne Fische.
Habe selber schon Makrelen die auf Sicht unterm Boot lang gezogen sind auf dem Echolot angezeigt bekommen.
Schwimmblase halte ich für ein Märchen, da auch Quallen, Algen und absinkende Pilker angezeigt werden. 
Im Normallfall wird jede unterschiedlich Dichte auf dem Echolot angezeigt.


----------



## cocorell (13. August 2021)

Man sieht Makrelen auf dem Echolot / Fishfinder, mit der nicht vorhandenen Schwimmblase hat das nichts zu tun! Man kann u.U. auch einzelne Fische erkennen, um welchen Fisch es sich dabei handelt sagen diese Fishfinder nicht aus! So gute High-Tec-Geräte sind auf den Leihbooten nicht verbaut! Wenn man gezielt auf Makrele angelt und es erscheint ein Fischschwarm auf dem Fishfinder dann sofort das Boot aufstoppen und raus mit den Ruten!
Aber auch bei der gezielten Angelei auf Dorsch kann man beim ablassen oder dem hochholen der Köder Makrelen am Band haben die sich im Mittelwasser aufhalten und auf den Paternoster einsteigen! Alles schon mehr als einmal vorgekommen!


----------



## Dorschjigger (13. August 2021)

Wie gesagt, ich habe verschiedene Meinungen gehört. Denke aber irgendwas muss dran sein, die Skipper hier machen ihr Geschäft täglich seit Jahren. Warum die Schwimmblase ausschlaggebend sein soll, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, dass man Pilker/ Gufi und co auf dem Echolot sieht kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte bei Makrelenfängen vom Boot aus auch Anzeigen auf dem Echolot, ob das Makrelen waren oder ggf. der Futterfisch, keine Ahnung. Habe mal gegoogelt und nen Ausschnitt aus ner Bootszeitung gefunden, denke das trifft es ganz gut:
"Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, wenn sich die Makrelen an der Oberfläche beim Rauben bemerkbar machen. Doch diesen Gefallen tun uns die getigerten Fjordbewohner leider nur selten. Ein Blick aufs Echolot kann helfen, muss aber nicht. Wenn die Makrelenschwärme geballt sind, das Echolot gut eingestellt ist und wenig Störsignale auftreten, erkennen wir die Fische auf dem Bildschirm. Allerdings besitzen Makrelen keine Schwimmblase, was die Ortung deutlich erschwert. "
Kommt wohl auch auf die Qualität des Echolots an...


----------



## rule270 (13. August 2021)

Hy
Echolot täuscht ob es Krill Garnelen oder Hering ist. Wenn es Spierlinge oder Sandaale sind jagen die Räuber da wo es was zu holen gibt. Da sind auch Möven und jagen dort, wenn sie auf dem Wasser schlafen ist nichts los, Wenn sie auf dem Land sind gibt es Sturm oder ist schon, dann heißt das kein Angeln. OK!
Das solltet Ihr bedenken.
LG
Rudi


----------



## fischerheinrich (14. August 2021)

So, die erste Woche Spodsbjerg ist rum. Zwei mal waren wir mit unserem Boot raus und einmal mit der Neptun.
Vom eigenen Boot aus war es äußerst zäh, nur wenig kleiner Dorsch. Teilweise hatten wir bis zu 5kmh Drift, wer da nicht ein super Echolot und zusätzlich die passenden Spots abgespeichert hat, geht völlig leer aus. Auf der Neptun war es besser, aber auch sehr schwer. Immerhin haben wir was bekommen, da der Skipper sehr bemüht war. 
insgesamt ist wohl wenig Dorsch zu fangen.. schade, allerdings hört man dann doch immer noch wieder von einzelnen guten Fischen.
Aber die Insel hat nach wie vor einen ganz eigenen, ursprünglichen Charme, etwas der normalen, hektischen Welt entrückt.
Für die nächsten Tage ist etwas mehr Wind gemeldet, vielleicht gehen wir dann auf Platte.


----------



## cocorell (15. August 2021)

@ fischerheinrich,

dass es mit Dorsch wohl mehr als Mau aussieht ist auch die Information die ich habe! Habt Ihr es auch auf Makrele probiert? 
5km/h Drift, mit wieviel Gramm habt Ihr denn da geangelt?
Euch noch viel Erfolg mit den Platten! Gib bitte mal kurz Info wie es mit den Platten so läuft! 

Noch 27 Tage bis LL.......wird aber auch Zeit!


----------



## rule270 (15. August 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> So, die erste Woche Spodsbjerg ist rum. Zwei mal waren wir mit unserem Boot raus und einmal mit der Neptun.
> Vom eigenen Boot aus war es äußerst zäh, nur wenig kleiner Dorsch. Teilweise hatten wir bis zu 5kmh Drift, wer da nicht ein super Echolot und zusätzlich die passenden Spots abgespeichert hat, geht völlig leer aus. Auf der Neptun war es besser, aber auch sehr schwer. Immerhin haben wir was bekommen, da der Skipper sehr bemüht war.
> insgesamt ist wohl wenig Dorsch zu fangen.. schade, allerdings hört man dann doch immer noch wieder von einzelnen guten Fischen.
> Aber die Insel hat nach wie vor einen ganz eigenen, ursprünglichen Charme, etwas der normalen, hektischen Welt entrückt.
> Für die nächsten Tage ist etwas mehr Wind gemeldet, vielleicht gehen wir dann auf Platte.


----------



## rule270 (15. August 2021)

Hy
Müsste allerdings gehen.
Versucht mal an der Grünen oder hinter  der Orangenen zu Spinnen 40 Gr. Silber oder Rot mit Perle werden wohl ausreichend sein-. Wenn geht absinken lassen und dann schnell zurückgeführt mit Zwischenstopps.
Petry
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (15. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
So, die zweite Woche ist Geschichte und leider war der Angelgott auch diese Woche mir nicht wohlgesonnen.  Kein brauchbarer Dorsch oder Platte. Naja, zumindest konnte ich im Hafen in Rudkoeping (Beim Getreidesilo) 2 schöne Aale von 55 Cm auf Pose mit Seeringelwurm verhaften. Das Fell abgezogen, Salz, Pfeffer, Mehl und ab in die Pfanne. Sehr lecker  Mal schauen was noch kommt aber die Wetteraussichten gehen ab Dienstag in den Keller. Am Freitag geht es dann zurück nach Norderstedt (nördlich von Hamburg. Ich wünsche Allen die gestern angereist sind eine schöne Zeit und den Bootsfahrern einen nicht zu stärken Wind.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (15. August 2021)

Ach ja, zur Info außerhalb der Angelei. Die 'alte' Bageri in Humble ist Geschichte  Da ist ein neuer Betreiber drin aber das Sortiment ist mehr wie beschränkt. Ob es Industrieware ist möchte ich nicht beurteilen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## rule270 (15. August 2021)

Ich bin am vorbereiten für meinen Urlaub auf  LL.
Am Monatsende werden wir sehen was Windmäßig geht alles andere wird sich zeigen.-
Ich werde Euch berichten.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Hy 
Es ist nie zu Spät um zu lernen.
Denn wer suchet dem wird aufgetan spricht Petrus,  denn der muss es wissen!
Noch 14 Tage dann werde ich wieder nach 2 Jahren auf meiner geliebten sein und der Lust frönen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

Hy
Bei Brugsen in Rudkobing ist ein sehr großer Backartikelshop gewesen, ich hoffe nur das er noch da ist. Sehr leckere Backwaren/Kuchen.
Däische Leute lieben süsse Kuchen und starken Kaffee sowie würzigen Käse und Rotwein. Hat mir immer gute Freunde gebracht nach all den Jahren auf die Vorlieben zu achten. Meine Spezies fahren nur auf Mehrforellen wenn sie bei den Fischern im Netz sind. 
OK.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. August 2021)

rule270,
finde ich gut das deine Spezies nur auf MEERFORELLE losziehen , wenn sie bei den Fischern im Netz sind   dann bleiben für die anderen Angler genügend Meefos über


----------



## SFVNOR (17. August 2021)

Moin Rudi,
Ich bin nacher in Rudkoebing beim Super Brugsen und gebe dann eine Rueckmeldung ob de r Backshop noch existiert.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## rule270 (17. August 2021)

(Falls Du in Tryggelev vorbei kommst  war  dort auch eine auch eine Bäckerei  ???)

Mach es so .
Ich bin auch bald da .
Freue mich schon und kratze mit den Hufen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (17. August 2021)

Hi Rudi,
Die Baeckerei in Tryggelev existiert schon seit zig Jahren nicht mehr und die Bude ist platt gemacht worden.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## heinzi (17. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Noch 14 Tage dann werde ich wieder nach 2 Jahren auf meiner geliebten sein und der Lust frönen.


Hmm, da muss die Geliebte aber immer lange warten. Schön das die so eine Geduld hat. Naja, ist ja auch nur die Geliebte.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. August 2021)

Moin Rudi,
Der Backshop im Super Brugsen ist immer noch da und das Sortiment ist noch immer super ob nun Brotauswahl oder des Kuchenangebotes. Meine Plautze wird es mir nachher danken. 
Verstauche Dir nicht den Huf beim scharen sonst wird es nichts mit LL.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (17. August 2021)

Hy 
Danke Deiner Nachricht.
Ich versuche deinen Rat zu befolgen.
Morgen checke ich den Motor . Meine Frau sagte letzte Woche schon beim Bootscheck du riechst nach Fisch.
Da war es passiert. Ich musste Hering und Dorsch bestellen den Rest der letzten Touren.
War richtig geil!!!
Bald geht es wieder los, eine Nacht bis auf meine zweite Heimat  LL.
LG
Rudi


----------



## familienvater (17. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Danke Deiner Nachricht.
> Ich versuche deinen Rat zu befolgen.
> Morgen checke ich den Motor . Meine Frau sagte letzte Woche schon beim Bootscheck du riechst nach Fisch.
> ...


Wir haben noch 11 Tage und dann geht es auch los . Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit und wir können ein paar Fische verhaften .


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. August 2021)

Jawoll, noch 11 Tage. Gestern Mal die Klamotten gecheckt, alles in Ordnung und vorhanden. Wenn die Leoparden nicht mitspielen, werde ich mit voll auf die Mini Thune konzentrieren, soweit das Wetter es zu lässt

Allen die jetzt da sind viel Erfolg und hoffentlich weniger Wind


----------



## rule270 (18. August 2021)

Meld Dich mal bin ab 29.08 da . Schaun wir mal vor allen Dingen wenig Wind dann kann ich ja mal berichten was so geht im Belt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (18. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
Das Wetter hat mich veranlasst schon heute Mittag von Langeland (Spodsbjerg) abzureisen weil es auch Morgen am Donnerstag die Prognose nicht wirklich schön ist. Egal, ich wäre eh schon wie immer am Freitag am frühen Morgen abgereist. 
Das Resume für die fast letzten 3 Wochen fällt unterschiedlich aus. 

- Das Angeln und die Ausbeute war leider mehr wie mau und meine Idee mal mobil vom Strand zu angeln war ein totaler Reinfall. Bis auf 2 Aale (ich habe berichtet) hatte ich nichts vernünftiges am Band aber ich glaube nicht allein zu sein was die Fänge betrifft. Die Ostsee ist, was den Dorsch betrifft wohl abgefischt und ktitisch zu sehen. Wenn es so weiter geht ist auch der gute Bestand der Plattfische in Gefahr. 

- Ich hatte ein wunderschönes Haus mit Allem was man braucht und habe es genossen am frühen Morgen unter der überdachten Terasse meinen Neskaffee zu genießen, die Artenvielfallt, Flora wie Fauna (wer hat schon mal Rehe oder Feldhasen aus 30 Metern) Entfernung zu sehen bekommen ? Die frische Luft einzusaugen, genüßlich ein paar Bücher zu lesen.  Einfach nur entschleunigen und das ist für mich Urlaub

- 2022 ist für Ende Juli/ August  für 3 Wochen ist schon gebucht

Zum Schluss, es war nach fast 2 Jahren Pause eine super Zeit und ich wünsche Allen die jetzt noch nach LL reisen ein dickes Petri und wenig Wind.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (18. August 2021)

Für uns gehen am Samstag auch zwei tolle Wochen Urlaub zu Ende. Freitag fahren wir nochmal auf Dorsch raus.
Ich kann mich dem Vorschreiber nur anschließen und mich wiederholen: Dorsch sieht sehr mau aus, noch schlechter als letztes Jahr. Ist viiiiel Glück kommt mal ein Dorsch in guter Größe, das heißt für uns ü60, ans Band.
Heute waren wir nochmal auf Platte raus, aber bei viel Wind und Strom war das auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
Vor zwei Tagen hatten wir zu zweit noch 9 Stück, davon 5 zum mitnehmen.
Langeland an sich ist echt eine tolle Insel, nur bin ich gespannt, wie es in den nächsten Jahren so weitergeht, vor allem, wenn das Dorschangeln so schlecht bleibt oder noch schlechter wird Und einige Angler dann wegbleiben.
Und davon ist leider auszugehen. 
Die Til Salg-Schilder werden auch nicht weniger, …leider, vielleicht sollte sich Dänemark in solchen Regionen dann doch mal überlegen, ob nicht Ausländer (Ferien)Häuser kaufen dürften, das würde etwas Schwung und frisches Geld reinbringen.
Einige Annekdoten /Erlebnisse und Beobachtungen möchte ich euch mitteilen:
in der letzten Woche waren wir auf dem Kutter unterwegs. Bei einer kurzen Drift steuerte uns der Berufsfischer SG120 an und hätte uns wohl am Bug fast gerammt, hätte unser Skipper nicht noch schnell den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt. In Deuschland würde man das wohl erzwungene Vorfahrt nennen, ich meine, das war einfach nur rücksichtslos und zeigt, das dort bei den Berufsfischern wohl auch die Nerven blank liegen..
Dann konnte ich an anderes Mal von unserem Ferienhaus (mit Blick auf den Belt) hören, wie ein großes Containerschiff mehrfach Laut gegeben hat. Es war nur teilweise beladen, sehr schnell, das Wasser spritzte am Bug und auf der westlichen Route unterwegs. Das Hupen galt einem kleinen, mit 3 oder 4 Mann besetzten,  offen Boot, welches keine Anstalten machte, seine Position zu verändern. Das MSC-Schiff passierte dann das Angelboot in geschätzt 100m Entfernung, mir wäre fast das Fernglas aus der Hand gefallein,… unglaublich. Anschließend hüpfte das Angelboot noch eine ganze Zeit auf den Wellen.
Und dann noch das unglaubliche Wetterleuten über dem Belt… ein super Erlebnis.

2022 ist schon gebucht, das gleiche Haus, wir freuen uns schon, obwohl wir noch hier sind


----------



## rule270 (19. August 2021)

Hy an alle LL Fans
Der Belt fordert jedes jahr sein Opfer. Das was gesagt wird habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aber einige Bootslenker treiben es ja auf die Spitze sowohl als auch.
Von weitem hört man die Schiffshörner . Ein gr0ßes Schiff benötigt zum stoppen 4-5 Km. Auch die Bug und Sogwelle ist nicht als Spass zu beurteilen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man 500 M wegfahren oder ich muss mit einer gefährlichen Sytuationen rechnen. 
Es sollte auch verboten werden das die Fischer die Autosteuerung benutzen beim einholen sowie die unbeaufsichtige Fahrt vollziehen und Ihre Arbeit machen.


Ich denke mal die Dänische Regierung hat so einige gute Regeln geschaffen die ein ausbluten der Inseln oder auch Dänemark zu verhindern. 
Seht euch unsere Küste oder unsere Inseln an . Das soll vermieden werden. Ihr seht auch keine Hochbauten in den Ferienhausgebieten
Jede Person kann/darf nur ein Ferienhaus besitzen.
Man muss 6 Monate und einen Tag in Dänemark sich aufhalten oder wohnen. Auch die Sprachregelung ist Topp und wird auch angewendet.
Sich einen Strohmann anzulachen sagt ja nicht das Du Eigentümer im rechtlichen Sinn bist oder anders gesagt die rechtliche Herrschaft besitzt. 
Wer das tut macht sich zu einem Leibeigenen seines eigenen Handelns !
Dazu musst Du Dänischerer Staatsbüger sein. 
Ich hatte mich mal vor Jahren dafür informiert. Ich kann natürlich über den heutigen Rechtsstand nichts mehr sagen.
Wer das möchte sollte sich mal beraten lassen und wird dann zum einem Ergebnis kommen. 
Der Nutzen übersteigt den angenommenen Vorteil, Instandhaltung usw. Ich habe mal gehört von einem guten Freund das bei Vermietung der Häuser nur 30% Rendite zu erwarten ist mit allen auftredenden Kosten wird der Eigentümer belastet. Daher war meine Endscheidung es nicht zu machen und zu kaufen.
Es gibt genug Häuser von Privat zu mieten die von Jahr zu Jahr in die gleichen Hände gehen und werden auch gern an diese Leute vermietet zum Vorteil für alle.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (19. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle LL Fans
> Der Belt fordert jedes jahr sein Opfer. Das was gesagt wird habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aber einige Bootslenker treiben es ja auf die Spitze sowohl als auch.
> Von weitem hört man die Schiffshörner . Ein gr0ßes Schiff benötigt zum stoppen 4-5 Km. Auch die Bug und Sogwelle ist nicht als Spass zu beurteilen.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man 500 M wegfahren oder ich muss mit einer gefährlichen Sytuationen rechnen.
> ...


Hi Rudi,
Die Regelungen für einen Hauskauf in DK sind unverändert. Ein nicht in DK angemelderter/te ( erster Wohnsitz ) kann kein Haus oder eine Wohnung in DK kaufen. Du musst in DK offiziell gemeldet sein und auch deine Steuern abführen. Die Idee sich mal eben umzumelden ist nicht wirklich hilfreich weil ein Kauf von Immobilien erst ab 1 Jahr der Staatsbürgerschaft möglich ist.
Dazu kommt dass ein Ferienhaus als *kein* fester Wohnsitz gewertet wird es sei denn dass das Haus ist von Fall zu Fall anders bewertet ist. Man müsste also zweigleisig fahren (Wohnung +Ferienhaus) aber wer soll dass dann noch bezahlen ? Von der Vermittlung über *Strohmänner* rate ich dringend ab. Man hat im Falle eines Rechtstreites keinerlei Rechte als nicht DK Bürger und verbrennt nur Geld.
Es gibt wohl Ausnahmen wie z.B. die Übernahme eines Resthofes mit der Verpflichtung zur Renovierung die dann aber überwacht wird aber die Bauten sind meistens vollkommen marode und wer die Preise in DK kennt weiß die Finger davon zu lassen.
Das ist mein Stand meiner Informationen (2021) weil ich selber den Gedanken hatte meinen Wohnsitz zur Rente nach DK zu verlegen. Ich habe mein Vorhaben begraben weil die Hürden einfach zu hoch liegen und die Kosten nicht überschaubar sind.

Zum Fischen auf dem LL-Belt. 
Es gibt ja die mutigen Schiffsführer (Leihboote) die meinen es mit einem Containerschiff aufnehmen zu müssen. Die Wissen überhaupt nicht was so ein großes Schiff an Verdrängung hat und welche Bug/ Heckwellen entstehen und bleiben stur im Fahrwasser. Das ist übrigens vollkommen Windunabhängig. Sogar zur Colour Line/ Stena Line sollte genügend Abstand gehalten werden. 
Viel schlimmer ist dass viele in den Booten keine Schwimmwesten anlegen bevor man auf die offene See fährt. Das gilt für Allem für Kinder. Was nützt mir eine Schwimmweste an Bord die ich erst anlegen muss wenn es zu spät ist ? 

VG Stefan


----------



## Hare‘s Ear (19. August 2021)

Moin! 
kurzer Zwischenstand:
Gestern sehr windig, Platten gingen aber gut bei 8 m Tiefe.
Heute auf Dorsch draußen gewesen und zwei schöne 75er bei 20-30m gefangen und noch eine Makrele. Mal schauen was morgen noch so geht.


----------



## rule270 (20. August 2021)

Hy
versuch mal Rot Dunkel (keine Leuchtfarben) zu fischen und auf der Schnur vor dem Wirbel eine größere Perle aufzuziehen wird Wunder.
OK. Gruß vom Wetterfrosch. Ha-Ha 
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (20. August 2021)

Die Tage habe ich im Internet, ich meine es war T-Online, gelesen das die Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee unwiederbringlich gekippt sind!
Auch überlegt man sich ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre gerade die großen Dorschweibchen vom Fang auszuschließen da diese, auf Grund ihrer Größe mehr Laich ablegen als die kleineren Dorschweibchen! Als ich das las habe ich nur gedacht das es für den Dorsch insgesamt mehr als Mau aussieht und uns Sport- und Hobbyanglern wohl nichts anderes übrig bleibt auf andere Zielfische zu angeln! Ich denke hier ist jetzt ein jeder gefragt die noch bestehenden Dorchbestände zu schützen! Neben der Überfischung sollen auch die höheren Wassertemperaturen, in der westlichen Ostsee, zum Rückgang der Dorschpopulationen beitragen!
Welche Info´s habt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Dorschjigger (20. August 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Die Tage habe ich im Internet, ich meine es war T-Online, gelesen das die Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee unwiederbringlich gekippt sind!
> Auch überlegt man sich ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre gerade die großen Dorschweibchen vom Fang auszuschließen da diese, auf Grund ihrer Größe mehr Laich ablegen als die kleineren Dorschweibchen! Als ich das las habe ich nur gedacht das es für den Dorsch insgesamt mehr als Mau aussieht und uns Sport- und Hobbyanglern wohl nichts anderes übrig bleibt auf andere Zielfische zu angeln! Ich denke hier ist jetzt ein jeder gefragt die noch bestehenden Dorchbestände zu schützen! Neben der Überfischung sollen auch die höheren Wassertemperaturen, in der westlichen Ostsee, zum Rückgang der Dorschpopulationen beitragen!
> Welche Info´s habt Ihr darüber?


Guten Morgen,

ich habe gleiches im Radio gehört. Ist ja eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, da die Bestände in der östlichen Ostsee ja vor 2 Jahren meine ich kollabiert sind. Damals stand laut Berichten der Wissenschaftler der Bestand in der westlichen Ostsee schon auf der Kippe und es wurde prognostiziert, dass dieser zeitnah ebenfalls kollabieren wird. Da die Berufsfischer relativ locker weiter fischen durften und wir mit dem umstrittenen Baglimit belegt wurden, dürfte es dann jetzt wohl soweit sein.
Die Ursachen, ob Wassertemperatur und/ oder Überfischung etc., sind ja erstmal zweitrangig. Der gesunde Menschenverstand gebietet, dass jetzt das Fangverbot für alle kommt, was zwei/ drei Jahre herausgezögert wurde. Meine gelesen zu haben, dass mindestens 10 Jahre angepeilt werden müssen. Das ist zwar hart für die Fischer und auch den Angeltourismus, aber nimmt ja nur vorweg, was jetzt schon eintritt. 
Auch für Angler ist das natürlich hart (natürlich lange nicht so hart wie für die, deren Jobs daran hängen), ich angele seit 25 Jahren im Sommerurlaub auf Dorsch (erst in der Lübecker Bucht, jetzt vor LL) und liebe die Angelei, wie auch den Dorsch in der Pfanne, aber es ist alternativlos. Es bleibt dann der Wechsel des Zielfisches oder aber noch weiter in den Norden oder Westen zu reisen.


----------



## cocorell (20. August 2021)

@ Dorschjigger, 
richtig, jetzt ist bei jedem selbst die Eigenverantwortung gefragt!
Und ja......der Stichtag ist der 11.09.2021 und die Zahl des Tages lautet heute 22. Noch 22 Tage bis Langeland! 
Freue mich schon auf den Moment wenn ich die Strasse runter nach Lohals fahre und den Hafen sehe, dann weiß ich das ich angekommen bin! Dann nur noch schnell das Boot übernehmen, das Auto leer machen, schnell das Ferienhaus im Hafen häuslich eingerichtet und falls ich dann, nach 650 km Anreise, noch fit genug bin geht es mit dem Boot raus auf den Belt!


----------



## buttweisser (20. August 2021)

Eigenverantwortung? Was soll damit bewirkt werden? Glaubst du denn das der einzelne Angler, der sein persönliches Mindestmaß hochsetzt oder gleich auf die Angelei auf Dorsch verzichtet, den Dorsch retten kann? Ich denke,  damit kann man sich nur bissl auf die eigene Schulter klopfen, dem Dorsch hilft das gar nicht. 

Hier hilft als Hauptmaßnahme nur eins und zwar das sofortige und komplette Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei in der gesamten Ostsee.


----------



## cocorell (21. August 2021)

@buttweiser,

Jedem steht frei sich so zu verhalten wie er/sie es für richtig hält!


----------



## buttweisser (21. August 2021)

cocorell 

Was du mit Eigenverantwortung meinst ist ja nicht verkehrt und ich finde es auch gut, aber es wird dem Dorsch leider nicht helfen.


----------



## rule270 (21. August 2021)

Hy
Eigenverantwortung fängt damit schon bei sich selbst an. Sich an Regeln zu halten hat ja seinen Grund in unsrer Gesellschaftsordnung. Das ist doch klar oder?
Wenn schon die Schleppnetzfischerei im östlichen Teil der Ostsee zu beeinflussen wäre, dann kann auch wieder etwas heranwachsen. Die Ketten am Netzende machen den Untergrund wie mit einer Fräse kaputt. Schade  dieses  handeln das gesamte Ökosystem zerstört wird damit.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (21. August 2021)

rule270

Hi Rudi, Ich bin da vollkommen bei Dir und das Thema der leidigen Schleppfischerei ist ja nicht neu. Die Schlepper zerstören ja nicht nur den Lebensraum für Dorsche sondern pflügen auch die Bänke um die von Plattfischen frequentiert sind und zerstören deren Lebensraum zusätzlich. Schade, ich habe es schon öfter angesprochen aber man wurde als Pessimist und Schwarzseher diffamiert. 

Es ist schon sehr befremdlich dass der Fischladen in Spodsbjerg keinen Dorsch in der Auslage hatte (ich hatte darüber berichtet) und dafür Seelachs/ Köhler, Pollak, wie immer genannt angeboten wurde wobei die Preise mehr wie unverschämt waren. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass soooo viele Seelachse, P oder K im Belt gefangen werden. Also angekarrt von der DK-Nordsee ?
Dann das Angebot vom Filet der Platten in Massen in der Auslage (im Fischsud schwimmend) aber wer Plattfische kennt weiß dass ein Filet sich doch wirklich nur lohnt von einem Plattfisch von min. 35 CM aufwärts. Alles Andere darunter (Mindestmaß beachten) kann man auch locker *ganz* in der Pfanne bruzzeln. 

Zum Schluss, auch wenn ich geköpft oder geprügelt werde und damit habe ich auch kein Problem..
Dennoch, Ich war in der letzten Woche mal wieder, also wie jeden Tag am Hafen. Es gibt dort im Moment 3 x SG... , große registrierte Stellnetztfischer. Ein Schiff SG... hat seine Netze getauscht welches über ein Transportsystem Schiff/ Land an eine an Land stehende Box entsorgt wurde. Die Box  hat wohl ca. 1,5 QM Verfügbarkeit ? Der Fischer hat 2 Boxen gefüllt  und ich gehe davon aus dass pro Box ca. 2000 ME Netze waren. 
D.h. 4000 ME Netz pro Schiff, d.h. hochgerechnet auf 3 Schiffe 12000 ME Netze. ? Die Berufsfischer dezemieren sich selber.
Die Nebenerwerbsfischer auch mit SG...Kennung sind da noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## rule270 (22. August 2021)

Hy Stefan
Ich bin auch mit Dir der Ansicht das die Auslagen voll sind. Abgesehen von den Preisen in DK. Die Fische kommen aus ganz Dänemark aus der Fischbörse .
Ich Angle im Herbst immer 1 Woche in Helsingborg auf Hering da werden auch viele Makrelen und Heringe gefangen. Die letzten Jahre waren weniger Dorsche dabei als Beifang. Die Berufsfischer   (SG...) habe alle ein Kontingent zur Abnahme von diversen Arten,alles andere verschwindet auch wieder im Meer???.
OK. Ich Stelle seid Jahren in Buckemose fest das Morgens früh  schon ein Boot ein sowie ausgeslippt wurde. Ich kenne auch die Stellen wo die Kannister oder Bojen ohne Nummer liegen. Netze ( Nette) von Privatleuten müssen mit Nummern versehen werden. Diese Leute haben es auf Lachs sowie Mefos abgesehen und fangen auch. Restaurants kaufen pro Stck mit 50-100 Kr. privat ein hat mir ein Freund gesagt . Auch die Schnorchler Tauchvereine  starten in Buckemose. Einige Schnorchler sind mit Besenstielen die am Ende einen Nagel haben warum nur?? Das nur zur Info mal am Rande gesagt. Soetwas zahlt sich auf Dauer aus..
LG
Rudi


----------



## ole-brumm (25. August 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Man sieht Makrelen auch auf dem Echolot, entweder sind die Schwärme so dicht das die Tiefenanzeige spinnt und plötzlich nur noch 4m Wassertiefe anzeigt
> obwohl es an der Stelle 50m tief ist oder man sieht auch einzelne Fische.
> Habe selber schon Makrelen die auf Sicht unterm Boot lang gezogen sind auf dem Echolot angezeigt bekommen.
> Schwimmblase halte ich für ein Märchen, da auch Quallen, Algen und absinkende Pilker angezeigt werden.
> Im Normallfall wird jede unterschiedlich Dichte auf dem Echolot angezeigt.


Ich bin auch der Meinung und festen Überzeugung daß auf meinen Geräten Makrelen angezeigt werden. Es kommt aber auch immer ein kleines bisschen auf das Gerät und den dazugehörigen Schwinger an. Bei einem Gerät für 89 € und einem Schwinger so groß wie ein Fingernagel... naja, ich denke man versteht was ich meine. ;-)


----------



## necropolis (25. August 2021)

ole-brumm schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung und festen Überzeugung daß auf meinen Geräten Makrelen angezeigt werden. Es kommt aber auch immer ein kleines bisschen auf das Gerät und den dazugehörigen Schwinger an. Bei einem Gerät für 89 € und einem Schwinger so groß wie ein Fingernagel... naja, ich denke man versteht was ich meine. ;-)


Nein man versteht gar nichts, ich jedenfalls nicht  
Eine andere Frage:
wie lange halten die Wattwürmer gekühlt und kann man auch Tauwürmer fürs erste als Köder benutzen ?


----------



## familienvater (25. August 2021)

So , noch zwei Mal schlafen und dann auf nach Langeland .


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. August 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Nein man versteht gar nichts, ich jedenfalls nicht...
> Eine andere Frage:
> wie lange halten die Wattwürmer gekühlt und kann man auch Tauwürmer fürs erste als Köder benutzen ?


Also im Kühlschrank bei optimaler Lagerung halten die Wattis maximal 3 Tage würd ich sagen. Wenn man die Würmer einmal mit auf dem Boot hatte und die nen bisschen Wärme abbekommen haben, bzw. nicht optimal gelagert wurden, sind die am nächsten Morgen Matsch. Kannst die also nach dem Angeln getrost verfüttern, wenn noch welche über sind. Bei den Seeringlern ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber unterm Strich ähnlich.
Tauwürmer, Muschelfleisch, Krabben und andere Würmer funktionieren alle. Wattwürmer sind sicherlich der Topköder, aber alles andere funktioniert auch gut. Selbst diese künstlichen Wattwürmer sollen fangen, habe ich selbst aber noch nicht getestet. 
Wir graben uns hier an der Nordsee immer unsere Wattwürmer selbst und nehmen die dann mit. Halten dann 2/3 Tage und danach switchen wir um auf Stabmuschelfleisch (Schwertmuschel). Kaufen würde ich die Wattwürmer/ Seeringler nicht. Bei den Preisen vergeht einem der Spaß am Angeln, vor allem wenn an einem Tag mal nichts geht und man am Ende des Tages Wattwürmer für 10 € über Bord wirft....
Solltet ihr euch die Würmer nicht selbst graben können, würde ich einfach Tauwürmer oder eingefrorene Muscheln/ Krabben mitnehmen. So viel besser laufen die Wattwürmer nicht.


Bzgl. des Echolots denke ich das Ole- Brumm meint, dass wenn man nen gutes Echolot mit großem Geber hat, schon Makrelen auf dem Echolot sehen kann, bei den günstigen und älteren Echoloten wie z.B. auf den meisten Leihbooten wirst du die Makrelen nicht sehen... (ob das so ist, keine Ahnung!)


----------



## necropolis (26. August 2021)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Also im Kühlschrank bei optimaler Lagerung halten die Wattis maximal 3 Tage würd ich sagen. Wenn man die Würmer einmal mit auf dem Boot hatte und die nen bisschen Wärme abbekommen haben, bzw. nicht optimal gelagert wurden, sind die am nächsten Morgen Matsch. Kannst die also nach dem Angeln getrost verfüttern, wenn noch welche über sind. Bei den Seeringlern ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber unterm Strich ähnlich.
> Tauwürmer, Muschelfleisch, Krabben und andere Würmer funktionieren alle. Wattwürmer sind sicherlich der Topköder, aber alles andere funktioniert auch gut. Selbst diese künstlichen Wattwürmer sollen fangen, habe ich selbst aber noch nicht getestet.
> Wir graben uns hier an der Nordsee immer unsere Wattwürmer selbst und nehmen die dann mit. Halten dann 2/3 Tage und danach switchen wir um auf Stabmuschelfleisch (Schwertmuschel). Kaufen würde ich die Wattwürmer/ Seeringler nicht. Bei den Preisen vergeht einem der Spaß am Angeln, vor allem wenn an einem Tag mal nichts geht und man am Ende des Tages Wattwürmer für 10 € über Bord wirft....
> Solltet ihr euch die Würmer nicht selbst graben können, würde ich einfach Tauwürmer oder eingefrorene Muscheln/ Krabben mitnehmen. So viel besser laufen die Wattwürmer nicht.
> ...


Danke Dir!!!  
Kannst Du ggf. kurz schreiben wo man diese Stabmuscheln im Handel bekommt?
Und welche Garnelen?

Danke Dir!!


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. August 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Danke Dir!!!
> Kannst Du ggf. kurz schreiben wo man diese Stabmuscheln im Handel bekommt?
> Und welche Garnelen?
> 
> Danke Dir!!


Stabmuscheln bekommt man hin und wieder im Einzelhandel (z.B. Edeka), ansonsten im Großhandel wie z.B. Metro. oder im Internet bestellen.
Krabben/ Garnelen die ganz normalen Nordseekrabben. Am besten frisch kaufen, gekocht geht aber auch, halten aber nicht so lange am Haken. Krabben dürfte es auch im Großhandel geben oder im Fischgeschäft vor Ort, weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2021)

familienvater schrieb:


> So , noch zwei Mal schlafen und dann auf nach Langeland .


So sieht´s aus


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2021)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Stabmuscheln bekommt man hin und wieder im Einzelhandel (z.B. Edeka), ansonsten im Großhandel wie z.B. Metro. oder im Internet bestellen.
> Krabben/ Garnelen die ganz normalen Nordseekrabben. Am besten frisch kaufen, gekocht geht aber auch, halten aber nicht so lange am Haken. Krabben dürfte es auch im Großhandel geben oder im Fischgeschäft vor Ort, weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht.
> 
> Gruß


Wir haben uns auch heute frische Nordseekrabben organsiert. Diese werden portioniert und eingefroren. Funktioniert nicht viel schlechter als der dort käuflich zu erwerbende Seeringler, ist aber wesentlich günstiger, Ist halt nur kein Köder, um richtig rauszufeuern, wie z.B.b von der Brandung.


----------



## jürgeng. (26. August 2021)

Hi,
die gekochten und gepulten etwas größeren Krabben gibt es oben in Salzlake eingelegt in der Kühlabteilung in jedem Superbrugsen (Supermarkt).
Die teilen sich dann die Haken mit den Anglern 
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auch heute frische Nordseekrabben organsiert. Diese werden portioniert und eingefroren. Funktioniert nicht viel schlechter als der dort käuflich zu erwerbende Seeringler, ist aber wesentlich günstiger, Ist halt nur kein Köder, um richtig rauszufeuern, wie z.B.b von der Brandung.



Ähh, stop mal bitte - was heißt "frisch" ?

Meinst Du Nordseekrabben im *glasigen* , ungekochten  Zustand !?

R.S.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ähh, stop mal bitte - was heißt "frisch" ?
> 
> Meinst Du Nordseekrabben im *glasigen* , ungekochten  Zustand !?
> 
> R.S.



Die Frage hat sich mir auch schon gestellt. Die Nordseekrabben werden doch direkt noch an Bord des Kutters gekocht, die bekommt man wohl auch nicht "roh", mir ist zumindest keine Bezugsquelle bekannt. Kochen gilt auch als Tierschutzrechtliche Art der Tötung von Krabben, wie sonst soll das funktionieren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. August 2021)

Eine Packung Sandaale sollte auch immer im Gepäck sein. Bekommt Ihr entweder im Futterhaus oder bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg, liegt auf dem Weg nach DK


----------



## necropolis (26. August 2021)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten Jungs!


----------



## Dorschjigger (26. August 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Frage hat sich mir auch schon gestellt. Die Nordseekrabben werden doch direkt noch an Bord des Kutters gekocht, die bekommt man wohl auch nicht "roh", mir ist zumindest keine Bezugsquelle bekannt. Kochen gilt auch als Tierschutzrechtliche Art der Tötung von Krabben, wie sonst soll das funktionieren.


Bei uns an der Küste bekommt man immer, zumindest aber auf Bestellung, auch ungekochte Krabben am Kutter. ‍


----------



## cocorell (27. August 2021)

Zu den Naturköder wie z.B. Wattwurm,  Krabben, Muscheln oder Fischstreifen, Fischfetzen habe ich auch mal eine Frage! 
Wir kennen das ja alle, dass diese Naturköder mit der Zeit recht wabbelig am Haken hängen, sich gerne ablösen oder gar beim Auswerfen vom Haken fliegen.
Wie sichert Ihr die Köder auf dem Haken, um einen vorzeitigen Verlust zu vermeiden? Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Bait - Elastic, oder ähnlichem, und taugt das überhaupt?


----------



## cocorell (27. August 2021)

familienvater schrieb:


> So , noch zwei Mal schlafen und dann auf nach Langeland .



Na dann wünsche ich Euch mal eine super schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit auf LL. Lasst uns, die die später auf die Insel reisen, noch was im Teich!
Bei uns heißt es, " noch 15 Tage bis Lohals"!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. August 2021)

Moin,
jeder Köder wird irgendwann immer mal wabbelig und grundsätzlich kann jeden nach 15 Minuten wechseln.  Wenn ich mit Naturköder fische, dann habe ich eine Affinität für Seeringelwürmer, denn die halten am besten. Bei den Sandaalen und Heringsfetzen mache ich es so, das ich sie mit einem Bindfaden ein bisschen fixiere. 
Überwiegend fische ich mir Paternoster auf Butt und die Fische beißen meistens auf den oberen Köder, klar ist da auch mal eine Doublette dabei, wenn Sie richtig Bock haben. Auch die Meefos beißen immer auf den oberen Hacken. Das liegt daran, das der Köder hin und her schwebt und den gewissen Reiz auslöst. Um den Wurmschwund einzugrenzen montiere ich am unteren Haken einen Auftriebskörper, geht auch gut und die Krebse kommen da nicht so gut ran. Ja dann habe ich schon solche Sternstunden öfters erlebt, das ich mit 50 Seeringler (Kneifer) dann schon des öfteren mit 50 Platten nach Hause gefahren bin. Wenn ich nicht so viele Würmer habe, fische ich mit Sargblei und Durchlaufmontage. Dann benötigt man nur einen Wurm. Auf das System stelle ich um, falls es einmal zu Krebslastig sein sollte.
TL


----------



## cocorell (27. August 2021)

@Meerfroelle 1959,


danke für die Ratschläge. Den einen oder anderen Tipp werde ich bestimmt umsetzen!


----------



## SFVNOR (27. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auch heute frische Nordseekrabben organsiert. Diese werden portioniert und eingefroren. Funktioniert nicht viel schlechter als der dort käuflich zu erwerbende Seeringler, ist aber wesentlich günstiger, Ist halt nur kein Köder, um richtig rauszufeuern, wie z.B.b von der Brandung.


Abhilfe kann ein elastisches Bait Band sein um den Köder (Krabben/ Muscheln) am Haken zu fixieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ähh, stop mal bitte - was heißt "frisch" ?
> 
> Meinst Du Nordseekrabben im *glasigen* , ungekochten  Zustand !?
> 
> R.S.


Frischen Granat aus Bremerhafen


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Frischen Granat aus Bremerhafen



Gekocht oder ungekocht  ?

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. August 2021)

jo gekocht und dann Majo unterrühren und ab aufs Blötchen


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. August 2021)

ob wir die noch kochen weiß ich nicht, aktuell sind die Roh.
Mein Kumpel aus Bremen hat das besorgt.


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. August 2021)

Wollte nochmal sagen, dass ich froh bin, hier recht entspannt über die Situation des Angelns auf Langeland (Spodsbjerg), der Dorsch- und auch Plattfischbestände und des Einflusses der Fischer, der Schleppfischer etc diskutieren zu können. Muss ja nicht immer jeder der gleichen Meinung dazu sein.
Allerdings bin ich auch in versch. Facebock-Gruppen dazu und habe den Eindruck, dass besonders in einer Gruppe kritische Beiträge vor allem zu dem Einfluss der örtlichen Berufsfischer (Netze etc..) sowie alle negativen Meinungen zu den Auswirkungen auf den örtlichen Tourismus gelöscht werden. Das finde ich sehr schade. 

Hier freue ich mich auf Fangmeldungen und ebenso auf kritische Berichte!


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. August 2021)

Hallo LL Gemeinde. Durch den Tunnel sind wir durch


----------



## cocorell (28. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo LL Gemeinde. Durch den Tunnel sind wir durch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann seid froh zeitig losgefahren zu sein. Ich kenn den Tunnel, wie fast alle anderen hier auch , ganz ganz anders.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. August 2021)

Nicht vergessen, die Däne haben seit heute die Einreisregelungen "verschärft" für Ungeimpfte und Genesene! ich wünsche allen die Heute losdüsen einen schönen Urlaub und schöne Fänge.
TL


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. August 2021)

Sauber Torsten!!!
Wünsche dir bestes Wetter sowie Angelbedingungen, den Rest werdet ihr schon richten …


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. August 2021)

Erstes Bier in Dänemark


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. August 2021)

Genau der richtige Start jetzt fehlen nur noch die Eimerbilder


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Genau der richtige Start jetzt fehlen nur noch die Eimerbilder


Soll ich Aal angeln?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. August 2021)

die sind ja auch noch da........... wünsche Dir und deinen Männers eine tolle Zeit und ein erfolgreiches Angeln.... seit Ihr gut über die Grenze gekommen


----------



## familienvater (29. August 2021)

So , Gestern ohne Probleme nach 9 Stunden Fahrt und ohne Stau gut in Langeland angekommen und Ferienhausschlüssel übernommen . Dann zur Wohnung und "Alles" aus bzw "eingeräumt" und dann fing es leider an zu Regnen . Noch ein kleineres Problem mit dem Internet und Fernseher gehabt und uns kurz mit Novasol in Verbindung gesetzt ( sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit) . Dann was gegessen und noch kurz umgeschaut und ins Bett "gefallen"  . Heute mal auf Mefo probieren und Abends zu Ibi (ist evtl von Euch auch jemand dort ?) . Der weitere Urlaub wird dannWetter abhängig geplant .  Schauen dann mal was kommt , nur keinen Stress !!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. August 2021)

Dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Zeit und bin gespannt auf die Meerforellenaktivitäten auf der schönen Insel. Schlechtes Wetter gibt es ja nicht für Meefoangler, nur falsche Bekleidung und Du weist ja Schietwetter ist Meefowetter


----------



## hans albers (29. August 2021)

moin....

wollte nicht extra nen neuen fred aufmachen....
fahre im september mit nem kumpel für 5 tage  von HH nach D.

kennt jemend gute tips für bis ca.  100km nach der grenze (nord oder ostsee egal) oder auch fluss.
auch zb boots vermieter (oder einfach vor ort erfragen)

wollte zwei spinnruten / zwei pilkruten und ne brandungsrute mitnehmen.

danke schonmal !


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. August 2021)

Moin,

bei Mommark Charterboot auf Als machst du nichts falsch. Super Boote, Stellen im Gps schon einprogrammiert, sehr freundlich.
Ansonsten kommt halt drauf an, was du willst.


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2021)

mommark ist nen guter tip und Als liegt ja auf dem weg.
naja ..wir wollen halt einen tag auch mit dem boot raus zu zweit, ne runde pilken,oder gummi.
was kostet das ca.?

ansonsten dachte ich mir nen tag brandungsangeln und /oder von ner mole spinnen /paternoster.


----------



## Dorschjigger (30. August 2021)

Moin moin,
jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage und die hat es gleich in sich bzw. ist eine der wichtigsten des ganzen Urlaubs ;-) 
Was kostet Bier/ ein Kasten Bier auf LL? Wir haben all die Jahre unser Bier mit auf die Insel gebracht und waren vorher immer in Holland, um uns mit pfandfreien Dosen einzudecken. Unsere "Reste" waren dann auf de Insel auch immer gerne genommen... :-D 
Dieses Jahr ließ sich die Shoppingtour zu unseren Nachbarn nicht mehr einrichten, auch wegen der Pandemie. Jetzt stehen wir vor der Entscheidung unser Bier mit nach LL zu schleppen und das Pfand dann wieder mit zurück oder aber uns vor Ort einzudecken. 
Da ist jetzt der Preis entscheidend, ob es der Aufwand wert ist. Ich meine, dass wir vor Jahren mal nen paar Flaschen Cola und Sprite auf LL nachgekauft und bei den Preisen große Augen gemacht haben.....?!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2021)

Hochprozentigen mitnehmen, muss man nicht soviel schleppen …


----------



## jürgeng. (30. August 2021)

Wir nehmen seit Jahren kein Bier mehr mit, das dänische schmeckt zu gut, finde ich. Tuborg, Carlsberg, etc. haben doch was. 
Aktuelle Preise kannst Du unter der Website von Superbrugsen und dort unter tilbudavis die aktuellen Angebote sehen, dann könnt ihr selbst entscheiden. 
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. August 2021)

Tuborg gibs selbst beim Aldi in Rudköbing und es ist kaum teurer als in D.
Wir nehmen auch schon lange nix mehr mit.


----------



## buttweisser (30. August 2021)

Tuborg und Carlsberg schmecken gut? Da komme ich aber stark ins grübeln.   

Aber für ein oder zwei Wochen Urlaub kann man ja ein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## cocorell (31. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hochprozentigen mitnehmen, muss man nicht soviel schleppen …


Dann hat man zumindest, am anderen Morgen, von dem dänischen " Schädelbier" keinen dicken Kopf!
Ich will jetzt nicht böse sein, aber mit dem dänischen Bier ist es wie mit dem holländischem Heineken. Es dient max. der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme! Von Geschmack kann man da nicht wirklich reden.


----------



## Dorschjigger (31. August 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Wir nehmen seit Jahren kein Bier mehr mit, das dänische schmeckt zu gut, finde ich. Tuborg, Carlsberg, etc. haben doch was.
> Aktuelle Preise kannst Du unter der Website von Superbrugsen und dort unter tilbudavis die aktuellen Angebote sehen, dann könnt ihr selbst entscheiden.
> Gruss
> Jürgen



Danke für die Infos. Ich habe mal beim Super Brugsen nachgesehen und zudem den Bierpreis in Dänemark recherchiert. Der durchschnittliche Literpreis liegt in DM bei 1,70 €. In Deutschland bekomme ich ein "Markenbier" im Angebot in der Dose für 0,70 € den Liter. 
Das ist nicht weltbewegend, aber je nach Größe der Gruppe kann das ja auch mal schnell 100 € bis 200 € in der Woche ausmachen (Also wir sind nicht die ganze Zeit stramm, aber 2 Bier zum Essen, 2-3 Bier aufm Boot und nen paar Bier am Abend in gemütlicher Runde.... kleine Rechtfertigung :-D ).


----------



## Dorschjigger (31. August 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Dann hat man zumindest, am anderen Morgen, von dem dänischen " Schädelbier" keinen dicken Kopf!
> Ich will jetzt nicht böse sein, aber mit dem dänischen Bier ist es wie mit dem holländischem Heineken. Es dient max. der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme! Von Geschmack kann man da nicht wirklich reden.


Das kommt dann auch noch dazu...Denke wir werden es 50/50 halten. Grundversorgung mitnehmen und dann noch etwas vor Ort nachkaufen.


----------



## cocorell (31. August 2021)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Ich habe mal beim Super Brugsen nachgesehen und zudem den Bierpreis in Dänemark recherchiert. Der durchschnittliche Literpreis liegt in DM bei 1,70 €. In Deutschland bekomme ich ein "Markenbier" im Angebot in der Dose für 0,70 € den Liter.
> Das ist nicht weltbewegend, aber je nach Größe der Gruppe kann das ja auch mal schnell 100 € bis 200 € in der Woche ausmachen (Also wir sind nicht die ganze Zeit stramm, aber 2 Bier zum Essen, 2-3 Bier aufm Boot und nen paar Bier am Abend in gemütlicher Runde.... kleine Rechtfertigung :-D ).


Je größer die Gruppe, umso geringer der eigene Betrag der zu zahlen ist ( Umlageverfahren ), umso günstiger das Bier! 
Aber ich fahre ja nicht in Urlaub um Geld zu sparen und muss, wenn es gar nicht anders geht, die ortsüblichen Preise in kauf nehmen!


----------



## dorschkillercr (31. August 2021)

wenn ihr keine anderen probleme habt außer dem bier dann müsste der urlaub klappen


----------



## Dorschjigger (31. August 2021)

Da die Fangmeldungen weiterhin ausbleiben, bleibt Bier und Wein der einzige Rettungsanker hier im Forum 
Als "Sparen" würde ich das auch nicht bezeichnen. Wenn meine Frau Schuhe kauft, die von 200 € auf 150 € reduziert wurden, bezeichne ich das auch nicht als Sparen  (bei ner neuen Rute allerdings schon  )
So Spaß beiseite, allen auf LL weiterhin Petri Heil.
So langsam kann mit dem Packen begonnen werden, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## schweizer (31. August 2021)

Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage und die hat es gleich in sich bzw. ist eine der wichtigsten des ganzen Urlaubs ;-)
> Was kostet Bier/ ein Kasten Bier auf LL? Wir haben all die Jahre unser Bier mit auf die Insel gebracht und waren vorher immer in Holland, um uns mit pfandfreien Dosen einzudecken. Unsere "Reste" waren dann auf de Insel auch immer gerne genommen... :-D
> Dieses Jahr ließ sich die Shoppingtour zu unseren Nachbarn nicht mehr einrichten, auch wegen der Pandemie. Jetzt stehen wir vor der Entscheidung unser Bier mit nach LL zu schleppen und das Pfand dann wieder mit zurück oder aber uns vor Ort einzudecken.
> Da ist jetzt der Preis entscheidend, ob es der Aufwand wert ist. Ich meine, dass wir vor Jahren mal nen paar Flaschen Cola und Sprite auf LL nachgekauft und bei den Preisen große Augen gemacht haben.....?!


Schaut mal hier:     * https://sundbryg.dk/*
Die Jungs brauen ein sehr gutes Bier in einer ganz kleinen Brauerei.Kann "Mann u.Frau"auch probieren.


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Dann hat man zumindest, am anderen Morgen, von dem dänischen " Schädelbier" keinen dicken Kopf!
> Ich will jetzt nicht böse sein, aber mit dem dänischen Bier ist es wie mit dem holländischem Heineken. Es dient max. der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme! Von Geschmack kann man da nicht wirklich reden.


Aber wie sagt man:
erst Faxe, dann pack´se.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. August 2021)

Wir nehmen zu unseren Dk Trips schon lange kein Hauseigenes Bier Meer mit, da kann man im Urlaub ruhig die Dänische Wirtschaft fördern


----------



## fischerheinrich (31. August 2021)

wird denn aktuell wirklich so schlecht gefangen..?
Beim Angelcentrum Langeland auf der Homepage stehen für 2021 bis dato nur 4 Fische der Woche auf dem Zettel und der letzte ist auch schon wieder 3 Wochen her...


----------



## Ladi74 (31. August 2021)

Falls ihr polnische Kollegen oder Freunde habt, könnte man sich seinen Vorrat auch von denen mitbringen lassen, wenn die mal nach Polen fahren.
Mein Koll guckt immer, was grade im Angebot ist.
Ich bezahle 50Cent für die 0,5L z.T. 0,55l Dose. Kein Pfand, schmeckt gut und kein Dünnbier(5,5% ist bei denen Minimum).


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. September 2021)

Moin Jungens, ich will mich dann Mal einmal kurz melden, da ja alle warten. Also Mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung bis heute. Samstag anreise, derbe Wind, Bundesliga schauen und derbe einen trinken. Sonntag, Wind. Vom Hafen in Rudköbing ein paar Makrelen und Heringe gefangen. Montag morgen Wind. Raus auf Platte, aber auch das war zäh. So ca. 20 Stück mit genommen. Geangelt vom treibenden boot zwischen 6-12m. Gestern und heute Bombenwetter. Immer raus und alle bekannten stellen abgeklappert. Es bleibt harter Tobak. Dorsch zu finden und zu fangen, nicht schwer. In akzeptablen Größen leider wohl. Wir haben gestern und heute zusammen mit 5 Mann 2 Dorsche mitgenommen, die beide über 60cm waren. Der Rest war maximal 45, und das tuen wir uns und auch dem dorschen nicht an. Schade das es viele gibt, die das nachweislich auf dem Meer anders sehen. Was OK war sind Heringe und Makrele, das macht schon Spaß. Seelachse gab es auch ein paar, allerdings auch eher kleine. Wittlingen ebenso. Aber es macht wieder Spaß. Wir brauchen keine Filets für ein Jahr. Wir kommen wieder. Fakt ist aber, nur zur Makrelenzeit.


----------



## fischerheinrich (2. September 2021)

so sehe ich das auch, die Truhe muss nicht bis zum Anschlag immer voll werden.
Wobei, mit 5 Mann nur 2 passende Dorsche bei bestem Wetter ist ja auch etwas ernüchternd.
Sind immer noch viele Netze gestellt?
Beste Grüße, das Wetter soll die nächsten Tage ja gut werden!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. September 2021)

Heute wieder Top Wetter. Haben 6 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 75cm mit genommen. Ansonsten gab es auch wieder viele, viele kleine. Dazu auch wieder kleine Seelachse. Zu den dorschen in der Kühltasche gesellten sich noch 100 Heringe und ca. 50 Makrelen. Das ist so ein normaler Schnitt der letzten Ausfahrten. Morgen soll es sehr windig werden. Mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. September 2021)

Netze sind nach wie vor viele da. Und auch genug Angler die ihr BAG Limit erfüllen, aber mit 35cm dorschen ist das nicht rühmlich. Aber auch ein paar schöne Fische bis 6 Kg habe ich gesehen. Selber heute auf einen gehakten Dorsch im Mittelwasser einen brachialen Einstieg bekommen, vorher auch schon Mal auf einen Hering. Aber auf den Dorsch war wie ein gehaktes U-Boot. Und der hatte einen derben Riss. Denke auch das es ein sehr sehr guter Dorsch war


----------



## nowortg (3. September 2021)

Morgen geht es endlich los, eine Woche Bagenkop... das erste mal seit 2 Jahren. Mal schauen was das gibt. Ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit und ich komme mit dem Boot aufs Wasser.
Allen die auch morgen reisen, egal ob hin oder zurück, wünsche ich eine enspannte, stau- und knitterfreie Fahrt.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Piingxxl (3. September 2021)

Hallo, bin neu hier und fahre morgen mit meiner Süssen auch seit langer Zeit mal wieder nach Langeland  

Kann man sich vielleicht treffen und zusammen versuchen ein paar schöne Fische zu überlisten ?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. September 2021)

nowortg schrieb:


> Morgen geht es endlich los, eine Woche Bagenkop... das erste mal seit 2 Jahren. Mal schauen was das gibt. Ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit und ich komme mit dem Boot aufs Wasser.
> Allen die auch morgen reisen, egal ob hin oder zurück, wünsche ich eine enspannte, stau- und knitterfreie Fahrt.
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> ...



Hi Jens, du bekommst top wetter


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. September 2021)

Heute war es etwas ruppig, aber wir haben noch ein paar driften auf Hering und Makrele gemacht. Es hat sich voll gelohnt
 Makrele und Hering satt. Viererpacks keine Seltenheit...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. September 2021)

Eine tolle Woche, tolle Leute, super Wetter. Ich freu mich schon auf 2022. Mach et joot


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. September 2021)

Torsten du alter Haudegen, ich hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß gehabt unabhängig von den Fängen…
 Bis wann seid ihr noch da???
Gruß Thomas…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute war es etwas ruppig, aber wir haben noch ein paar driften auf Hering und Makrele gemacht. Es hat sich voll gelohnt
> Makrele und Hering satt. Viererpacks keine Seltenheit...
> 
> 
> ...


P.S: Die Rute hinter dir ist schon wieder krumm  …


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (4. September 2021)

Guten Morgen an alle und ein schönen Tag in langeland. 
Nach anfänglich Skagen als Reiseziel ist es nun langeland bei meiner Familie geworden. Im Netz habe ich schon einiges über diesen Teil Dänemarks in Erfahrung bringen können. U. a. das es z. B.  Für dorsch Sinn macht sich ein Boot im Hafen zu mieten bzw.  Sich welche anzuschließen.  
Nun mal meine Frage allgemein: Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Was kostet es sich selbst ein Boot zu leihen oder ggf sich bei einem guide anzumelden / mit zu fahren? Könnt ihr evtl.  etwas empfehlen?  
Im herbsturlaub,  so mein Gedanke, wollte ich Dan. Gerne mal mit der Familie oder halt einem Kind raus auf See und unser Glück versuchen.  Achso.. Vielleicht auch noch hilfreich.. Wir sind im Süd / Ost Bereich von langeland.  
Vielen Dank für Hinweise.. Euch ein schönen Tag / Aufenthalt.  

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## SFVNOR (4. September 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle und ein schönen Tag in langeland.
> Nach anfänglich Skagen als Reiseziel ist es nun langeland bei meiner Familie geworden. Im Netz habe ich schon einiges über diesen Teil Dänemarks in Erfahrung bringen können. U. a. das es z. B.  Für dorsch Sinn macht sich ein Boot im Hafen zu mieten bzw.  Sich welche anzuschließen.
> Nun mal meine Frage allgemein: Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Was kostet es sich selbst ein Boot zu leihen oder ggf sich bei einem guide anzumelden / mit zu fahren? Könnt ihr evtl.  etwas empfehlen?
> Im herbsturlaub,  so mein Gedanke, wollte ich Dan. Gerne mal mit der Familie oder halt einem Kind raus auf See und unser Glück versuchen.  Achso.. Vielleicht auch noch hilfreich.. Wir sind im Süd / Ost Bereich von langeland.
> ...


Moin Moin,

Hmm, deine gewünschte Ortsangabe ist leider etwas mau  Bakenkop, Bukkemose, Spodsbjerg ? Die gängisten Bootsverleiher in deiner angefragten Region auf LL sind THF (Trygelev/ Bakenkop) und IBI in Spodsbjerg. Einfach mal deren Web-Seiten googeln. Da findest Du alle Informationen was Häuser und Boote betrifft incl. der Preise. Für einen Guide einfach mal direkt per Telefon oder Email nachfragen. Thorben Hansen (THF) oder Nikolaj Östa (IBI) werden Dir wohl helfen können.
Ansonsten einfach mal beim Angelzentrum Langeland, googeln (Spodsbjerg) nachfragen. Dort kann man auch Tagestouren mit den Angelkuttern buchen.
Sorry, aber mehr Hinweise kann ich Dir nicht geben aber ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass Du findest was Du suchst.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (4. September 2021)

Hallo und danke für deinen tip. 
Wir sind im Bereich Nordenbro angesiedelt wo unsere Unterkunft sein wird.  Dann muss ich mal schauen nach den I. Net Seiten von den Angelcenter und werd sehen was man da machen kann. Wollte vorab vielleicht nur den ein oder anderen Hinweis ggf haben wo man mieten könnte und ggf auf was man achten sollte. Kutter angeln wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit den Kids. Und das eigene Boot mit hochnehmen ist ebenfalls sehr schwierig. 

Wattwürmer bekommt man zum Platten angeln aber auch in allen deren Läden oder?


----------



## SFVNOR (4. September 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deinen tip.
> Wir sind im Bereich Nordenbro angesiedelt wo unsere Unterkunft sein wird.  Dann muss ich mal schauen nach den I. Net Seiten von den Angelcenter und werd sehen was man da machen kann. Wollte vorab vielleicht nur den ein oder anderen Hinweis ggf haben wo man mieten könnte und ggf auf was man achten sollte. Kutter angeln wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit den Kids. Und das eigene Boot mit hochnehmen ist ebenfalls sehr schwierig.
> 
> Wattwürmer bekommt man zum Platten angeln aber auch in allen deren Läden oder?


Wenn Ihr in Nordenbro seit so ist THF die bessere Wahl was Boote betrifft. Die kannst Du dann in Bukkemose (Strand) selber slippen (hast Du eine Anhängerkupplung ?) oder in Bagenkop am Schwimmsteg nehmen/ mieten.
Wattwürmer werden mehr oder weniger nicht mehr angeboten aber Seeringelwürmer kannst Du bei THF oder im Angelszentrum erwerben aber es ist kein billiges Vergnügen. 
Falls Du auf Wattwürmer bestehst so bleibt Dir wohl nur das eigene Plümpern bei Flachwasser in Ristinge (Strand) oder Ristinge Hale. Das ist leider sehr abhängig vom Wetter, dem Wasserstand und der Wassertrübung. 

So, ich klinke mich jetzt aus aber vielleicht haben noch andere Boardies mehr Tips für Dich.
Noch einmal Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Piingxxl (4. September 2021)

Ich versuche es jetzt noch einmal. 
Bin neu hier und im Moment auf Langeland gelandet. Habe mir ein Boot bei THF gemietet. 
Hat jemand vielleicht Lust mal zusammen raus zu fahren? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## familienvater (4. September 2021)

So , sind leider wieder zu Hause . Hatten leider fast 3 Stunden Stau vor Hamburg (volle Sperrung  der Abfahrt Hamburg Nord-West) .  Leider war der Fangerfolg auch sehr spärlich . Aber wir hatten eine schöne Woche und wir kommen bestimmt wieder .
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
familienvater


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. September 2021)

Piingxxl schrieb:


> Ich versuche es jetzt noch einmal.
> Bin neu hier und im Moment auf Langeland gelandet. Habe mir ein Boot bei THF gemietet.
> Hat jemand vielleicht Lust mal zusammen raus zu fahren?
> 
> Gruß Sven


Das kennen wir


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (4. September 2021)

Moin, Moin,
THF sagt mir gerade nichts , bin aber für Tipps informativ.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. September 2021)

Navigator Boot1 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> THF sagt mir gerade nichts , bin aber für Tipps informativ.


THF = *T*orben *H*ansen *F*erie 
Angelshop, Haus und Bootsvermieter aus Humble Langeland


----------



## cocorell (5. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Eine tolle Woche, tolle Leute, super Wetter. Ich freu mich schon auf 2022. Mach et joot


Eine Woche Langeland ist viel zu wenig, deswegen gönne ich mir in 6 Tagen ( 11.09.2021 )  mal 2 Wochen Langeland am Stück!


----------



## necropolis (5. September 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Eine Woche Langeland ist viel zu wenig, deswegen gönne ich mir in 6 Tagen ( 11.09.2021 )  mal 2 Wochen Langeland am Stück!


Ich wünsche Dir wunderschöne Zeit und tolle Fangerfolge !

Frage:
Wechselt Ihr Geld, oder kann man in DK bzw. auf Langeland problemlos mit Euros zahlen?


----------



## SFVNOR (5. September 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> THF = *T*orben *H*ansen *F*erie
> Angelshop, Haus und Bootsvermieter aus Humble Langeland


Moin Moin,

Das Geschäft incl. Angelshop ist in Tryggelev. Das ist das nächste Dorf nach Humble Richtung Süden. Das Geschäft liegt direkt Rechts an der Hauptstraße.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (5. September 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir wunderschöne Zeit und tolle Fangerfolge !
> 
> Frage:
> Wechselt Ihr Geld, oder kann man in DK bzw. auf Langeland problemlos mit Euros zahlen?


Du kannst in den meisten Läden in EURO zahlen aber falls Wechselgeld anfallen sollte so gibt es in den allermeisten Fällen DK-Kronen zurück.


----------



## jürgeng. (5. September 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir wunderschöne Zeit und tolle Fangerfolge !
> 
> Frage:
> Wechselt Ihr Geld, oder kann man in DK bzw. auf Langeland problemlos mit Euros zahlen?



Hi,
da ihr auch Geld brauchen werden für Imbiss, Einkauf Supermarkt etc. etc. sind DK m.M. nach nötig.
Wir holen uns immer am erstbesten Geldautomat in DK den voraussichtlichen Bedarf pro Woche in einem Mal ab (bei meiner Bank wird für jede Fremdwährungsbuchung, also z.B. bezahlen in DK mit EC-Karte eine Pauschalgebühr von €7,50 erhoben, das spare ich mir wenn möglich).
Das Geld brauchst Du auch nicht zurücktauschen, weil Du ja sowieso im nächsten Jahr wieder nach DK fährst .
So haben wir auch immer wenn wir hochfahren für die ersten  Einkäufe (hotdog unterwegs?) noch einige Kronen vom Vorjahr verfügbar.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## SFVNOR (5. September 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ihr auch Geld brauchen werden für Imbiss, Einkauf Supermarkt etc. etc. sind DK m.M. nach nötig.
> Wir holen uns immer am erstbesten Geldautomat in DK den voraussichtlichen Bedarf pro Woche in einem Mal ab (bei meiner Bank wird für jede Fremdwährungsbuchung, also z.B. bezahlen in DK mit EC-Karte eine Pauschalgebühr von €7,50 erhoben, das spare ich mir wenn möglich).
> Das Geld brauchst Du auch nicht zurücktauschen, weil Du ja sowieso im nächsten Jahr wieder nach DK fährst .
> ...


Hmm, das Tanken ist auf LL an den Tankstellen nur mit der EC-Karte, etc. möglich. Ergo, bei Bedarf den Tank voll machen. 
Du hast aber eine sehr teure Bank die pro Buchung mit der Mastercard (EC) 7,50 EUR verlangt 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Piingxxl (5. September 2021)

Zur Info:
Die OK Tankstelle wenn man nach Bagenkop reinkommt nimmt auch Scheine Kronen und Euro


----------



## jürgeng. (6. September 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hmm, das Tanken ist auf LL an den Tankstellen nur mit der EC-Karte, etc. möglich. Ergo, bei Bedarf den Tank voll machen.
> Du hast aber eine sehr teure Bank die pro Buchung mit der Mastercard (EC) 7,50 EUR verlangt
> Gruß,
> Stefan



es geht bei den Gebühren nur um die Fremdwährungs-Buchungen per EC-Karte, also nicht irgendwelche €-Buchungen, sondern in dem Fall zahlen in Kronen.
Ich denke, bei vielen Banken werden dafür gesonderte Gebühren genommen, nur ist das vielen Kunden nicht wirklich klar.
Aber: sowas ist hier ja letztlich nicht das Thema.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## nowortg (7. September 2021)

Hallo Sven,

hast Du Dich in Bagenkop inzwischen ein wenig zurechtgefunden?
Ich wohne im Moment in den roten Häusern direkt am Hafen. 


Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## Zanderman (7. September 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hmm, das Tanken ist auf LL an den Tankstellen nur mit der EC-Karte, etc. möglich. Ergo, bei Bedarf den Tank voll machen.
> Du hast aber eine sehr teure Bank die pro Buchung mit der Mastercard (EC) 7,50 EUR verlangt
> Gruß,
> Stefan


In Spodsbjerg kannst Du mit VISA  und auch mit Bargeld (EUR/DKK) tanken. In Rudkobing am Gewerbepark ebenfalls.


----------



## SFVNOR (7. September 2021)

Zanderman schrieb:


> In Spodsbjerg kannst Du mit VISA  und auch mit Bargeld (EUR/DKK) tanken. In Rudkobing am Gewerbepark ebenfalls.


Hmm, Sorry aber dann zeige mir mal die Zapfsäule wo man Bargeld egal ob DK-Kronen oder Euro (in Scheinen) einstecken kann. Das wäre mir neu aber ich bin ja lernfähig.


----------



## jürgeng. (7. September 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hmm, Sorry aber dann zeige mir mal die Zapfsäule wo man Bargeld egal ob DK-Kronen oder Euro (in Scheinen) einstecken kann. Das wäre mir neu aber ich bin ja lernfähig.


Hi, 
an allen OK Tankstationen, die ich kenne ( an der Nordsee kenne ich die bisher nur) kann man mit Kronen, Eur, oder eben Karte zahlen. 
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## ralle88 (7. September 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hmm, Sorry aber dann zeige mir mal die Zapfsäule wo man Bargeld egal ob DK-Kronen oder Euro (in Scheinen) einstecken kann. Das wäre mir neu aber ich bin ja lernfähig.


Hi Stefan, 
wir fahren seit zwanzig Jahren nach Spodsbjerg und seitdem betanke ich dort an der Tankstelle am ehemaligen Supermarkt an einem Automaten, der Fünf- und Zehneuroscheine annimmt meinen Ersatzkanister. Dänische Kronen gehen auch und natürlich hat das Ding auch einen Schlitz für die Kreditkarte, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe. Wie Jürgen schon schrieb geht das an so ziemlich jeder OK-Tankstelle.
Gruss
Ralph


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (7. September 2021)

Hallo in die Runde. . Vielleicht sind ja einige gerade noch in langeland vor Ort und können von den ein oder anderen fangerlebnis berichten. Schön, dass hier das forum wenigstens lebt. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde. . Vielleicht sind ja einige gerade noch in langeland vor Ort und können von den ein oder anderen fangerlebnis berichten. Schön, dass hier das forum wenigstens lebt.
> Gruß kleinerkarpfen


Die aktuell oben sind haben keine Zeit zu berichten, zu gutes Wetter  .
Sei es Ihnen aber auch gegönnt.

Wir haben schon ein neues Datum. Am 03.09.2022 geht es los.


----------



## SFVNOR (8. September 2021)

ralle88 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> wir fahren seit zwanzig Jahren nach Spodsbjerg und seitdem betanke ich dort an der Tankstelle am ehemaligen Supermarkt an einem Automaten, der Fünf- und Zehneuroscheine annimmt meinen Ersatzkanister. Dänische Kronen gehen auch und natürlich hat das Ding auch einen Schlitz für die Kreditkarte, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe. Wie Jürgen schon schrieb geht das an so ziemlich jeder OK-Tankstelle.
> Gruss
> Ralph


Mir ist das in den letzten 20 Jahren nie aufgefallen dass man auch mit Scheinen bezahlen kann. Sorry an die Gemeinde wenn ich eine Falschinformation geliefert habe.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2021)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, ob sich die Makrelen aus dem Belt irgendwann im Jahr auch wieder verziehen? Und wenn ja, wann und wohin?
Ist ja eigentlich in unseren Gefilden ein Fisch der Hochsommermonate Juli, August (Juni, September). Und so lange haben Sie ja noch keinen Einzug 
gehalten in den schönen Belt. Deswegen würde mich Interessieren, ob mit Ende des Sommers dann auch Ende mit Makrelen auf LL ist?


----------



## Piingxxl (9. September 2021)

In Bagenkop steht ein extra terminal für Scheine. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## cocorell (11. September 2021)

Moin Moin Zusammen,

in gut 2 Stunden geht es los, Richtung Langeland! Zwei Wochen Langeland, auf die Wochen hat man sich das ganze Jahr gefreut und mussten, leider wegen Corona, im vergangenen Mai auf Sepmtber umgebucht werden. Einen Vorteil hatte das umbuchen dann doch, jetzt haben wir unsere Angeltour / Urlaub noch vor uns!
Allen die bereits auf der Insel sind wünsche ich noch eine tolle Zeit und viel Fangerfolg und Allen die noch auf die Insel reisen werden wünsche ich das Gleiche!
Mir / Uns wünsche ich allerdings auch so einiges....


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2021)

cocorell 
Dir viel Spaß auf LL und natürlich auch Erholung und viel Erfolg. Lass Mal was von dir hören und Berichte ein wenig. Das vermisst man hier echt.


----------



## Piingxxl (11. September 2021)

Hier noch einmal der Beweis 
Fahre heute nach Hause, allen die anreisen viel Erfolg und Spaß. 

Tide lines

Gruß Sven


----------



## $hadow (11. September 2021)

Moin
Wir waren für eine Woche nun auf Langeland und ich gehe mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen nach Hause. Wir hatten rund 50 Dorsche, zwei davon maßig… die aber in guter Größe (beide etwa 70cm). Ich weiß, nur meine bescheidene Meinung, aber der Dorsch gehört für ein paar Jahre vollständig geschützt, ansonsten war es das. Gebissen haben die zwischen 20 und 30 Metern, Richtung Lolland, vorbei an der Strömung. Dort kannste entspannt mit 50 Gramm auf 30m angeln, während ich im Hauptstrom mit über 300 Gramm nicht mal ansatzweise am Boden war.
Die Makrelen allerdings haben mich total umgehauen. Ich habe noch nirgendwo solche Riesen gesehen. Die größte hatte 64cm!!!!! Ich wusste nichtmal, dass die überhaupt so groß werden können. Zum Vergleich: auf dem Foto der Wittling hat 44cm. Ich wollte immer mal nach Malle um Bonitos zu fangen - die haben wir schon fast in der Ostsee !
Am erfolgreichsten waren wir zwischen 15 und 20m , fast nur auf große, grelle Paternoster. Die Fliegen mit den Fischhäutchen wurden fast vollständig ignoriert.
Ein Dankeschön geht an die beiden Angler, die uns auch diese Tipps gegeben haben: Ohne euch würde ich immer noch den Hauptstrom verfluchen 
Apropos andere Angler:
Dorsch war nicht nur bei und Mangelware. Ich habe gestern nur von einem Boot gehört, dass wohl ganz passabel gefangen hat. Alle anderen, mit denen wir gequatscht haben - und das waren nicht wenige - bekamen Dorschmäßig voll in die Sch…  .

Weiß wer, ob vor Fehmarn inzwischen auch so viele Makrelen sind?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. September 2021)

Ja sauber und ein dickes Petri von mir, tolle Fische.... ich dachte Ihr unterhaltet Euch hier nur noch über Geldautomaten, Tankstellen, Bäckereien und Bier.....


----------



## necropolis (11. September 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin Zusammen,
> 
> in gut 2 Stunden geht es los, Richtung Langeland! Zwei Wochen Langeland, auf die Wochen hat man sich das ganze Jahr gefreut und mussten, leider wegen Corona, im vergangenen Mai auf Sepmtber umgebucht werden. Einen Vorteil hatte das umbuchen dann doch, jetzt haben wir unsere Angeltour / Urlaub noch vor uns!
> Allen die bereits auf der Insel sind wünsche ich noch eine tolle Zeit und viel Fangerfolg und Allen die noch auf die Insel reisen werden wünsche ich das Gleiche!
> Mir / Uns wünsche ich allerdings auch so einiges....


Hallo Jörg,
vieel Spaß und Erfolg, ich drück die Daumen.
Wir kommen in einer Woche nach, die Vorfreude ist ganz gross!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (11. September 2021)

Hallo Jörg.. Auch von mir viel Erholung und Erfolg im Urlaub. Darauf das alle eine schöne und gesunde Zeit haben werden.  Bei mir dauert es zwar noch ca 4 Wochen aber auch das geht um.. 

Fischen denn alle nur auf dorsch und Makrele? Wie steht es denn um die mefos auf langeland?  Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Dorschjigger (15. September 2021)

Guten Morgen,

der Wind hat mit ca. 15 kn auf Ost gedreht, an ein Slippen in Bukkemose ist daher nicht zu denken und ein Ruhetag steht an. Wir könnten mit den Booten nach Bargenkop fahren und dort slippen, aber dazu fehlt schlichtweg die Motivation  
Daher nutze ich die Zeit hier für einen kleinen Zwischenbericht:
Wir sind am Samstag gegen 10 Uhr nach Fahrt ohne jegliche Staus angekommen und wurden durch Torben Hansen freundlichst empfangen. Unsere Wohnung in Bukkemose (ehemals Haus und Booten, Wohnung oben) wurde hier und da renoviert, der Balkon, mit Blick auf das Meer, ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden, war vor 2-3 Jahren allerdings auch schon abgängig. Dafür gibt es jetzt eine Klimaanlage.
Die Wohnung im Ganzen genügt einem Männerangelurlaub....Die neuen Eigentümer sind sehr bemüht, unsere Spülmaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben, am Abend hatten wir eine neue Maschine da...Das Leihboot von Torben ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Nun zum Angeln. Wir hatten bzgl. Dorsch keine großen Erwartungen und das hat sich auch so bestätigt.
Das Wetter/ der Wind war bis auf den heutigen Tage (für das Slippen und angeln im Osten der Insel) bestens. Bis auf den gestrigen Tage war die Strömung wirklich sehr heftig, an Angeln in tiefen Bereichen war daher nur bei den Gezeitenwechseln zu denken.
Hering und Makrele haben wir jeweils nur ein Exemplar fangen können, trotz fast dauerhaft einer toten Rute im Mittelwasser.
Zu den Dorschen: Wir (5 Angler) haben in 3,5 Tagen und bestimmt 25 plus x Angelstunden einen 75er, einen 72, und ca. fünf 60er bis 65 Dorsche gefangen, dazu einige Minidorsche. War nicht anders zu erwarten, aber natürlich schon nicht wirklich viel.
Wir hatten auf unserem Kartenplotter die fängigen Stellen der letzten Jahre aus Mai/Juni, mussten aber feststellen, dass nirgends wirklich Fisch stand. Die Bisse kamen an Kanten zwischen 23 und 26 Metern Tiefe, aber nur vereinzelt und nicht an festen Stellen.
Gummifische in diversen Farben fingen, damit wurden zumindest die absouten Babydorsche umgangen. Silberner Pilker und rote Jiggs/ braune Creatures brachten die meisten Fische, allerdings auch viele Dosche die kaum größer als der Pilker waren. Eine klare Köderempfehlung kann ich daher nicht geben.
Jetzt zum Positiven. Wir waren einen Abend zum Platte angeln draußen und haben uns von 2 Metern bis ca. 12 Meter Tiefe raus treiben lassen. Die Bisse der schöneren Exemplare kamen bei ca 7/8 Meter Wassertiefe. Geangelt haben wir mit selbstgesammelten Wattwürmern. Insgesamt haben wir innerhalb von 3 Stunden bestimmt an die 30/40 Platten gefangen,wobei wir nur die großen zum Filetieren mitgenommen haben (unsere Frauen und Kinder sind da wählerisch).
Also das Fazit zum Bergfest: Schöner Urlaub mit guten Bedingungen. Der Zielfisch Dorsch ist allerdings wie erwartet kaum noch in passablen Größen zu fangen.

Perti Heil weiterhin an alle Mitstreiter!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2021)

Danke für den Zwischenbericht 
Falls Ihr heute etwas anderes machen wollt, versucht es mal in Rudköbing older Lohals vom
Hafen auf die Mini Thune. Mit etwas Glück, hat man da echt gute Chancen.
Ansonsten ausruhen, ab Morgen wird es wieder besser für Euch.

Nochmal zu den Makrelen, das reine verwenden einer "toten Rute" war auch bei uns nicht
so erfolgreich. Wir haben ja wirklich ordentlich Makrelen gehabt, dass war aber in erster Linie den 
"aktiven Ruten" zu verdanken, welche alle anstelle eines Dorschbeifängers ein Heringssystem 
vorgeschaltet hatten. Gerade weil man häufiger wirft, ist die Chance auf Makrele wesentlich größer.


----------



## rule270 (20. September 2021)

Hy 
Nimm Dir Reker aus dem TK Fach gibt es bei Brugsen. Seeringler gibt es im Angelcentrum in Spotsbeerg.
Wenn Ihr Seeringler oder Wattwürmer halten wollt müsst Ihr eine Kühlbox mit Seewasser füllen und einen Kühlaccu reinlegen. Ferner muss eine Saustoffpumpe mit einem Sprudelstein in die Kühlbox gelegt werden. Das Waser aus dem Meer mus jeden Tag gewechselt werden. Dann halten die Krabbler .

Komme grade aus LL nach Hause,
Es sind viele Kleinfische gefangen worden. An größere zu kommen war schwer. Der größte Fisch war ein Leng mit 97 cm sowie einer mit 75 cm.
Gefangen habe ich alles auf silberne Blinker aber auf anderen Stellen wie die Jahre zuvor.
2 schöne Dorsche habe ich auf Gummis Orange/Rot gefangen die an die 80cm gingen. Verloren habe 2 Makrelen ca 60cm aus dem Kescher gerutscht. 
Petry an alle
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (25. September 2021)

Moin Moin Langelandhgemeinde!

So, jetzt sind 2 Wochen Langeland vorbei und wir sind die Nacht vom 24.09. auf den 25.09 um 0:30 Uhr wieder Zuhause angekommen!

Vorab meine herzlichen Glückwünsche und auch meinen Respekt an alle die im Langelandbelt Fisch gefangen haben!
Wir konnten in 2 Wochen, außer 3 Makrelen, keine weiteren verwertbare Fische zum Landgang überreden. Es ist erschreckend und erschütternd zugleich wie tod der Langelandbelt doch mittlerweile ist! Ich möchte hier jetzt gar nicht alles aufzählen was wir alles versucht haben, welche Köder wir genutzt haben um mindestens einen Dorsch Ü45cm ans Band zu bekommen! Platte, vom Boot oder auch von der Brandung lief ebenfalls nicht! Da fängt man dann an an seinen Fähigkeiten zu zweifeln!
Ich konnte mich auf Langeland mit vielen Anglern unterhalten denen es ähnlich erging.
Allerdings war der Trend über die letzten Jahre bereits absehbar!
So schön Langeland auch ist, aber man fährt ja nicht nur dahin um mit dem Mietboot Benzin zu verbrennen!
Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich rechne meine Langelandtouren nicht an der Quantität der gefangenen Fische hoch um sagen zu können der Trip hätte sich gelohnt und gerechnet!
Ich hoffe sehr das der Langelandbelt sich dauerhaft erholen wird. Viele Angler, die ebenfalls schon seit Jahren auf Langeland ihre Touren machten, Deutsche, Belgier, Holländer waren einhellig der Meinung das sich sich für die nächsten Jahre ein neues Angelrevier suchen werden!

Wie auch immer, einen großen Erfolg konnten wir doch noch verbuchen!!!! Meine Frau fährt jetzt auch Boot und ist dermaßen davon angefixt! Also hat sich die Langelandtour doch noch gelohnt!  

Abschließend muss ich noch den Topservice von Kjerstin, von Baeltferie, erwähnen! An unserem Boot ist der Ruderzug gerissen und plötzlich waren wir ohne Ruder ( Lenkung ) auf dem Langelandbelt! OK, wir  waren nur ca. 1,5 Seemeilen von Lohals- Hafen entfernt, trotzdem hat das bei Windstärke 4 nicht wirklich viel Spaß gemacht! Irgendwie haben wir es dann doch noch, ich kniend vor dem Außenborder und lenkend und meine Frau am Gas, geschafft in den Hafen zu kommen! Kjerstin war da bereits unterrichtet und erwartete uns gleich mit einem Ersatzboot des gleichen Types.
Dieses Abenteuer wurde uns allerdings nicht extra berechnet!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. September 2021)

cocorell 
Danke für dein Feed-Back und zusammenfassung. Das ist wirklich schon sehr erschreckend. Es wird sich wohl bei vielen so entwickeln, dass man sich für den Angelurlaub ein neues Ziel sucht. Wie geschrieben,,.wir haben LL gebucht für 2022. Aber mittlerweile mit dem klaren Ziel, Makrelen und Heringe zu fangen, und mit etwas Glück, Mal nen brauchbaren Dorsch als Beifang.


----------



## SFVNOR (25. September 2021)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin Langelandhgemeinde!
> 
> So, jetzt sind 2 Wochen Langeland vorbei und wir sind die Nacht vom 24.09. auf den 25.09 um 0:30 Uhr wieder Zuhause angekommen!
> 
> ...


Moin Jörg,
Dein Bericht bestätigt meine Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr und auch schon in 2019 (ich hatte berichtet) aber dennoch habe ich schon wieder für 3 Wochen/ 2022 gebucht aber mit der Einschränkung ein Boot nur für die 2te Woche zu haben. 
Es fällt mir persönlich schwer nach über 25 Jahren ein neues Revier zu suchen weil in der ganzen westlichen Ostsee die Fänge sehr mau sind. Die Nordsee ist nicht so mein Fall und Norwegen als Single-Fahrer einfach zu teuer. DE kommt nicht in Frage weil ich im Norden von Hamburg wohne und zeitnah die Ostseeküste erreichen kann.
Ich werde also LL/ Spodsbjerg treu bleiben und auf Besserung hoffen obwohl die Hoffnung ja zuletzt stirbt   Ich fühle mich auf der Insel einfach wohl und genieße die Zeit um zu entschleunigen.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## rule270 (26. September 2021)

Hy Stefan
Meinen Fängen in diesem Jahr nach zu urteilen sind sehr viele Kleinfische/ Dorsche da. Das hat es schon immer gegeben das es mau war. Ein Jahr hatte ich in drei Wochen 8 maßige Fische. Meiner Meinung nach ist wenig Nahrung vorhanden und die Fische müssen suchen das treibt sie auseinander.
Auch ich habe schon  im nächsten Jahr wieder 3 Wochen im September gebucht. Danach werde ich die Sache neu beurteilen so leid es mir auch tut. Angeln ist meine ganze Freude. Also bis auf weiteres stirbt die Hoffnung nicht.
Petry 
LG 
Rudi


----------



## necropolis (26. September 2021)

Eine Woche ist um, hier ein Kurzbericht  zwei LL Anfänger:

Kurz zusammengefasst: tolle Ersterfahrungen, schöne Insel, ruhige, erholsame Zeit.

Leider hatten wir viel Pech mit dem Wind, rausfahren in Bagenkop war nur an zwei Tagen möglich, wobei der erste Tag eher Schnupperkurs war.

Vom Boot aus fingen wir am ersten Tag südlich von Bagenkop richtung Aero 4 Makrelen ,eine Platte + einen Barsch, den ich selber nicht zuordnen konnte.
An dem Montag danach fingen wir leider den Tag falsch an. Wir fuhren Richtung Gultstav, in der Hoffnung die Dorschplätze zu erreichen. Leider ist das 15 Ps Boot für den starken Ost Wind nicht geeignet und wir kehrten um Richtung Bagenkop und nahmen Richtung Westen die 1-3 Km vom Ufer entfernten Sandbänke. Zwischen Mittag und ca. 15 Uhr war der Plattenspaß angesagt. Ich fand einige schöne Sandbänke(das Echolot war übrigens relativ Asbach) und wir fingen in diesen 3 Stunden um die 25 Stück, überwiegend Flunder, Schollen und ein paar Klieeschen.
Leider war das auch der letzte Boot Ausflug, der Wind drehte nach West und am Dienstag waren wir ca. 15 Minuten draußen und mussten wieder rein, Lebensgefährlich! Auch größere Boote kehrten schnell wieder um.
Die Tage danach hatten wir am Bukkemose Strand und Richtung Norden an verschiedenen Strandabschnitten bis nach Spodsjberg viele Plattfische von Strand aus gefangen, sogar ein schöner Steinbutt war dabei.
Der Wind war auf der Seite der Insel nicht so problematisch. leider war unser Boot im Hafen von Bagenkop.
Na ja, das nächste mal werden wir slippen, aus der Erfahrung konnten wir einige schlüsse ziehen, es war eine wundervolle Zeit, die ich noch lange in Erinnerung behalten werde.

P.S.
Am Freitag gabs im Hafen von Bagenkop leider eine Havarie mit einem Todesopfer. 
Ein privates Boot mit zwei Personen.


----------



## nowortg (26. September 2021)

Mein BVeileid den Angehörigen.
Was war passiert?

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## necropolis (26. September 2021)

nowortg schrieb:


> Mein BVeileid den Angehörigen.
> Was war passiert?
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> ...


Das weiss ich nicht genau, wir waren nicht vor Ort zu dem Zeitpunkt. Unser Vermieter hatte uns das bei der FHaus Übergabe erzählt.
Mit Hubschraubereinsatz und allem was dazu gehört...

Generell ist uns LL Anfängern aufgefallen, daß sich die Windverhältnisse dort auf dem Wasser ruck zuck ändern können.


----------



## rule270 (27. September 2021)

Hy Jens 
Ich habe schon vorher allen einen Tipp gegeben wie es Witterungsgemäß in LL aussieht und wo man sich informieren kann.
Lies mal die vorherigen Beitäge dann kannst Du dir ein Bild machen es ändert sich alle 6 Stunden gibt bes eine aktualisierung des Wettwer und das passt genau.
Alles Gute und Petry
LG
Rudi


----------



## Dorschjigger (27. September 2021)

Moin Moin,

so etwas verspätet auch noch einmal von mir der Bericht über die zweite Hälfte unserer Woche auf Langeland:

Der Mittwoch fiel wie schon erwähnt auf Grund Ostwindes flach, außerdem regnete es ordentlich, sodass wir keinen Drang verspürten woanders zu slippen oder es vom Ufer aus zu probieren.
Am Donnerstag ging es dann bei ordentlich Wind und Drift nochmal raus auf Dorsch. Insgesamt konnten aber aber nur 2-3 Dorsche und zum Ende des Tages noch 5 Makrelen gefangen werden.
Am Freitag waren die Windverhältnisse noch schlechter, denn der Wind dreht auf Norden, sodass der Schutz der Insel wegfiel und die Wellen und Drift entsprechend noch heftiger waren. Unser zweites Boot probierte es dennoch auf Dorsch, kam aber nach gut einer Stunde wieder zurück, da ein vernünftiges Angeln nicht möglich war. 
Wir mit dem zweiten Boot angelten südlich der Slippe Bukkemose noch einmal ein paar Stunden auf Platte. Dies lief wie am Anfang der Woche sehr gut. Auch hier war dir Drift schon ordentlich, sodass die Buttlöffel gegen 80 Gramm Birnenblei ausgetauscht werden mussten. Nur so war ein gezieltes Angeln mit Köderkontakt unterm Boot möglich. Die Bisse der "guten" Platten kamen wieder im Beriech von 8 bis 12 Metern Tiefe. Zu unserer Überraschung war der Topköder nicht die eingefrorenen frischen Nordseekrabben, sondern die eingefrorenen Miesmuscheln. So konnten wir innerhalb von ein paar Stunden 25 schöne (zum Filetieren geeignete) Platte mitnehmen. Zudem fingen wir einen schönen Steinbutt.
Samstag war dann Abreise angesagt. Leider mit ordentlich Stau :-/ 

Urlaubsfazit:
Wir waren fünf Angler und haben in 6 Angeltagen 15 verwertbare Dorsche gefangen (2 ü 70, 4 ü 60, 9 Ü 55). Also 3 verwertbare Dorsche pro Angler und ca. 40 Angelstunden. Wobei wir unser eigenes Mindestmaß von 60 cm auf 55 cm senkten, um zumindest ein paar Filet zu bekommen).
Des weiteren 7 Makrelen, 2 Heringe und etliche schöne Platte.

Da unser Zielfisch der Dorsch war, ist das Ergebnis wirklich ernüchtern und noch einmal deutlich schlechter als vor 2 Jahren. Die Enttäuschung hielt sich in Grenzen, da wir tatsächlich nichts anders erwartet hatten. 
Trotzdem haben wir bereits zum Ende des Urlaubs den Entschluss gefasst, dass wir Langeland nach mehr als 10 Jahren den Rücken kehren werden. Unser jährlicher Angelurlaub wird 2022 nach Mittelnorwegen führen. Die 7 Stunden zusätzliche Fahrzeit werden wir in Kauf nehmen, um wieder die Chance auf ordentliche Fangerfolge zu haben.
Diese Entscheidung tut weh, da wir vor bis ca. 5 Jahren noch überglücklich waren, ein solches Anglerparadies "Langeland" nur 5 Stunden entfernt zu haben. Dazu eine wunderschöne Insel mit sehr netten Menschen/ Vermietern. Leider haben sich die Zeiten extrem geändert. Geringer ausfallende Fänge haben wir in den letzten Jahren in Kauf genommen, aber nun ist es mittlerweile einfache nicht mehr eines Angelurlaubs würdig. Unser Zielfisch sind Dorsch, Seelachs und co.., Makrelen, Platte usw. sind es nicht, daher UNSER Fazit.
Ich befürchte, dass sich leider das Bild der Insel in den nächsten Jahren stark verändern wird. Wir kommen aber gerne in einigen Jahren wieder, wenn sich die Bestände, vllt durch ein Fangverbot in der gesamten Ostsee, wieder erholt haben. 

Trotzdem allen LL Fahrern weiter Petri Heil und schöne Urlaube auf der Insel.


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. September 2021)

ja, so ist es leider wohl.... ich denke auch, dass die Insel zwar natürlich auch viele andere interessante Fische zu bieten hat, aber viele (mich eingeschlossen) fahren vor allem auch dort hin, um zumindest mal die Chance auf einen guten Dorschfang zu haben.
Und ich denke, dass es erst deutlich schlechter werden muss, damit auch mal wirklich was gemacht wird in Richtung gewerblicher Fischerei / Netze etc und vielleicht auch in Richtung der Prädatoren (Robben, Kormorane, etc.). Aber bis dahin müssen wohl leider erstmal die Angler wegbleiben, was sicherlich auch passieren wird.


----------



## Dorschjigger (1. Oktober 2021)

Bag-Limit: EU-Kommission schlägt 1 Dorsch pro Angler vor - BLINKER
					

Die EU-Kommission schlägt für 2022 ein Bag-Limit von 1 Dorsch pro Tag und Angler vor. Die gezielte Berufsfischerei soll gestoppt werden.




					www.blinker.de
				




Nachvollziehbar, aber warum nicht gleich ein komplettes Fangverbot!? 
Ist doch eh das Ende für die Kutter und allgemeine Dorschangelei... Wer geht für einen Dorsch angeln, bzw. Nimmt Kosten für ne Kutterfahrt oder nen Urlaub für einen Dorsch in Kauf!? 
Und dann später tatsächlich der Vorschlag eines Entnahmefensters, unglaublich 
Es scheint tatsächlich endlich in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.


----------



## rule270 (2. Oktober 2021)

Schaun wir mal was kommt!
Die EU Kommission hat wenig Einfluss auf nicht EU Länder/ was das wohl heißen soll ?
Wir Angler nehmen ca. 1% vom Fisch gesamt. In anderen Ländern wird ja Fischmehl usw- gewonnen als Wirtschaftsfaktor der zählt!
LG
Rudi


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (10. Oktober 2021)

Moin in die Runde und hallo aus langeland.  Nach einer recht anstrengende Anreise,  nun endlich am Wasser. Die ersten Stunden auf mefo an der ostküste ist um. Bedingungen eigentlich top.  Auflandiger Wind mit Wellen,  Strömung, trübes Wasser,  Vereinzelte Möwen oder Kormorane aber keine mefos  mal schauen ob es dann aus der Brandung aus besser geht auf Platte. Alles die im Urlaub sind.. Viel Erholung 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich höre immer öfters die Aussage das die Leute nach Norwegen ausweichen wollen. Dagegen ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden aber Vorsicht bei der Buchung! Es muss ein dementsprechendes Angelcamp sein sonst ist es nicht erlaubt auch nur ein Gramm Fisch mitzunehmen, und die Norweger kennen da keinen Spaß.

Zum Thema Ostsee.
Ich bin Freitag Abend gerade vom Dorschangeln von Rügen (Schaprode) zurückgekommen. Auch dort ist es erschreckend schlecht. Am Boden sind auf dem Echolot größtenteils gar keine Pflanzen mehr zu sehen, dafür sieht man aber reichlich Fischerkähne mit dicken Scherbrettern die riesige Netze hinter sich über den Grund herziehen. 
Was also nützt ein Angelverbot wenn Polen tonnenweise die Fische holen??
Deutsche Fischer stehen an Land und gucken zu, lächerlich. Dazu Netze über Netze. 
Auf Langeland ist das meiner Meinung nach identisch. Ich war im Sommer vier Wochen dort und habe eigentlich recht gut gefangen, weiß aber dass das ehr die Ausnahme ist. Die beiden von SDM-fishing      waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch alles andere als begeistert als wir sie trafen.
Keine Ahnung wie das noch weitergeht, ich habe auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr drei Wochen im Sommer gebucht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Oktober 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde und hallo aus langeland.  Nach einer recht anstrengende Anreise,  nun endlich am Wasser. Die ersten Stunden auf mefo an der ostküste ist um. Bedingungen eigentlich top.  Auflandiger Wind mit Wellen,  Strömung, trübes Wasser,  Vereinzelte Möwen oder Kormorane aber keine mefos  mal schauen ob es dann aus der Brandung aus besser geht auf Platte. Alles die im Urlaub sind.. Viel Erholung
> Gruß kleinerkarpfen


Dran bleiben und Hartnäckig weitermachen, vor allem ist wichtig beim Meerforellenangeln Meter zu machen oder den Platz zu wechseln, wirst Du sehen da ist die Rute krumm. Versuch mal zur Dämmerung hin, dann wird es klappen, weiterhin viel Glück und Petri


----------



## Jason (10. Oktober 2021)

Krass, wie sich die Zeiten geändert haben. Vor ca. 28 Jahren war ich mit ein paar Freunden auf Langeland. Wir hatten eine Gefriertruhe auf dem Hänger mit, und die war voll wie wir wieder nach Hause gefahren sind. Wohl bemerkt nur mit Dorschfilets. Damals hätte niemand gedacht, dass es mal so kommen wird. Viele Freunde von mir meiden seit Jahren die Ostsee. Die ziehen höher nach Norwegen. Müssen aber auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rule270 (12. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Krass, wie sich die Zeiten geändert haben. Vor ca. 28 Jahren war ich mit ein paar Freunden auf Langeland. Wir hatten eine Gefriertruhe auf dem Hänger mit, und die war voll wie wir wieder nach Hause gefahren sind. Wohl bemerkt nur mit Dorschfilets. Damals hätte niemand gedacht, dass es mal so kommen wird. Viele Freunde von mir meiden seit Jahren die Ostsee. Die ziehen höher nach Norwegen. Müssen aber auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hy Jason
Das mit Norwegen hat sich doch erledigt wenn man nur noch 11 Kg Filet mitnehmen darf. Nach einem guten fang Tag ist das Thema durch.
Dafür hat man sehr hohe Kosten . Die Woche kommt nach meiner Erfahrung mit 700,00 bis 1000,00 € an Kosten  auf dem Teilnehmer zu.
Dafür hat man aber eine tolles Natur Erlebnis.
LG
Rudi


----------



## dorschkillercr (12. Oktober 2021)

wer sagt 11 kg filet ich dachte 18 kg
gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## SFVNOR (12. Oktober 2021)

dorschkillercr schrieb:


> wer sagt 11 kg filet ich dachte 18 kg
> gruß dorschkillercr


dorschkillercr rule270 

Ich stelle mal den Link (falls erlaubt) vom Norwegischen Zoll ein. Dort wird von 18 KG Filet geschrieben aber eben mit der Vorscicht die Herkunft belegen zu können.









						Fangquote bei Ausreise aus Norwegen - Norwegian Customs
					

Bei Ihrer Ausreise aus Norwegen dürfen Sie 18 kg Fisch ausführen, der unter Leitung eines registrierten Fischereibetriebs geangelt wurde. Das organisierte Angeln muss dokumentiert werden können.




					www.toll.no
				




Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## zander67 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das auch für Dänemark gilt oder ob die Länder von den Beschlüssen abweichen dürfen.

_Freizeitangler dürfen am Tag jeweils einen Lachs und einen Dorsch angeln._






						Ostsee
					






					www.stern.de


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin in die Runde.. 
Es ist zäh.. Alle Angler sind mehr oder weniger enttäuscht hier in langeland. Platten bis 30 cm, Schnürrsenkelaale ab und zu und babyforellen.  Sivherlivh wird hier und da mal eine massige mefo gefangen,  aber nicht für die Anzahl der Angler am Wasser wertbar. Vielleicht haben wir sie auch bis dato nicht richtig gefunden.  Bedingungen sind eigentlich ganz gut. Denke der Luftdruck haut rein.  Samstag 1038 fallend heute um die 1017 und es geht gleich wieder hoch bis samstag auf ca 1038. Ob das auf und ab den mefos auch nicht gefällt wie bei den Zander weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht spielt es auch eine Rolle. Einfach weiter suchen. 

Wovon ich wirklich enttäuscht bin auf langeland sind die Platten.  Im Herbst soll eigentlich top sein aber 3 Stück am Abend unter 30 und das wärs ist nicht wirklich dolle.  

Zum dorsch report oben... Ja es zählt auch für Dänemark. Die Dänen hatten sich sogar für entnahmefenster ausgesprochen,  Bewirtschaftung etc. Aber die Herrn Abgeordneten im eu Parlament machen das,.. Wo die Lobbyisten das meiste Geld fließen lassen.  

Es steht außer Frage,  das etwas zum Schutz der Bestände, aller Fische getan werden muss,.. Aber ich denke.. Auch wenn der angler Fisch entnimmt sind die hauptverantwortlichen die großen schleppfischer mit ihren Netzen.  Der Angler macht wenigstens noch Bewirtschaftung und die gesamten Einnahmen in Dänemark gehen in den Erhalt. Was macht Deutschland oder andere EU staaten? Sich bereichern und Verbote. Anstatt anzupacken.  

Also dann.. Ein paar Tage habe ich noch. Ich schaue was an den Haken zu bekommen. Bleibt gesund und tight lines 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin kleinerkarpfen, wo warst du denn Platte angeln?


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Oktober 2021)

es ist ja zu beführchten, dass es mit Mefo und Platte dann auch noch weiter runtergeht. Wenn keine Netze mehr auf Dorsch gestellt werden dürfen, dann werden halt mehr Netze küstennah gestellt.
Fürs Angeln an der Ostsee und speziell auf Langeland sehe ich schwarz, ganz schwarz! Ich habe mein Ferienhaus für 2022 schon im Sommer gebucht. Hätte ich es nicht, würde ich es auch jetzt nicht mehr machen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mein eigenes Boot zu Hause lassen und auch kein Boot fest buchen. Es wird dann sicherlich spontan vor Ort noch was bei Alex oder IBI zu bekommen sein, auch tageweise.


----------



## zander67 (13. Oktober 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> es ist ja zu beführchten, dass es mit Mefo und Platte dann auch noch weiter runtergeht. Wenn keine Netze mehr auf Dorsch gestellt werden dürfen, dann werden halt mehr Netze küstennah gestellt.
> Fürs Angeln an der Ostsee und speziell auf Langeland sehe ich schwarz, ganz schwarz! Ich habe mein Ferienhaus für 2022 schon im Sommer gebucht. Hätte ich es nicht, würde ich es auch jetzt nicht mehr machen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mein eigenes Boot zu Hause lassen und auch kein Boot fest buchen. Es wird dann sicherlich spontan vor Ort noch was bei Alex oder IBI zu bekommen sein, auch tageweise.


Bin jetzt kein Bootsangler, aber für *einen* Dorsch braucht man sich glaube ich kein Boot mieten, den bekommt man auch vom Land aus.
Wenn, macht das Bootsangeln eigentlich auch nur noch in den Monaten Sinn, wo die Platten einigermaßen fett sind.

Was die Bootsvermieter betrifft, ich glaube die sind schlimmer dran als wir Angler, da geht es um die Existenz.
Zwei Jahre verkürzte Saison wegen Corona und dann das jetzt.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin.. 
Ich bin auf der s/o Seite von langeland. Gestern waren am Strand sicherlich 12 plattenangler und es sah nicht wirklich gut aus.  Leute die ihre boote slippen haben auch wenig Erfolg.  
Und was das allgemeine angeln betrifft sehe ich auch schwarz für die Ostsee angelei.  Früher war Platte beifang.. Jetzt wird es fast zum Hauptfach neben der mefo.  Und was dann mit den Beständen passiert,.. Sehen wir beim dorsch.  Ohnehin ist es schwer. Alle lassen die Köpfe hängen.  
Machen wir das Beste draus. 

Ps: ja,.. Dorsch könnte man auch vom Ufer bekommen,.. Wenn welcher da wäre.  Ist er aber leider nicht mehr. Somit würde ich auch nur tags weise mir ein Boot mieten und raus fahren und das eigene Zuhause lassen.

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2021)

Ja aber die Südostseite hat mehrere Strände. Da sind einige dabei die halt nicht so sehr gut auf Platte gehen. Zum Beispiel Bukkemose und auch in Fredmose muss man genau wissen wo man sein Geschirr aufbauen sollte. Dort können 30m entscheiden über 2 oder 10 Platten.

Es gibt im Südosten bessere Plätze auf Plattfische.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2021)

Laut Windfinder ist heute Ost oder Nordost 4-5 angesagt. Da bietet sich Lunden und Holmgard an.

Wenn dir das zu windig ist, dann fahr zum Leuchtturm Keldsnor. Da kann man sehr gut auf Platte angeln und ein Parkplatz ist auch unmittelbar am Strand.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sollte der Wind dort von links, also östlich kommen. Du bist da durch den kleinen Berg, auf dem der Leuchtturm steht, bissl vom Wind geschützt.

Durch den Ostwind ist dort eine wunderbare Seitenströmung und das Blei kann super von links nach rechts über den Grund rollen. Ideal um Platte einzusammeln.

Das heißt ohne Kralle angeln, also wie ein richtiger Brandungsangler und nicht seine Urlaubsvertretung. 

Normal sollte man für Butt gelbe Lockperlen verwenden. Ich hab in Keldsnor aber auch schon Tage erlebt wo rot unschlagbar war. Einfach mal probieren was besser geht, auch Perlmutt finden die Platten öfter gut.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin moin.. Und danke für die Tipps,  die ich schon beherzige.  Gehe ab und zu mal auf Platte bei uns auch.  Danke aber trotzdem.   Beim leuchtturm war ich gestern und einige andere auch. Viele lange Gesichter.  Ja.. Bukkemose sitze ich am Strand und schau mal nach ner Platte.  Mefo ist ja auch nicht dolle.  
Dafür haben harpunenfischer mehr Glück.  Allerdings finde ich das als Angler unwürdig. Möchte nicht wissen, ob die das bei uns in Deutschland auch machen. Aber was solls.. Ist ja in dk ohne Flasche erlaubt.  
Grus kleinerkarpfen


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2021)

Schade das es nicht klappt. Es ist auch nicht einfach von zu Hause aus die richtigen Ratschläge zu geben. Lunden, Holmgard und Keldsnor sind eigentlich eine sichere Adresse für Butt. 

Was mir noch einfällt ist der Strand wo man eigentlich fast immer einen Fisch ans Band bekommt. Das ist Dovns Klint. Da muss man aber mit einigen Hängern rechnen. 

Vom Parkplatz den Weg runter zum Wasser und dann links unterhalb vom Wäldchen oder dahinter platzieren. Gerade runter oder rechts hat man zu viele Hänger. Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden. 

So in 30-40m Entfernung ist eine Rinne. Die bringt manchmal mehr Fisch als weiter draußen, aber halt auch den einen oder anderen Hänger. 

An diesem Strand lohnt es sich oft eine Rute kurz in die Rinne und eine Rute weiter zu werfen. 

So, nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe, dass du noch paar brauchbare Platten fängst.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen aus langeland.. 
Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps butt weiser.  An den Stellen (Südspitze und leuchtturm) war ich auch die letzten Tage gewesen,  mehr aber auf mefo.  Viele angler an den beiden Plätzen, die auch kaum was hatten.  Vorwiegend auch mal minidorsche. Ich hatte gestern nach 5 Std 2 küchentaugliche Platten und einige Krebse.
Wer weiß woran das liegt.  Schade das es kaum Platten um oder ü 40 gibt aber beschweren wir uns mal nicht.  Wir machen einfach das beste draus.  
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## rule270 (14. Oktober 2021)

Hy an alle!"!
Hier die neusten Baglimite  
Pro Angeltag 1 Dorsch zulässig.
gelöscht Mod
MFG
Rudi


----------



## Donsteffi (15. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, auch unsere Woche (4 Angler) geht heute zu ende, es war mehr als ernüchternd. Wir hatte dieses Jahr unserem langjährigem Revier
Aabbenra den Rücken gekehrt, um auf Langeland endlich mal wieder Fisch an die Rute zu bekomm.
Fazit, es hat sich nicht gelohnt, wir fingen 10 Platten ( davon nur 1 gute ) und keinen KEINEN ÜBERHAUPTKEINENEN Dorsch
in einer Woche mit großem Boot und viel Spritverbrauch. Wir sind keine Anfänger und haben alles versucht, es ist für mich völlig unerklärlich.

Gruß


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin in die Runde..
Kleines Resümee zum Abschluss aus langeland.  Die Insel ist sehr schön und typisch dänisch. Die Leute sind auch sehr nett. Ich hoffe für die Region,  das sie sich hält und die kommende Zeit,  nicht zu schwer wird.  Warum sage ich schwer..
Also.. Langeland,.. DER Bereich in Dänemark, der für sein Fischreichtum über die Grenzen Dänemarks hinaus bekannt ist hat sein Zauber verloren.  Viele angler,.. Wenig oder garkeine Fisch und wenn denn vorwiegend sehr kleine Exemplare.  Plötzen im Winter stippen ist dagegen einfacher.. Also hoffe ich mal,  das die hier ansässigen Personen eine zukunftsreiche Zeit haben.  Ob ich hier nochmal herkomme ist ungewisse, da wir jährlich andere Bereiche Dänemarks aufsuchen und einiges haben wir noch offen. 

Resultat nach 7 Tage fast dauerangeln in der gesamten unteren Hälfte von rudkobing : 4 Platten und eine mini Forelle von ca 30 cm.  

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## seatrout61 (15. Oktober 2021)

Die Fänge sind in der ganzen Ostsee dramatisch rückgängig, scheinbar egal welche Region und Jahreszeit...düstere Aussichten für die Zukunft.


----------



## rule270 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Es muss was geschehen. Meiner Auffassung nach müssen im hinteren Teil der Ostsee rigorose Kontrollen erfolgen und durchgesetzt werden. Leider halten die anreiner Staaten nichts von Regeln und Verordnungen. Dort wird weiter mit Kettennetzen/ Schleppnetzen sowie Stellnetzen gefischt und  der der Grund wird platt gemacht.
Auch spielt in der Ostssee der Wasseraustausch somit die Sauerstoffversorgung eine große Rolle. Auch laicht der Dorsch nur bei gewissen Wassertemparaturen bei diesen milden Wintern kann das nicht erfolgen. Auch werden die Kutter in Polen/Kolberg nicht nach Bornholm fahren sondern in Schweden Ihre Station errichten. So ist das zu erwarten.
Sorry ich mag mich täuschen , warten wir mal ab.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (17. Oktober 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> dorschkillercr rule270
> 
> Ich stelle mal den Link (falls erlaubt) vom Norwegischen Zoll ein. Dort wird von 18 KG Filet geschrieben aber eben mit der Vorscicht die Herkunft belegen zu können.
> 
> ...


Vorschriften (seit dem 1. Januar 2018):​
Jeder Tourist darf 10 kg Fischfilet aus dem Land ausführen
Wer seinen Urlaub in einer registrierten Unterkunft (z. B. einem Ferienhaus) verbringt, darf 20 kg ausführen
Mindestaufenthaltsdauer für 20 kg Export: 7 Tage
Exportkontingent (Zeit zwischen zwei Ausfuhren): 7 Tage
Erfassungpflicht der gefangenen Fische, dazu gehören Dorsch, Heilbutt, Rotbarsch, Steinbeißer (Seewolf) und Seelachs


----------



## necropolis (17. Oktober 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja aber die Südostseite hat mehrere Strände. Da sind einige dabei die halt nicht so sehr gut auf Platte gehen. Zum Beispiel Bukkemose


Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, wir hatten in Bukkemose ca 200 Meter links vom Parkplatz in der Woche 18-25 September super gefangen, auch ein Steinbutt war dabei.


----------



## buttweisser (17. Oktober 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, wir hatten in Bukkemose ca 200 Meter links vom Parkplatz in der Woche 18-25 September super gefangen, auch ein Steinbutt war dabei.



Petri.

Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass man da gar nichts fängt, habe dort auch schon gute Tage erlebt, aber die von mir genannten Plätze sind, was die Häufigkeit guter Angeltage betrifft, eindeutig besser für Platte.


----------



## rule270 (28. Oktober 2021)

Hy
Ich mache schon seit Jahren meinen Urlaub in Buckemose. Es sind immer Neuankömmlinge voller Tatendrank am linkseitigem Strand in Buckemose zu finden.
Leider nur eine Nacht dann wurden sie nicht mehr gesehen, warum nur ?
Als Tipp für Angler schaut nach den Dükern/ die Endwässerungen die ins Meer gehen. Dort geht was OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## Carptigers (28. Dezember 2021)

Donsteffi schrieb:


> Hallo, auch unsere Woche (4 Angler) geht heute zu ende, es war mehr als ernüchternd. Wir hatte dieses Jahr unserem langjährigem Revier
> Aabbenra den Rücken gekehrt, um auf Langeland endlich mal wieder Fisch an die Rute zu bekomm.
> Fazit, es hat sich nicht gelohnt, wir fingen 10 Platten ( davon nur 1 gute ) und keinen KEINEN ÜBERHAUPTKEINENEN Dorsch
> in einer Woche mit großem Boot und viel Spritverbrauch. Wir sind keine Anfänger und haben alles versucht, es ist für mich völlig unerklärlich.
> ...



Hallo Donsteffi, 
ich weiß ja nicht, wo ihr auf Platte gefischt habt, aber die Kutter hatten in dem genannten Zeitraum mehr als ausreichend Platte an Bord! 
Südlich vor Illebølle, nördlich von Tranekær Leuchtturm und auf der Lollandseite geht immer etwas!


----------



## Carptigers (28. Dezember 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es muss was geschehen. Meiner Auffassung nach müssen im hinteren Teil der Ostsee rigorose Kontrollen erfolgen und durchgesetzt werden. Leider halten die anreiner Staaten nichts von Regeln und Verordnungen. Dort wird weiter mit Kettennetzen/ Schleppnetzen sowie Stellnetzen gefischt und  der der Grund wird platt gemacht.
> Auch spielt in der Ostssee der Wasseraustausch somit die Sauerstoffversorgung eine große Rolle. Auch laicht der Dorsch nur bei gewissen Wassertemparaturen bei diesen milden Wintern kann das nicht erfolgen. Auch werden die Kutter in Polen/Kolberg nicht nach Bornholm fahren sondern in Schweden Ihre Station errichten. So ist das zu erwarten.
> Sorry ich mag mich täuschen , warten wir mal ab.
> ...


Hi Rudi, ich denke viele Dinge werden einfach nicht richtig in Betracht gezogen, wie z. B. Süßwassereintrag durch die Flüsse und deren Verschmutzung bzw. Überdüngung. 
Die starke Zunahme von Robben wird überhaupt nicht erwähnt, etc. 

Schlechte Phasen gibt es jedes Jahr, wie z. B. um den Mai in einem 6wöchigen Zeitraum und ab September. 
Das ganze wird dann erst zum Winter besser, wenn die Herbststürme kommen.


----------



## rule270 (2. Januar 2022)

Hy Flo
Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Wenn der Winter zu mild ist und Aufgrund der Wetterlage immer Ostwind wird der Wasseraustausch in der Ostsee mager werden. Der Dorsch braucht zum laichen kalte Tenperaturen sowie Sauerstoff.
Daher sehen wir in 2022 ob wir fahren können und ich werde testen. Im September bin ich am Start, dann werden wir sehen ! Danach muss ich eine Entscheidung treffen. Ende April checke ich die Nordseeseite an was geht. 
Gesundesa neues Jahr an alle Petry Jünger
LG
Rudi


----------

